# My journey to 500 thousand miles !



## Jimmy44

My Prius has 457,085 as of today.
I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles.
I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership.
If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 500 thousand.


----------



## Smitty in CT

Great Numbers !! I'm _ONLY_ at 276K on a 2015 Corolla, I'm hoping to get to 500K in a couple of years.
Mobil 1 synthetic every 5-7K miles, tires, brakes, CV joints @ 210K...


----------



## Ted Fink

Jimmy44 said:


> My Prius has 457,085 as of today.
> I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles.
> I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership.
> If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 500 thousand.


Holy shit... I usually run my Hondas over 300k (current one is at 221k on the way up)... that's awesome that you are over 450... you must take good care of your vehicle.


----------



## Jimmy44

Smitty in CT said:


> Great Numbers !! I'm _ONLY_ at 276K on a 2015 Corolla, I'm hoping to get to 500K in a couple of years.
> Mobil 1 synthetic every 5-7K miles, tires, brakes, CV joints @ 210K...


Yes I've been using full synthetic every 5000 since day one on my 2017 Prius.
I use Town Fair Tire and rotate every other oil change or 10 thousand miles.
I've replaced my breaks two times and use Monroe for that.
I do not remember changing CV joints but will inquire next time I have dealership change my oil.
I'll also have them check out coolant to see if I need a flush.


----------



## Ted Fink

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes I've been using full synthetic every 5000 since day one on my 2017 Prius.
> I use Town Fair Tire and rotate every other oil change or 10 thousand miles.
> I've replaced my breaks two times and use Monroe for that.
> I do not remember changing CV joints but will inquire next time I have dealership change my oil.
> I'll also have them check out coolant to see if I need a flush.


Wow, nice!


----------



## Heisenburger

Jimmy44 said:


> I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership.


 I use MyOwnGarage. The tech there has great labor rates! He doesn't charge me labor, just parts!



Jimmy44 said:


> any tips you have to make 500 thousand.


 Dodge oncoming cars and sideswipes. Defend!

After that, just fix things that matter to function *as they wear out or fail*. Accumulation of "too many" small or even large things spell doom for long-term ownership.



Jimmy44 said:


> If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle


 Nowadays that's 250k+, right? Mine just arrived there this year. It's 14 years old.


----------



## F30 LOLZ

You know those stories that pop up on C&D and R&T about people running at least 500K and up to a million miles? Luckily, they are thrown a new car so you should share your story with one of their editors so it can be seen. Maybe Yota will grant you some new wheels.


----------



## Heisenburger

F30 LOLZ said:


> You know those stories that pop up on C&D and R&T about people running at least 500K and up to a million miles? Luckily, they are thrown a new car so you should share your story with one of their editors so it can be seen. Maybe Yota will grant you some new wheels.


Yeah just contact the marketing guru at some dealerships around your state and region to see if any are interested in paying you to help them promote the brand to their target audience.


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> My Prius has 457,085 as of today.
> I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles.
> I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership.
> If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 500 thousand.


Wow, awesome for you! So you average 91,000 miles a year since it’s a 2017?


----------



## Heisenburger

Invisible said:


> average 91,000 miles a year


Not happening on rideshare or delivery. That's OTR coast to coast truck driver kind of miles.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

Jimmy44 said:


> I'll also have them check out coolant to see if I need a flush.


How many times have you had the coolant flushed? Did you have it done the first time at 120,000 miles? Inverter as well?

I picked up an 08 Prius Touring with 120k for about $5k during the pandemic and I don't think it's been flushed as of yet. 

I bought it from a guy from Cali that had EVERY service and work performed at the dealership lol. Like even the windshield wipers hahaha


----------



## Ted Fink

Heisenburger said:


> Not happening on rideshare or delivery. That's OTR coast to coast truck driver kind of miles.


I'd say the typical rideshare doesn't do that many miles but I do 50k+ and I have a day job. If I was only doing RS, I could probably hit those numbers. That's a lot of driving though! Stay hydrated and get proper rest!


----------



## Trafficat

I am not surprised a modern car should reach 500K without the motors failing.

I am surprised a driver can drive it on public streets that long without it being totaled by a drunk.


----------



## Jimmy44

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> How many times have you had the coolant flushed? Did you have it done the first time at 120,000 miles? Inverter as well?
> 
> I picked up an 08 Prius Touring with 120k for about $5k during the pandemic and I don't think it's been flushed as of yet.
> 
> I bought it from a guy from Cali that had EVERY service and work performed at the dealership lol. Like even the windshield wipers hahaha


Yes I have both coolants flushed every 60 thousand.
Other then the oil I feel keeping the coolant clean is vital.
I had to replace my heat exchanger in Feb. 22 and they combined that.
My transmission has been flushed twice as well


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> Wow, awesome for you! So you average 91,000 miles a year since it’s a 2017?


Yes and I took a year off for COVID and waited for vaccine.
So that 91 is more like 100.


----------



## Ted Fink

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes and I took a year off for COVID and waited for vaccine.
> So that 91 is more like 100.


Props! How many rides and deliveries total on all platforms during that time (ballpark)


----------



## Soldiering

Ive had the same experience. Ive owned 4 prii. Three 09's an one 13'.
The 09's are bulletproof. I had too replace my last one cause it got sifeswiped parked outside my house. I sold it with 350k on it an it was still running like a top. Its replacement 09 has 150k on it currently. I average 5 too 6k a month driving. I swear by these cars. Congrats on your 500k car bro.


----------



## Invisible

Heisenburger said:


> Not happening on rideshare or delivery. That's OTR coast to coast truck driver kind of miles.


See OP’s reply below.


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes and I took a year off for COVID and waited for vaccine.
> So that 91 is more like 100.


Dang you’re a road warrior!


----------



## Heisenburger

Ted Fink said:


> If I was only doing RS, I could probably hit those numbers.


Yeah but it would cost one approximately 70 hours average per week every single week. And nobody would be able to do it under 60 hours per week because the numbers don't support that.


----------



## Ted Fink

Heisenburger said:


> Yeah but it would cost one approximately 70 hours average per week every single week. And nobody would be able to do it under 60 hours per week because the numbers don't support that.


Understood. Just saying it's not impossible. I would question the person's sanity though if they drove that many hours for years on end. All work and no play makes me batshit crazy.


----------



## Invisible

Heisenburger said:


> Yeah but it would cost one approximately 70 hours average per week every single week. And nobody would be able to do it under 60 hours per week because the numbers don't support that.


Don’t forget personal miles, too.


----------



## Heisenburger

Jimmy44 said:


> So that 91 is more like 100.





Invisible said:


> See OP’s reply below.


I don't believe it. Run the numbers and you'll see why it's impossible unless you're OTR longhaul trucking.


----------



## Heisenburger

Invisible said:


> Don’t forget personal miles, too.


That's why I specified rideshare and or delivery in my original comment. Regardless, run the numbers and see how it's not really feasible for personal either.


----------



## Invisible

Heisenburger said:


> I don't believe it. Run the numbers and you'll see why it's impossible unless you're OTR longhaul trucking.


It is possible, and believe as you wish. I believe the OP. End of this discussion. This thread isn’t about the # of miles, but about the high mileage on his car that’s still running. I asked my question because I saw the year of his vehicle & was curious.


----------



## Heisenburger

Invisible said:


> It is possible, and believe as you wish. I believe the OP.


You can't demonstrate it mathematically and practically.


----------



## Ted Fink

Heisenburger said:


> That's why I specified rideshare and or delivery in my original comment. Regardless, run the numbers and see how it's not really feasible for personal either.


It's 273 miles a day. Totally doable if one doesn't have another job. My average rideshare miles when I do work is at least 200, usually close to 250. Sometimes 400 if I have a long trip.


----------



## Invisible

Heisenburger said:


> You can't demonstrate it mathematically and practically.


91,000 miles a year / by 52 weeks is 1750 miles a week. Totally doable.


----------



## Heisenburger

Invisible said:


> 91,000 miles a year / by 52 weeks is 1750 miles a week. Totally doable.


Now go down to driving hours and average speeds per driving hour. That's where it breaks down.


----------



## Heisenburger

Specifically *long haul/*OTR trucking:

*



Average Lifespan of Semi Trucks

Click to expand...

*


> An average car lasts about 200,000 miles or so. A typical semi truck can last up to around 750,000 miles or more. There have even been trucks to hit the one million mile mark! *On average, a semi truck drives about 45,000 miles per year.* This means that you can probably expect to get about 15 years of use out of your truck.








What is the Average Lifespan of a Long Haul Truck?


Semi trucks are built to be tough. They can withstand heavy cargo, long trips, and all kinds of weather. But how long do they really last? Read on to learn more about the average lifespan of a long haul truck.




www.tristatetruck.com






OTR only stop/park the truck 2-3 times per workday. Nobody in rideshare (and definitely not delivery!) can stop (out of traffic/public streets) so few times per workday because of forced pax waiting and residential areas with speed bumps and potholes.
OTR spends way more average time on interstates and highways than rideshare or delivery could even hope for.


----------



## Heisenburger

Invisible said:


> So you average 91,000 miles a year since it’s a 2017?





Invisible said:


> This thread isn’t about the # of miles


So you derailed it and now wish to crucify me just because you don't grasp the realities of rideshare or delivery vs OTR trucking. 🤣


----------



## Ted Fink

@Heisenburger ... I'm disappointed

You've demonstrated yourself to be good at critical thinking ad infinitum on this forum, yet...

Did you not divide 100,000 by 365 and see that it's 274 miles a day? VERY doable. I don't drive full time, but my average miles on the days I do drive is 256. Average hours of my driving shifts is 9.3 hours.

Someone driving the full 12 hours every day can most certainly do 274 miles a day.

That being said, I'm only saying it's possible. It's not likely and most people won't or can't do it (myself included) every day 365 days a year. I would question the sanity of anyone doing that for any period of time.

But it IS possible. 

Please bring back the critical thinking @Heisenburger I've learned a lot from him...


----------



## Heisenburger

Ted Fink said:


> @Heisenburger ... I'm disappointed
> 
> You've demonstrated yourself to be good at critical thinking ad infinitum on this forum, yet...
> 
> Did you not divide 100,000 by 365 and see that it's 274 miles a day? VERY doable. I don't drive full time, but my average miles on the days I do drive is 256. Average hours of my driving shifts is 9.3 hours.
> 
> Someone driving the full 12 hours every day can most certainly do 274 miles a day.
> 
> That being said, I'm only saying it's possible. It's not likely and most people won't or can't do it (myself included) every day 365 days a year. I would question the sanity of anyone doing that for any period of time.
> 
> But it IS possible.
> 
> Please bring back the critical thinking @Heisenburger I've learned a lot from him...


I understand your maximums. They happen. But your personal maximum on a really long day (12h) of all long trips (assume 45m plus each and every trip and back to back acceptance, no breaks). Now you want to imply that someone is going to do that same thing with the same luck for seven consecutive days across 52 consecutive weeks and over 5 years?!

Please let's be reasonable.

I remain firm in my conviction but op is welcome to keep trying to convince me of super human feats.


----------



## Ted Fink

Heisenburger said:


> I understand your maximums. They happen. But your personal maximum on a really long day (12h) of all long trips (assume 45m plus each and every trip and back to back acceptance, no breaks). Now you want to imply that someone is going to do that same thing with the same luck for seven consecutive days across 52 consecutive weeks and over 5 years?!
> 
> Please let's be reasonable.
> 
> I remain firm in my conviction but op is welcome to keep trying to convince me of super human feats.


Ahh... breakdown in MY critical thinking. I'm thinking in terms of driving the miles, is possible. You're thinking, the probability that the app will deliver the rides to do this (consistently)... mia culpa I'm out


----------



## Heisenburger

Ted Fink said:


> Ahh... breakdown in MY critical thinking. I'm thinking in terms of driving the miles, is possible. You're thinking, the probability that the app will deliver the rides to do this (consistently)... mia culpa I'm out


Correct. IOW, yes I can hit the annual miles myself too. I would simply need to run back and forth along interstate 20 between Covington Georgia and Augusta Georgia. Each run is 112 miles and takes 1.75 hours assuming no rush hour trips, no construction, and no wrecks (70 mph speed limit nearly entire stretch). I need to do each one way run 812 times over the year to hit 91k miles. That's 16 runs per week. In a given 12 hour drive clock sans breaks including refueling or bio breaks, I can do 6 runs or 3 round trips per day maximum. So yes it's definitely doable. I just don't see how this kind of trip profile matches any rideshare driver's *typical* week, month or year.


----------



## Jimmy44

Heisenburger said:


> I don't believe it. Run the numbers and you'll see why it's impossible unless you're OTR longhaul trucking.





Ted Fink said:


> Props! How many rides and deliveries total on all platforms during that time (ballpark)


My first 3 years I drove for Uber 2016 to 2019 and I really don't know how many rides I accumulated.
When I came back from the COVID year off I started driving for Lyft.
In 2.6 years I have given 5237 rides.
If you know how I can get my Uber total I'd be happy to get it for you.


----------



## Trafficat

Heisenburger said:


> I understand your maximums. They happen. But your personal maximum on a really long day (12h) of all long trips (assume 45m plus each and every trip and back to back acceptance, no breaks). Now you want to imply that someone is going to do that same thing with the same luck for seven consecutive days across 52 consecutive weeks and over 5 years?!
> 
> Please let's be reasonable.
> 
> I remain firm in my conviction but op is welcome to keep trying to convince me of super human feats.


My max days were like 500 mile days. 200 mile days are typical for me now, but 300+ used to be normal when I drove more. I used to get gas 1-2 times every day.

I average 25-45 mph during my driving hours depending on the day.


----------



## Invisible

Heisenburger said:


> Now go down to driving hours and average speeds per driving hour. That's where it breaks down.


GMAFB! You have too much time & you need a hobby.


----------



## Illini

Why would the OP lie about something like this? He has absolutely nothing to gain by lying about how many miles he's driven since 2017. Ask his for a pic of his odometer, if you don't believe him.


----------



## Invisible

Heisenburger said:


> So you derailed it and now wish to crucify me just because you don't grasp the realities of rideshare or delivery vs OTR trucking. 🤣


GMAFB. I asked the OP a question. I didn’t derail. Get a life and stop starting drama.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers

Jimmy44 said:


> My Prius has 457,085 as of today.
> I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles.
> I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership.
> If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 500 thousand.


450,000 miles here, F-150. Full synthetic whenever it tells me to do it.

Congrats on getting that many miles on the eggshell.

I value my safety a bit higher though. 😵


----------



## Invisible

Illini said:


> Why would the OP lie about something like this? He has absolutely nothing to gain by lying about how many miles he's driven since 2017. Ask his for a pic of his odometer, if you don't believe him.


I only asked about miles because was curious if that was same car that was 2017. Many people have more than one car. It’s amazing putting on such high miles in that many years & and the car is going strong.


----------



## Jimmy44

Trafficat said:


> I am not surprised a modern car should reach 500K without the motors failing.
> 
> I am surprised a driver can drive it on public streets that long without it being totaled by a drunk.


I only drive days so maybe that helps with the drunks.
Believe it or not the 3 minor fender benders have occurred in parking lots.


----------



## Heisenburger

Some of y'all are fairly gullible when assuming the OP is spitting even remotely reasonable assertions. Believe what you will but I know bullshit or lazy thinking when it's glaringly obvious.



Jimmy44 said:


> My Prius has 457,085 as of today.


 I've *never* actually disputed this figure. The only thing I stated is that it can't be all from rideshare or delivery. Here's *all* I wrote and a few members lost their damned minds for some odd reason. They seemingly read it as nobody could ever drive a vehicle that far in that many years. Comprehension matters.


Heisenburger said:


> Not happening on rideshare or delivery.





Jimmy44 said:


> Yes and I took a year off for COVID and waited for vaccine.
> So that 91 is more like 100.


This makes it *even more *improbable because not working for 1 of the last 5 years is gonna drop any annual average quickly. So, a 2017 car that went unused for rideshare for a year, still accumulated 456k in its other four years of use.

No mention of personal/business usage. So if you drive round trip from Maine to California twice a year every year to visit your family, then we are simply having the wrong ctnversation.


----------



## Jimmy44

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> 450,000 miles here, F-150. Full synthetic whenever it tells me to do it.
> 
> Congrats on getting that many miles on the eggshell.
> 
> I value my safety a bit higher though. 😵


Congratulations to you as well.
Full synthetic for me as well from day one.
I used my 2009 Camary my first year.
I still have it and that has 290 thousand and still runs great.
I bought my 2017 Prius in July so slightly over 5 years.
I hope you get 500 thousand with your F 150 !


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> I only asked about miles because ws curious if that was same car that was 2017. Many people have more than one car. Its amazing putting on such high miles in that many years & and the car is going strong.


I pulled over and took a photo when my odometer was 444,444 not long ago.
I still have it and would be happy to send it or current mileage to anyone.


----------



## Jimmy44

Heisenburger said:


> Some of y'all are fairly gullible when assuming the OP is spitting even remotely reasonable assertions. Believe what you will but I know bullshit or lazy thinking when it's glaringly obvious.


I keep records of every oil change since I bought the Brand New Prius in July 2017.
So everything is fully documented.
So your so called Radar is off !


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> I pulled over and took a photo when my odometer was 444,444 not long ago.
> I still have it and would be happy to send it or current mileage to anyone.


I want to thank those who went out of there way to defend my real claims.


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> I pulled over and took a photo when my odometer was 444,444 not long ago.
> I still have it and would be happy to send it or current mileage to anyone.


I believe you, so no need. This thread makes me miss my Toyota.


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> I believe you, so no need. This thread makes me miss my Toyota.


I know I am in uncharted waters and simply take it one day at a time !


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers

Heisenburger said:


> Not happening on rideshare or delivery. That's OTR coast to coast truck driver kind of miles.


Actually I did 100,000 miles for Uber last year.

And then 85,000 the year before.aa


----------



## Jimmy44

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Actually I did 100,000 miles for Uber last year.
> 
> And then 85,000 the year before.aa


That's hardcore driving my friend.
You must enjoy it like me.
Be safe !


----------



## Illini

Heisenburger said:


> I don't believe it. Run the numbers and you'll see why it's impossible unless you're OTR longhaul trucking.





Heisenburger said:


> I've *never* actually disputed this figure.


I'm thinking that your first statement is a dispute, no??


----------



## Heisenburger

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> 100,000 miles (.95 cents a mile)
> $95,000 pay (includes tips)
> $20,000 net after taxes =
> 
> $75,000 for costs or .75 cents a mile.
> 
> I did my figures from the final amounts rather than from the individual costs.
> 
> So it's almost .72 cents a mile, a bit more actually. .75 cents a mile business operating costs for Uber. This includes depreciation/replacement vehicle costs, cleaning, phones, insurance etc. Everything.
> 
> What I have to show for it? 4 years 345,000 miles and $60,000 for a replacement vehicle or two.
> 
> Now the clincher, no health care. 😞🤕.
> 
> So get the health care and buy one newer vehicle, the older one keep running it until it dies.





ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Actually I did 100,000 miles for Uber last year.





ObeyTheNumbers said:


> And then 85,000 the year before.aa


Imagine the intelligence required to drive 100k miles just to clear $20k net. Just brilliant!

And complete bullshit!


----------



## Heisenburger

Illini said:


> I'm thinking that your first statement is a dispute, no??


I disputed 100k miles annually _doing rideshare and or delivery_.

I disputed *neither*:

that the vehicle has total miles of 456k, nor
that a person could cover 100k miles annually in a combination of business and personal or personal only


----------



## uberebu

Heisenburger said:


> I understand your maximums. They happen. But your personal maximum on a really long day (12h) of all long trips (assume 45m plus each and every trip and back to back acceptance, no breaks). Now you want to imply that someone is going to do that same thing with the same luck for seven consecutive days across 52 consecutive weeks and over 5 years?!
> 
> Please let's be reasonable.
> 
> I remain firm in my conviction but op is welcome to keep trying to convince me of super human feats.


I'm the healthiest person I know, and I couldn't imagine someone driving 12 hours a day doing Uber 7 days a week. I am with you on this one. I would like to see a screenshot of their Uber app to verify rides and years on the platform. That would solve this mystery. Seriously, I've not eaten sugar, candy, junk food, fast food, or processed foods of any sort in 5 years. I'm basically a vegan yoga instructor and my ass is in pain after 40 hours of driving per week.


----------



## uberebu

Jimmy44 said:


> I pulled over and took a photo when my odometer was 444,444 not long ago.
> I still have it and would be happy to send it or current mileage to anyone.


Could you post a screenshot of your driver profile within the Uber app so we can see your driver stats? That would solve any inkling of doubt anyone has. Thanks


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> I only asked about miles because was curious if that was same car that was 2017. Many people have more than one car. It’s amazing putting on such high miles in that many years & and the car is going strong.


My first year 2016 I drove my 2009 Camary which I still have and it has 290 thousand and runs great.
I bought the Prius brand new in July 2017 and have used it exclusively.
My Uber app says I have 17,110 trips in 6 years and change.
My Lyft app says 5,238 rides in 2.6 years.
I drive exclusively for Lyft now and am a platinum driver.
I drive days exclusively and start around 7 am and end about 5 pm.
Except for car issues and or illness I drive everyday because I enjoy it and enjoy the money.


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> My first year 2016 I drove my 2009 Camary which I still have and it has 290 thousand and runs great.
> I bought the Prius brand new in July 2017 and have used it exclusively.
> My Uber app says I have 17,110 trips in 6 years and change.
> My Lyft app says 5,238 rides in 2.6 years.
> I drive exclusively for Lyft now and am a platinum driver.
> I drive days exclusively and start around 7 am and end about 5 pm.
> Except for car issues and or illness I drive everyday because I enjoy it and enjoy the money.


That’s a lotta trips, but cool if you enjoy it. Interesting you drive solely for Lyft and can get that many rides daily. Each market is different, so you must be in a good one. Lyft wasn’t as busy as Uber was in mine. I haven’t had pax for years, so no clue what it would be like now. 

Nothing beats a Toyota. My next vehicle will be either that or back to Honda. However with car prices now, I can’t see a different vehicle anytime soon.


----------



## SpenceInPCB

My 2011 Expedition is just shy of 220,000. Basic maintenance, regular oil changes, Lucas Oil Stabiliser, and taking care of issues as soon as they arise, rather than hoping they go away.


----------



## uberebu

Hey Jimmy, Could you post a screenshot of your driver profile within the Uber app so we can see your driver stats? That would solve any inkling of doubt anyone has. Thanks

This simple feat would end many disagreements on this post. Looking forward to that screenshot.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> That’s a lotta trips, but cool if you enjoy it. Interesting you drive solely for Lyft and can get that many rides daily. Each market is different, so you must be in a good one. Lyft wasn’t as busy as Uber was in mine. I haven’t had pax for years, so no clue what it would be like now.
> 
> Nothing beats a Toyota. My next vehicle will be either that or back to Honda. However with car prices now, I can’t see a different vehicle anytime soon.


When I came back from my year off Lyft had penetrated my area probably 3 to 1 over Uber.
Because there are zero driver premiums less people drive and I benefit with volume.
My customers are blue collar workers and students and military.
I like them and when I get a tip I know it means something to them.


----------



## Jimmy44

uberebu said:


> Hey Jimmy, Could you post a screenshot of your driver profile within the Uber app so we can see your driver stats? That would solve any inkling of doubt anyone has. Thanks
> 
> This simple feat would end many disagreements on this post. Looking forward to that screenshot.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I do not know how to do that.


----------



## Jimmy44

uberebu said:


> Could you post a screenshot of your driver profile within the Uber app so we can see your driver stats? That would solve any inkling of doubt anyone has. Thanks


Don't know how sorry


----------



## uberebu

Jimmy44 said:


> Don't know how sorry


You don't know how to take a screenshot of your phone? That seems almost hard to believe. Look it up on Google. It's as easy as pushing 2 of the side buttons on your phone. Then you just post it here like the other picture you said you could post.

You could also use someone else's phone to take a picture and then send that picture to yourself as a text.


----------



## bobby747

I was buying and selling some cars before covid. I got a dealer-serviced Prius. With 320k 08 good battery good. Beautiful..no one wanted to buy it. I sold it for $2500 should have kept it. Congratulations on 500k. Got a high lander with 86 k. Man I wish it was hybrid


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook

uberebu said:


> Hey Jimmy, Could you post a screenshot of your driver profile within the Uber app so we can see your driver stats? That would solve any inkling of doubt anyone has. Thanks
> 
> This simple feat would end many disagreements on this post. Looking forward to that screenshot.
> 
> Thanks in advance





Jimmy44 said:


> I do not know how to do that.





Jimmy44 said:


> Don't know how sorry





uberebu said:


> You don't know how to take a screenshot of your phone? That seems almost hard to believe. Look it up on Google. It's as easy as pushing 2 of the side buttons on your phone. Then you just post it here like the other picture you said you could post.
> 
> You could also use someone else's phone to take a picture and then send that picture to yourself as a text.


I like Jimmy buuuuut this is beginning to look like an attention grab type post.
In the beginning I was rolling my eyes at those that went out of their way to ***** about the details but as this thread progressed, meh, maybe he should just delete it.


----------



## Jimmy44

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I like Jimmy buuuuut this is beginning to look like an attention grab type post.
> In the beginning I was rolling my eyes at those that went out of their way to *** about the details but as this thread progressed, meh, maybe he should just delete it.


Your the only one who has a problem.
The others are showing genuine interest.
You seem jealous for some reason.
I'd recommend that you just ignore this thread.


----------



## Jimmy44

bobby747 said:


> I was buying and selling some cars before covid. I got a dealer-serviced Prius. With 320k 08 good battery good. Beautiful..no one wanted to buy it. I sold it for $2500 should have kept it. Congratulations on 500k. Got a high lander with 86 k. Man I wish it was hybrid


Thanks for the nice words.
My feeling is once you have 320k or in my case 457,539 your only choice is to run it until it dies.
There are 3 things I worry about 1 a blown head gasket , 2 a blown transmission and 3 the hybrid battery going.
At this point I just go day to day oil change to oil change.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Jimmy44 said:


> Don't know how sorry


Don't know how to what, take a screenshot or post a picture?

A screen shot on most phones is pushing the volume down & power button at the same time. IPhone & android

To post the picture tapvthe little paper clip.









Then choose from where to get the picture in your phone.











Then choose the picture.


----------



## bobby747

I am sure you guys know. On YouTube. Thierva video on how to test the pruis battery all done while you are sitting in the drivers seat.
A smart brought mine cheap. She done the tests..14 volts...impressed me


----------



## injunred73

Heisenburger said:


> Not happening on rideshare or delivery. That's OTR coast to coast truck driver kind of miles.


Not at all, in march i took a weeks vacation from my FT job and drove 7 days, did 2100 miles that week, so 300 a day between rides/deliveries with uber.

Doing that year round would put me well over 100k miles, but i don't do it full time.

Many years ago now i did work for a trucking company (western express), and we averaged 4k miles a week, closer to 200k a year.


----------



## Jimmy44

injunred73 said:


> Not at all, in march i took a weeks vacation from my FT job and drove 7 days, did 2100 miles that week, so 300 a day between rides/deliveries with uber.
> 
> Doing that year round would put me well over 100k miles, but i don't do it full time.
> 
> Many years ago now i did work for a trucking company (western express), and we averaged 4k miles a week, closer to 200k a year.


You are spot on with your 2100 average a week.
I do oil changes every 5000k and that is about every 2 weeks.


----------



## Heisenburger

injunred73 said:


> Not at all, in march i took a weeks vacation from my FT job and drove 7 days, did 2100 miles that week, so 300 a day between rides/deliveries with uber.
> 
> Doing that year round would put me well over 100k miles, but i don't do it full time.
> 
> Many years ago now i did work for a trucking company (western express), and we averaged 4k miles a week, closer to 200k a year.


You probably didn't see this earlier comment:


Heisenburger said:


> I understand your maximums. They happen. But your personal maximum on a really long day (12h) of all long trips (assume 45m plus each and every trip and back to back acceptance, no breaks). Now you want to imply that someone is going to do that same thing with the same luck for seven consecutive days across 52 consecutive weeks and over 5 years?!
> 
> Please let's be reasonable.
> 
> I remain firm in my conviction but op is welcome to keep trying to convince me of super human feats.


----------



## Heisenburger

Jimmy44 said:


> You are spot on with your 2100 average a week.
> I do oil changes every 5000k and that is about every 2 weeks.


Sorry, but this is just more BS.


----------



## Heisenburger

Jimmy44 said:


> You are spot on with your 2100 average a week.


I maintain that one person cannot do this volume on rideshare and or delivery alone for a full year, much less a multi year period.


----------



## Heisenburger

Here's why 100k+ annually isn't possible on rideshare and or delivery alone.



Heisenburger said:


> Specifically *long haul/*OTR trucking:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the Average Lifespan of a Long Haul Truck?
> 
> 
> Semi trucks are built to be tough. They can withstand heavy cargo, long trips, and all kinds of weather. But how long do they really last? Read on to learn more about the average lifespan of a long haul truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tristatetruck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OTR only stop/park the truck 2-3 times per workday. Nobody in rideshare (and definitely not delivery!) can stop (out of traffic/public streets) so few times per workday because of forced pax waiting and residential areas with speed bumps and potholes.
> OTR spends way more average time on interstates and highways than rideshare or delivery could even hope for.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> Here's why 100k+ annually isn't possible on rideshare and or delivery alone.




What specifically in that article do you claim is proof?


----------



## Heisenburger

Boca Ratman said:


> What specifically in that article do you claim is proof?


Not proof.



> On average, a semi truck drives about 45,000 miles per year. This means that you can probably expect to get about 15 years of use out of your truck.


----------



## Heisenburger

Boca Ratman said:


> What specifically in that article do you claim is proof?


Here's a better resource:


> *How Many Miles do Truckers Drive Each Year? *
> 
> Drivers can clock in anywhere from 80,000 to 110,000 miles annually. Although, there are certainly truckers on load boards who break closer to 125,000 a year. How many miles can a truck driver drive in a day? In general, truck drivers are expected to drive between 285 and 430 miles per day, or 2,000 and 3,000 miles a week (in accordance with the restriction of 70-hour maximum over eight days in the U.S.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Many Miles Do Truckers Drive a Year?
> 
> 
> In our free load board’s latest blog post, we discuss how many miles the average trucker does in a year. Learn more here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.freefreightsearch.com


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> Not proof.


But you said...


Heisenburger said:


> Here's why 100k+ annually isn't possible on rideshare and or delivery alone.


Where in that article is anything to back your statement?


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> on rideshare and or delivery alone.


This wasn't op's claim.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> Here's a better resource:


Not seeing anything relevant.


----------



## Heisenburger

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I like Jimmy buuuuut this is beginning to look like an attention grab type post.
> In the beginning I was rolling my eyes at those that went out of their way to *** about the details but as this thread progressed, meh, maybe he should just delete it.


And notice that the OP has yet to reply or react to *even one* of my many comments. It demonstrates that OP doesn't have the goods to defend his absurd assertions.


----------



## Heisenburger

Boca Ratman said:


> But you said...
> 
> 
> Where in that article is anything to back your statement?


The average annual mileage of truck drivers. Given the vastly different stop-start profile, rideshare and or delivery can't be same. This should be obvious to anyone doing rideshare and or delivery for just a month.



Boca Ratman said:


> This wasn't op's claim.


 Understood and that's why I conditioned my statement, as follows:



Heisenburger said:


> Not happening on rideshare or delivery. That's OTR coast to coast truck driver kind of miles.





Boca Ratman said:


> Not seeing anything relevant.


The average annual mileage of truck drivers. Given the vastly different stop-start profile, rideshare and or delivery can't be same. This should be obvious to anyone doing rideshare and or delivery for just a month.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> Understood and that's why I conditioned my statement.


How is this relevant to the original post? What's the point? 




Heisenburger said:


> The average annual mileage of truck drivers.


Average. The average in one industry has no bearing on an extreme in another. Even in the same industry there can be vast differences between the average and the extreme. 

The average Major League Baseball player's salary is around 4.4 million per year. The league minimum 700k per year and the highest annual salary in 2022 is almost 10x the average at $43.3 million and more than 61x the minimum.

So again, I ask, where specifically is the proof in the articles you cited?


----------



## Heisenburger

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes and I took a year off for COVID and waited for vaccine.
> So that 91 is more like 100.


How much of the 100k is rideshare and or delivery? Or, better yet, just download or screenshot and share these files to illustrate for us.

*



Tax summary

Click to expand...

*


> *What is it?* Your tax summary is an Uber-generated tax document. It provides a detailed breakdown of your annual earnings and business-related expenses that may be deductible. Potential deductions may vary depending on how your business is set up. Consult with your tax professional regarding potential deductions.
> *Who gets it?* Every driver and delivery person on the Uber app will receive a tax summary.
> *When is it available?* Your annual tax summary will be available by January 31, 2022 on the Tax Information Tab of the Driver Dashboard.
> *Here’s what's included:*
> 
> Total online miles: You'll now see a yearly total of online miles logged. This includes miles spent waiting for a trip, on your way to pick up a rider or an order placed via Uber Eats, and on a trip.
> Expenses, Fees and Tax: Tax summaries include an easy-to-understand breakdown of potential tax deductions, to help you streamline the filing of your tax return.







https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/tax-information/tax-documents/



Here are mine:


----------



## uberebu

Heisenburger said:


> The average annual mileage of truck drivers. Given the vastly different stop-start profile, rideshare and or delivery can't be same. This should be obvious to anyone doing rideshare and or delivery for just a month.
> 
> Understood and that's why I conditioned my statement, as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> The average annual mileage of truck drivers. Given the vastly different stop-start profile, rideshare and or delivery can't be same. This should be obvious to anyone doing rideshare and or delivery for just a month.


 That and hes not even willing to share a screenshot of his driver's application showing how many rides hes done over how many years. He even suggests he doesn't know how to do it. How is that even possible? His shtick is starting to shtink to high heaven of BS for sure.


----------



## Ted Fink

@Heisenburger just a detail comment - you say the *average* OTR truck does 45,000. And cited the article. 

This may be true, but any individual truck could be much higher if it had a high utilization. For example, the numbers 10, 10, 20, 100, 100 has an average of 50 but there are two numbers that are way higher than 50, ya know what I mean.

I definitely DO agree with the point that if someone is doing rideshare basically 24/7 that's unhealthy in many ways... but yet, there ARE those that do push all human limits doing this. Maybe they have no family and no friends. Maybe they sleep between rides. Who knows. 

So overall I think you have a good premise in at least saying that 100k miles a year is crazy, but I'm certain that there are a (small) percentage of drivers that do it. Because some don't GAF about their health, or safety driving tired, etc... they are outliers but definitely do exist. In my market I know two people who (probably) do that kind of miles based on the hours they keep.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> This should be obvious to anyone doing rideshare and or delivery for just a month.


So you're basically saying using common sense should make your point?




Heisenburger said:


> Yes but the term common sense doesn't have any legal implication whatsoever.





Heisenburger said:


> "common sense", it's lazy thinking. With that out of the way, please swing again


----------



## uberebu

And yet he could solve much of the mystery of this whole post by just capturing and posting a screenshot of his driver profile from his driver app. Yet he claims he doesn't know how to do that.

I find it hard to believe that in this day and age and with someone who supposedly spends that much time in the Uber application doesn't know how know how to do a screenshot.


----------



## Ted Fink

uberebu said:


> And yet he could solve much of the mystery of this whole post by just capturing and posting a screenshot of his driver profile from his driver app. Yet he claims he doesn't know how to do that.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that in this day and age and with someone who supposedly spends that much time in the Uber application doesn't know how know how to do a screenshot.


Detail question - and I read over quickly but didn't see it but could have missed it - BUT...

DID THE OP EVER CLAIM HIS MILES WERE RIDESHARE?

If I missed it, my bad. I think he's just claiming high mileage.


----------



## Heisenburger

Boca Ratman said:


> This wasn't op's claim.


💯



Boca Ratman said:


> So again, I ask, where specifically is the proof in the articles you cited?


None. I'm not intending to provide proof. Proof is only in math, not debate.



Ted Fink said:


> This may be true, but any individual truck could be much higher if it had a high utilization. For example, the numbers 10, 10, 20, 100, 100 has an average of 50 but there are two numbers that are way higher than 50, ya know what I mean.


💯 But average of *all* rideshare drivers is *way* under 50k annual miles. I have several sources to support this assertion if necessary.



Ted Fink said:


> I'm certain that there are a (small) percentage of drivers that do it.


100k+ miles annually on rideshare and or delivery for 4 consecutive years? If so, I'd be *very* interested to meet just one of them. I want to see the goods that back the talk.



Boca Ratman said:


> So you're basically saying using common sense should make your point?


No.



Ted Fink said:


> DID THE OP EVER CLAIM HIS MILES WERE RIDESHARE?


No. Clarification was requested multiple times by different members but no response from OP.


----------



## uberebu

Ted Fink said:


> Detail question - and I read over quickly but didn't see it but could have missed it - BUT...
> 
> DID THE OP EVER CLAIM HIS MILES WERE RIDESHARE?
> 
> If I missed it, my bad. I think he's just claiming high mileage.


Well...He is sharing this information in a ride-sharing forum. And considering that the purpose of this ride-sharing forum is to discuss adventures in ride-sharing it would seem reasonable to assume that he's at least done some of it as a ride-share operator.

And when I asked him to share a screenshot of his account info from the app he said he didn't know how to take a screenshot, which implies that he has an app that he could take a screenshot of.

He could clarify A LOT of these disputes with just a few answers he chooses not to address and a screenshot.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> No.


Interesting, please explain how it should be obvious to anyone, excluding common sense please. 



Heisenburger said:


> This should be obvious to anyone doing rideshare and or delivery for just a month.





Heisenburger said:


> No. Clarification was requested multiple times by different members but no response from OP.


So is he, in your opinion a liar only if he claims all rideshare miles or is he a liar regardless?



Heisenburger said:


> I don't believe it. Run the numbers and you'll see why it's impossible unless you're OTR longhaul trucking.


----------



## TomTheAnt

Some of ya'll have WAY too much time on your hands.    So yeah..., carry on.


----------



## Boca Ratman

uberebu said:


> Well...He is sharing this information in a ride-sharing forum. And considering that the purpose of this ride-sharing forum is to discuss adventures in ride-sharing it would seem reasonable to assume that he's at least done some of it as a ride-share operator.
> 
> And when I asked him to share a screenshot of his account info from the app he said he didn't know how to take a screenshot, which implies that he has an app that he could take a screenshot of.
> 
> He could clarify A LOT of these disputes with just a few answers he chooses not to address and a screenshot.


He said in his post he uses the car for lyft. He never implied that he did not use it for anything else. 

I gave a guy a ride several years ago, probably in early 2015. He leased a car through Uber, the price was dependent upon the number of rides given in per week or per month. He told me he drove to Orlando 5 to 7 t per week to work. I dropped him off in south Vero beach,, it's 115 miles to Orlando. That's 230 miles round trip. 

230miles ×6 days per week ×52weeks = 71760 miles. And that's just the commute miles. 

Just 100 additional miles per shift would put that guy over 100k miles per year. 

Not something I would do, even for a free car and I couldn't imagine anyone doing it. Then again, I couldn't imagine anyone spending almost $30.000 per year to RENT a tesla either.


----------



## Axel Garcia

Invisible said:


> 91,000 miles a year / by 52 weeks is 1750 miles a week. Totally doable.


I drive 3000 miles a week that’s 12,k a month that’s 144k miles a year


----------



## TomTheAnt

Axel Garcia said:


> I drive 3000 miles a week that’s 12,k a month that’s 144k miles a year


Before @Heisenburger jumps in, you might want to clarify where the miles are coming from and if from ride sharing, post pics of your driver profile with number rides/deliveries. Those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. There might be some more he needs, but I'm sure he'll clarify the requirements shortly.


----------



## Invisible

Axel Garcia said:


> I drive 3000 miles a week that’s 12,k a month that’s 144k miles a year


Good for you. I only wrote what you quoted for me because someone claimed I couldn’t do a simply math calculation, like one a 2nd grader would do.


----------



## Jimmy44

Axel Garcia said:


> I drive 3000 miles a week that’s 12,k a month that’s 144k miles a year


Incredible hard core driving !


----------



## bobby747

Heisenburger said:


> Here's why 100k+ annually isn't possible on rideshare and or delivery alone.


Total bullshit. I do x xl wav if work 5 full days 12 hours I can do 2000 to $2500 a week with 2 days off. It's because you Uber x not xl. I can crank it hire but I am home by dinner. I start really early.next week Friday forward. I am off 15 days. Work hard play hard. I.just turned 60 if I was 40 I be out now...i was home by 2 done for weekend. 
8 ,hours today pay decent.


----------



## Jimmy44

bobby747 said:


> Total bullshit. I do x xl wav if work 5 full days 12 hours I can do 2000 to $2500 a week with 2 days off. It's because you Uber x not xl. I can crank it hire but I am home by dinner. I start really early.next week Friday forward. I am off 15 days. Work hard play hard. I.just turned 60 if I was 40 I be out now...i was home by 2 done for weekend.
> 8 ,hours today pay decent.


Outstanding !
Love it !


----------



## Jimmy44

SpenceInPCB said:


> My 2011 Expedition is just shy of 220,000. Basic maintenance, regular oil changes, Lucas Oil Stabiliser, and taking care of issues as soon as they arise, rather than hoping they go away.


I agree with you totally.
To me a check engine light means get to mechanic asap.


----------



## Jimmy44

uberebu said:


> I'm the healthiest person I know, and I couldn't imagine someone driving 12 hours a day doing Uber 7 days a week. I am with you on this one. I would like to see a screenshot of their Uber app to verify rides and years on the platform. That would solve this mystery. Seriously, I've not eaten sugar, candy, junk food, fast food, or processed foods of any sort in 5 years. I'm basically a vegan yoga instructor and my ass is in pain after 40 hours of driving per week.


I'm always getting out of my car for short walks even if it's only to circle my car.
I shut off my app as soon as I accept a ride so I don't get any rides added.


----------



## Heisenburger

Axel Garcia said:


> I drive 3000 miles a week that’s 12,k a month that’s 144k miles a year


You're not doing that kind of miles in a year on rideshare and delivery. You are here by challenged to produce evidence.


----------



## Heisenburger

Jimmy44 said:


> I'm always getting out of my car for short walks even if it's only to circle my car.
> I shut off my app as soon as I accept a ride so I don't get any rides added.


*Still* no evidence huh? Damn bro that's pretty weak.


----------



## Heisenburger

Boca Ratman said:


> I've been pretty clear that I'm not disputing that a single driver with a single vehicle could achieve that kind of mileage over 5 years. I'm merely disputing any insinuation that all of that is on rideshare and/or delivery. I've done this gig long enough to know what kind of business mileage is possible.
> 
> So is he, in your opinion a liar only if he claims all rideshare miles or is he a liar regardless?


 So not only me but a couple other people here have already requested to know the personal versus business mix of miles. OP refuses thus far to provide that information. Additionally the OP refuses to produce any evidence of on trip miles, much less any kind of mileage log. It could just be half personal and half business for all we know. Given all that I think it's fair to call the assertions bullshit.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> I'm merely disputing any insinuation that all of that is on rideshare and/or delivery. I've done this gig long enough to know what kind of business mileage is possible.


Alright then. 
You're disputing something he didn't claim, that you admit he didn't claim. Okay then.

Do I have that right?


----------



## Boca Ratman

In other words, you're just making shit up again.


----------



## Boca Ratman

That sneaky Jimmy running the long con.


----------



## jselwyn

Jimmy44 said:


> I do not know how to do that.


LOL, ROFLMAO . . . Lying PoS.

You just out's yourself, dude/dudette/thing . . . and if you can't do something so basic, nor Google the 'how'; park the car, you shouldn't be driving or around any others.


----------



## Heisenburger

Boca Ratman said:


> That sneaky Jimmy running the long con.


As hard as you're working to defend another random "member", and one who you ostensibly don't know, it certainly appears that you're outing yourself as a handler for "Jimmy the Sock".


----------



## Jimmy44

TomTheAnt said:


> Before @Heisenburger jumps in, you might want to clarify where the miles are coming from and if from ride sharing, post pics of your driver profile with number rides/deliveries. Those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. There might be some more he needs, but I'm sure he'll clarify the requirements shortly.


My Prius just told me it's time for my oil change.
Because it's my oil change between my dealership one I can work it into my schedule at VIOC.
I don't need an appointment and don't have to leave my car.
I always make sure there is a bay open so I don't have to wait.
My sticker says 458,012 and my odometer reads 457, 855 so I have some play room.
I always insist that they check my engine oil filter and cabin filter.
I also request a hard copy of my visit for my accountant at tax time.


----------



## Jimmy44

Heisenburger said:


> As hard as you're working to defend another random "member", and one who you ostensibly don't know, it certainly appears that you're outing yourself as a handler for "Jimmy the Sock".


Your really exposing yourself as a total loser with nothing better to do with his time.


----------



## Heisenburger

Jimmy44 said:


> Your really exposing yourself as a total loser with nothing better to do with his time.


I've touched a nerve.



Macdiggity said:


> I worked all day today 5am to 8pm. I pUT over 300 miles on my car on the day.





CCW said:


> The longest miles that I did was about 11 hours, nearly 170 miles and I was so tired.





crazytrain00 said:


> I do anywhere from 4-6 hours and no more than 90 miles.





DelaJoe said:


> I will be putting 25-30K miles on my car with more than half of that as Uber miles.





Hal Green said:


> Plus you personal miles your looking at 40 - 50,000 per year.





RightTurnClyde said:


> 4-6 hours, and 100 miles is usually my cue to start heading home on average.





Jefg1110 said:


> I work 5 hrs. a day and put on average of 110 miles a day





getme2srq said:


> On average I drive 5 hours/day and 100 miles/day.





anteetr said:


> I average 25 miles per hour i work





10zin said:


> I average about $250-300 and 200miles a day.


----------



## Jimmy44

Heisenburger said:


> I've touched a nerve.


No your just preventing mature adult members from contributing because they don't want to deal with you


----------



## Heisenburger

Jimmy44 said:


> No your just preventing mature adult members from contributing because they don't want to deal with you


I notice which comments you ignore (questions and requests for clarification) and which ones you respond to (emotional digs). It's extremely informative. Thank you for revealing your motivations.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> As hard as you're working to defend another random "member", and one who you ostensibly don't know, it certainly appears that you're outing yourself as a handler for "Jimmy the Sock".





Ah, your typical chicken shit response when backed into a corner. Go ahead deflect.

My intent has absolutely nothing to do with defending a random member. It has every thing to do with calling you out on your bullshit.

The guy asked about motor oil. You then accused him of lying about something you made up and admit he never said or implied. 

You cited irrelevant facts from an unrelated industry to discredit a claim that you admit was never made. You're simply being a bully. Does make you feel good to get others to call him a pos? Do you feel powerful now? Now you have several people calling this guy out over something YOU made up. 




Heisenburger said:


> I'm merely disputing any insinuation that all of that is on rideshare and/or delivery. I've done this gig long enough to know what kind of business mileage is possible.


Here you are disputing the claim that you made up and admit multiple times he never said. You made it up. 

Disputing a claim that you admit was never made, that you yourself made up. 

I don't even know how to label that other than, sad. 












Yet you feel the need to keep going and going. Going as far as to demand he provide proof to something he never said that YOU admit you made up.








He ask about motor oil. MOTOR OIL. 

Why in the hell should he defend himself against something he didn't say, something you made up and admit you made up? 

Again, motor oil. That's what he asked about. High mileage motor oil.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> I notice which comments you ignore (questions and requests for clarification) and which ones you respond to (emotional digs). It's extremely informative. Thank you for revealing your motivations.


The only person with ulterior motives is you. You're just a , well a member.


----------



## Jimmy44

Ted Fink said:


> Holy shit... I usually run my Hondas over 300k (current one is at 221k on the way up)... that's awesome that you are over 450... you must take good care of your vehicle.


Regular full synthetic oil changes every 5000 miles.
Coolant flush every 60k.
Get to shop whenever there is a check engine light.
I also watch The Car Care guy on YouTube he deals only with Toyotas.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> I notice which comments you ignore (questions and requests for clarification) and which ones you respond to (emotional digs).


Sometimes it's best to ignore ridiculous made up allegations all together because engaging simply adds fuel to the fire. 

Hey @Heisenburger do you still molest little kids?


----------



## Boca Ratman

Boca Ratman said:


> Hey @Heisenburger do you still molest little kids?





Heisenburger said:


> I've touched a


I bet!


----------



## Heisenburger

Great work switching between both of your accounts so quickly and with so much finesse!

@Boca Ratman
@Jimmy44



Macdiggity said:


> I worked all day today 5am to 8pm. I pUT over 300 miles on my car on the day.





CCW said:


> The longest miles that I did was about 11 hours, nearly 170 miles and I was so tired.





crazytrain00 said:


> I do anywhere from 4-6 hours and no more than 90 miles.





DelaJoe said:


> I will be putting 25-30K miles on my car with more than half of that as Uber miles.





Hal Green said:


> Plus you personal miles your looking at 40 - 50,000 per year.





RightTurnClyde said:


> 4-6 hours, and 100 miles is usually my cue to start heading home on average.





Jefg1110 said:


> I work 5 hrs. a day and put on average of 110 miles a day





getme2srq said:


> On average I drive 5 hours/day and 100 miles/day.





anteetr said:


> I average 25 miles per hour i work





10zin said:


> I average about $250-300 and 200miles a day.


----------



## Boca Ratman

More antidotes to back back up your made up claim. Issues dude, you've got Issues.


Heisenburger said:


> Great work switching between both of your accounts so quickly and with so much finesse!
> 
> @Boca Ratman
> @Jimmy44


Ah, the chicken shit deflection again, so soon? 

How unoriginal.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> I notice which comments you ignore (questions and requests for clarification)


Yeah, we notice which ones you ignore too. 





Boca Ratman said:


> Hey @Heisenburger do you still molest little kids?


----------



## Boca Ratman

"The lady doth protest too much, methinks"


----------



## Boca Ratman

Boca Ratman said:


> "The lady doth protest too much, methinks"
> 
> View attachment 674441


More deflection from @Heisenburger, typical little "member" syndrome. Sad really. 

Saltz says there are many, many reasons people may deflect. Perhaps they have low self-esteem





Redirect Notice



Also used as a defense mechanism to deflect from unfavorable behavior 

Deflection is a defense mechanism that involves redirecting focus, blame, or criticism from oneself onto another person, in an attempt to preserve one's self-image.



Boca Ratman said:


> Hey @Heisenburger do you still molest little kids?




Hmmm 🤔


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> Great work switching between both of your accounts so quickly and with so much finesse!
> 
> @Boca Ratman
> @Jimmy44











Just to be clear, are you accusing me of being all these people? 

Or is this to disprove the nonexistent claim you made up and admit was never made? 











Why are you sending quotes from other people to me in a dm?
What makes you think I'd want to see this? 

Is this more support to disprove a claim that was never made that you admit was never made but find it necessary to keep discrediting?











My issue is with you making stuff up and backing up your made up stuff with irrelevant citations.

I've never even given an opinion on the mileage of his car. Honestly, I find it unlikely that 450,000 miles in 4 years can be attributed to rides/delivery. A claim that was not made by the way, a claim that you made up. 

I find I unlikely to put 450,000 miles on a car in 5 years but not impossible. 
I find it more more unlikely that someone would start lying at least 10 months ago about car mileage and keep it going. What's the motive?


----------



## Boca Ratman

Over 2.5 years of odometer mileage posts. @Heisenburger , is this just a really long con? 
Is that your claim?


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> *Still* no evidence huh? Damn bro that's pretty weak.


Yep, he's been planning this since at least Jan 2020. You've gotta admire his dedication.


----------



## Jimmy44

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 674443
> 
> Just to be clear, are you accusing me of being all these people?
> 
> Or is this to disprove the nonexistent claim you made up and admit was never made?
> 
> 
> View attachment 674443
> 
> 
> Why are you sending quotes from other people to me in a dm?
> What makes you think I'd want to see this?
> 
> Is this more support to disprove a claim that was never made that you admit was never made but find it necessary to keep discrediting?
> 
> View attachment 674444
> 
> 
> 
> My issue is with you making stuff up and backing up your made up stuff with irrelevant citations.
> 
> I've never even given an opinion on the mileage of his car. Honestly, I find it unlikely that 450,000 miles in 4 years can be attributed to rides/delivery. A claim that was not made by the way, a claim that you made up.
> 
> I find I unlikely to put 450,000 miles on a car in 5 years but not impossible.
> I find it more more unlikely that someone would start lying at least 10 months ago about car mileage and keep it going. What's the motive?
> View attachment 674445


WOW !!!
That is incredible research !
Thanks for posting that reply that I made to a novice driver 10 months ago.
The math works perfectly to collaborate my response thank you.


----------



## Jimmy44

Boca Ratman said:


> Ah, your typical chicken shit response when backed into a corner. Go ahead deflect.
> 
> My intent has absolutely nothing to do with defending a random member. It has every thing to do with calling you out on your bullshit.
> 
> The guy asked about motor oil. You then accused him of lying about something you made up and admit he never said or implied.
> 
> You cited irrelevant facts from an unrelated industry to discredit a claim that you admit was never made. You're simply being a bully. Does make you feel good to get others to call him a pos? Do you feel powerful now? Now you have several people calling this guy out over something YOU made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are disputing the claim that you made up and admit multiple times he never said. You made it up.
> 
> Disputing a claim that you admit was never made, that you yourself made up.
> 
> I don't even know how to label that other than, sad.
> 
> 
> View attachment 674435
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you feel the need to keep going and going. Going as far as to demand he provide proof to something he never said that YOU admit you made up.
> View attachment 674436
> 
> He ask about motor oil. MOTOR OIL.
> 
> Why in the hell should he defend himself against something he didn't say, something you made up and admit you made up?
> 
> Again, motor oil. That's what he asked about. High mileage motor oil.


Great response !


----------



## Jimmy44

Boca Ratman said:


> Yep, he's been planning this since at least Jan 2020. You've gotta admire his dedication.
> 
> View attachment 674456


Thank you for posting this and the great research !
The date and mileage collaborate everything.
Again thank you !


----------



## Invisible

Heisenburger said:


> Great work switching between both of your accounts so quickly and with so much finesse!
> 
> @Boca Ratman
> @Jimmy44


You need a hobby.


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> You need a hobby.


Sore LOSER !!!


----------



## Illini

Jimmy44 said:


> Regular full synthetic oil changes every 5000 miles.
> Coolant flush every 60k.
> Get to shop whenever there is a check engine light.
> I also watch The Car Care guy on YouTube he deals only with Toyotas.


Did you see the Car Care Nut's video on the 2019 Prius with 341K miles on it? It still looked new! The owner is a courier.


----------



## Jimmy44

Illini said:


> Did you see the Car Care Nut's video on the 2019 Prius with 341K miles on it? It still looked new! The owner is a courier.


No I did not see that one but thanks for letting me know I will check it out.
Any idea how I would do a search for it.
If you know the title or any key words to use I'd appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Regular full synthetic oil changes every 5000 miles.
> Coolant flush every 60k.
> Get to shop whenever there is a check engine light.
> I also watch The Car Care guy on YouTube he deals only with Toyotas.


I drove by my VIOC and all three bays were opened and there was a worker outside with a sign.
On a busy Saturday I was in and out in 10 minutes.
Only thing extra was an engine air filter so with my rideshare discount it was 98 dollars total for full synthetic.
The next oil change will be with dealership at 462,993.
I will do a coolant flush at that time as well.


----------



## Heisenburger

Invisible said:


> You need a hobby.


💯Agree that he does! Just look at the obsession!



Boca Ratman said:


> Alright then.
> You're disputing something he didn't claim, that you admit he didn't claim. Okay then.
> 
> Do I have that right?





Boca Ratman said:


> In other words, you're just making shit up again.





Boca Ratman said:


> That sneaky Jimmy running the long con.
> 
> View attachment 674414





Boca Ratman said:


> Ah, your typical chicken shit response when backed into a corner. Go ahead deflect.
> 
> My intent has absolutely nothing to do with defending a random member. It has every thing to do with calling you out on your bullshit.
> 
> The guy asked about motor oil. You then accused him of lying about something you made up and admit he never said or implied.
> 
> You cited irrelevant facts from an unrelated industry to discredit a claim that you admit was never made. You're simply being a bully. Does make you feel good to get others to call him a pos? Do you feel powerful now? Now you have several people calling this guy out over something YOU made up.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are disputing the claim that you made up and admit multiple times he never said. You made it up.
> 
> Disputing a claim that you admit was never made, that you yourself made up.
> 
> I don't even know how to label that other than, sad.
> 
> 
> View attachment 674435
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you feel the need to keep going and going. Going as far as to demand he provide proof to something he never said that YOU admit you made up.
> View attachment 674436
> 
> He ask about motor oil. MOTOR OIL.
> 
> Why in the hell should he defend himself against something he didn't say, something you made up and admit you made up?
> 
> Again, motor oil. That's what he asked about. High mileage motor oil.





Boca Ratman said:


> The only person with ulterior motives is you. You're just a , well a member.





Boca Ratman said:


> Sometimes it's best to ignore ridiculous made up allegations all together because engaging simply adds fuel to the fire.
> 
> Hey @Heisenburger do you still molest little kids?





Boca Ratman said:


> I bet!





Boca Ratman said:


> More antidotes to back back up your made up claim. Issues dude, you've got Issues.
> 
> 
> Ah, the chicken shit deflection again, so soon?
> 
> How unoriginal.





Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah, we notice which ones you ignore too.





Boca Ratman said:


> "The lady doth protest too much, methinks"
> 
> View attachment 674441





Boca Ratman said:


> More deflection from @Heisenburger, typical little "member" syndrome. Sad really.
> 
> Saltz says there are many, many reasons people may deflect. Perhaps they have low self-esteem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> Also used as a defense mechanism to deflect from unfavorable behavior
> 
> Deflection is a defense mechanism that involves redirecting focus, blame, or criticism from oneself onto another person, in an attempt to preserve one's self-image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm 🤔





Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 674443
> 
> Just to be clear, are you accusing me of being all these people?
> 
> Or is this to disprove the nonexistent claim you made up and admit was never made?
> 
> 
> View attachment 674443
> 
> 
> Why are you sending quotes from other people to me in a dm?
> What makes you think I'd want to see this?
> 
> Is this more support to disprove a claim that was never made that you admit was never made but find it necessary to keep discrediting?
> 
> View attachment 674444
> 
> 
> 
> My issue is with you making stuff up and backing up your made up stuff with irrelevant citations.
> 
> I've never even given an opinion on the mileage of his car. Honestly, I find it unlikely that 450,000 miles in 4 years can be attributed to rides/delivery. A claim that was not made by the way, a claim that you made up.
> 
> I find I unlikely to put 450,000 miles on a car in 5 years but not impossible.
> I find it more more unlikely that someone would start lying at least 10 months ago about car mileage and keep it going. What's the motive?
> View attachment 674445





Boca Ratman said:


> Over 2.5 years of odometer mileage posts. @Heisenburger , is this just a really long con?
> Is that your claim?
> 
> View attachment 674448
> View attachment 674449
> View attachment 674450
> View attachment 674451
> View attachment 674452





Boca Ratman said:


> Yep, he's been planning this since at least Jan 2020. You've gotta admire his dedication.
> 
> View attachment 674456


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> Just look at the obsession!


Yeah, look at the obsession.




















Hmmm 🤔


----------



## Jimmy44

Boca Ratman said:


> Over 2.5 years of odometer mileage posts. @Heisenburger , is this just a really long con?
> Is that your claim?
> 
> View attachment 674448
> View attachment 674449
> View attachment 674450
> View attachment 674451
> View attachment 674452


Incredible research thank you for posting.
The dates and mileage are like a log of my driving over the last 2.5 years.
Great job and thank you !


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Regular full synthetic oil changes every 5000 miles.
> Coolant flush every 60k.
> Get to shop whenever there is a check engine light.
> I also watch The Car Care guy on YouTube he deals only with Toyotas.


Correction car care nut !


----------



## Heisenburger

Jimmy44 said:


> Regular full synthetic oil changes every 5000 miles.


🤣 Wasting money.


----------



## laser1

Jimmy44 said:


> Incredible hard core driving !


You have to be crazy to dedicate yourself to this low income dumb way of life. Driving your own car, your own gas and getting little to show for it. I know you will say that you make $2000 per week or something.. But break it down in all areas. You are making below minimum wage. This applies to all of you that continue to be used like slaves.


----------



## Jimmy44

Heisenburger said:


> 🤣 Wasting money.


I'm looking at my odometer this morning on my 2017 Prius and it reads 458,180.
Not only that but I just finished 3 rides this morning and the Prius runs as good as the day I bought it in July 2017.
I consider synthetic oil changes every 5000k to be the best investment I could possibly make.


----------



## laser1

laser1 said:


> You have to be crazy to dedicate yourself to this low income dumb way of life. Driving your own
> 
> 
> Jimmy44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at my odometer this morning on my 2017 Prius and it reads 458,180.
> Not only that but I just finished 3 rides this morning and the Prius runs as good as the day I bought it in July 2017.
> I consider synthetic oil changes every 5000k to be the best investment I could possibly make.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are changing your oil about every week. Spending most of your life in your dinky Prius. Wow what a lifestyle!
> car, your own gas and getting little to show for it. I know you will say that you make $2000 per week or something.. But break it down in all areas. You are making below minimum wage. This applies to all of you that continue to be used like slaves.
Click to expand...


----------



## gtrplayingman

Just hit 222K myself! 2016 Honda Fit.
I was going for a quarter million...but I recently got a service estimate and it's way more than what I'm willing to pay. At this point, I want a newer, gas efficient car and can cost justify it (a nice perk of the job!). Prius Prime?
We had a good run!


----------



## Jimmy44

laser1 said:


> You have to be crazy to dedicate yourself to this low income dumb way of life. Driving your own car, your own gas and getting little to show for it. I know you will say that you make $2000 per week or something.. But break it down in all areas. You are making below minimum wage. This applies to all of you that continue to be used like slaves.


I appreciate your advice and concern.
I always say that every driver is different as are his or her reasons for driving.
When people ask me if they should start driving I tell them give it a try and make your own decision.
My six years of full time driving has given me knowledge and experience that is invaluable in today's rideshare market.


----------



## Heisenburger

Jimmy44 said:


> I'm looking at my odometer this morning on my 2017 Prius and it reads 458,180.
> Not only that but I just finished 3 rides this morning and the Prius runs as good as the day I bought it in July 2017.
> I consider synthetic oil changes every 5000k to be the best investment I could possibly make.


Remember Young Padawan:
_
Full syn is good for ten! _


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> I agree with you totally.
> To me a check engine light means get to mechanic asap.


Yes it means that's there's something wrong.
It's not going to get better only worse.
Some have different colors indicating severity.
Then there's the thermostat that blinks.
Then the dreaded triangle of death on my Prius.


----------



## Heisenburger

Rookie mistake @Jimmy44


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes it means that's there's something wrong.
> It's not going to get better only worse.
> Some have different colors indicating severity.
> Then there's the thermostat that blinks.
> Then the dreaded triangle of death on my Prius.


If the thermostat light goes on pull over and call AAA.
The triangle of death I would treat the same.
Shut it down and get help asap.
458,339 and counting


----------



## OldBay

Jimmy44 said:


> I'm looking at my odometer this morning on my 2017 Prius and it reads 458,180.
> Not only that but I just finished 3 rides this morning and the Prius runs as good as the day I bought it in July 2017.
> I consider synthetic oil changes every 5000k to be the best investment I could possibly make.


That has got to be overkill in a Prius. The ICE is only running 2500 miles in 5000 miles. I think you can go to 10K in a hybrid using synthetic.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> If the thermostat light goes on pull over and call AAA.
> The triangle of death I would treat the same.
> Shut it down and get help asap.
> 458,339 and counting


I also check my tire wear daily to make sure there is no sign of uneven wear.
I find if I rotate my tires I get 60k our of them.


----------



## Jimmy44

OldBay said:


> That has got to be overkill in a Prius. The ICE is only running 2500 miles in 5000 miles. I think you can go to 10K in a hybrid using synthetic.


There is a lot of feelings about that.
I don't disagree with you.
I'd like your opinion on intervals for coolant and transmission fluid.
Also spark plugs and fuel injectors.
At 458,339 I feel a little bit of overkill is not a bad thing.
But I appreciate your input.


----------



## Illini

Jimmy44 said:


> No I did not see that one but thanks for letting me know I will check it out.
> Any idea how I would do a search for it.
> If you know the title or any key words to use I'd appreciate it greatly.


Here is the video.


----------



## Heisenburger

OldBay said:


> I think you can go to 10K in a hybrid using synthetic.


Yeah, even in full ICE.



Heisenburger said:


> Remember Young Padawan:
> 
> _Full syn is good for ten! _


----------



## Jimmy44

Illini said:


> Here is the video.


Thanks so much !
I am driving now but will watch it tonight and let you know what I think 
Thanks again


----------



## MyJessicaLS430

Initially I was intrigued by how a car can go beyond its life, given that modern cars are designed to repair. Without planned obsolescence, how can car manufacturers and dealers, the greatest collusion of the century, make money? As I keep reading, the debate on whether the story of doing 91k miles still holds up is equally interesting.

Assuming the OP does not take weekends off / holidays, 91000 / 365 = 249 miles a day. In my humble opinion, this number is quite reasonable. Each market is different but in where I used to live (Houston, TX), there is never a shortage of airport runs for Bush Continental and Hobby, approximately 25 and 15 miles from downtown, respectively. The Space Centre (one way 30 mile) and Galveston Island (one way 60 mile) are very popular destinations for a weekend retreat for local and tourists. It just takes several 45 min+ trips to reach 249 miles. A shift like that may take 8-10 hours, depending on whether and how long it takes to have a trip back to downtown, but it is not impossible. 

My educated guess is that the annual mileage of 91000 also includes personal errands and multiple road trips. An important factor to note is that OP drives a Prius. He can certainly enjoy the luxury to drive when most would quit due to the 'premium we pay to Putin's war'. With less competition, he can drive in the most lucrative way possible by only taking trips that is deemed worth his time. Nevertheless, I admire the OP's stamina and professionalism in driving full time.

Some have mentioned the youtuber mechanic car care nut. I wish there were more mechanics like him, at least the way he presents himself, not only is he knowledgeable but also a man with dignity and conscience. While I basically know nothing when it comes to car maintenance and repair, I can attest that everything he says about the Lexus LS is entirely true. There is no way anybody can make something up like that. You got to be a professional working in these cars or an owner yourself to be aware of all those problems. Unlike the mainstream car reviews, the car care nut guy did give honest opinions, or timely warnings, if you will, to potential buyers. 

It is beyond astonishing that the OP's car can still run at 500k miles. The front driver strut in my 2015 LS fails when the car only had 26k miles under its wheels in 2020. This further reiterates the car care nut guy's opinion in avoiding air suspension. Fortunately, the repair was covered under CPO warranty. The car has remained parked since repair. I doubt if I can even last 50k miles lol Long live the OP's Prius!


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> It's *almost* as if the @Jimmy44 account is being controlled by another member. 👽 🤯


Speaking from experience?
Is this a mistake you've made?










More deflection with the same lame baseless accusation. 

It's really nice that you've taken to harassing people via dm with the same baseless accusations. 










Yes.

























I find it humorous that a person who admittedly ignores multiple rules for their own benifit, someone who proudly admits to bring a thief, is making accusations of rules violation. 

Work on your own credibility before attacking m8ne or anyone else's!


----------



## Jimmy44

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Initially I was intrigued by how a car can go beyond its life, given that modern cars are designed to repair. Without planned obsolescence, how can car manufacturers and dealers, the greatest collusion of the century, make money? As I keep reading, the debate on whether the story of doing 91k miles still holds up is equally interesting.
> 
> Assuming the OP does not take weekends off / holidays, 91000 / 365 = 249 miles a day. In my humble opinion, this number is quite reasonable. Each market is different but in where I used to live (Houston, TX), there is never a shortage of airport runs for Bush Continental and Hobby, approximately 25 and 15 miles from downtown, respectively. The Space Centre (one way 30 mile) and Galveston Island (one way 60 mile) are very popular destinations for a weekend retreat for local and tourists. It just takes several 45 min+ trips to reach 249 miles. A shift like that may take 8-10 hours, depending on whether and how long it takes to have a trip back to downtown, but it is not impossible.
> 
> My educated guess is that the annual mileage of 91000 also includes personal errands and multiple road trips. An important factor to note is that OP drives a Prius. He can certainly enjoy the luxury to drive when most would quit due to the 'premium we pay to Putin's war'. With less competition, he can drive in the most lucrative way possible by only taking trips that is deemed worth his time. Nevertheless, I admire the OP's stamina and professionalism in driving full time.
> 
> Some have mentioned the youtuber mechanic car care nut. I wish there were more mechanics like him, at least the way he presents himself, not only is he knowledgeable but also a man with dignity and conscience. While I basically know nothing when it comes to car maintenance and repair, I can attest that everything he says about the Lexus LS is entirely true. There is no way anybody can make something up like that. You got to be a professional working in these cars or an owner yourself to be aware of all those problems. Unlike the mainstream car reviews, the car care nut guy did give honest opinions, or timely warnings, if you will, to potential buyers.
> 
> It is beyond astonishing that the OP's car can still run at 500k miles. The front driver strut in my 2015 LS fails when the car only had 26k miles under its wheels in 2020. This further reiterates the car care nut guy's opinion in avoiding air suspension. Fortunately, the repair was covered under CPO warranty. The car has remained parked since repair. I doubt if I can even last 50k miles lol Long live the OP's Prius!


Very well written and well thought out.
I appreciate the time and fairness you put into your reply.
My purpose was to stimulate honest and fair discussion on this topic from the adults in the room.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> Rookie mistake @Jimmy44
> 
> 
> View attachment 674558
> View attachment 674559





Heisenburger said:


> I don't believe that term is considered offensive by the culture at large any longer. In any case, I don't know a better way to describe a member responding to their own content. It's *almost* as if the @Jimmy44 account is being controlled by another member. 👽 🤯


For someone so concerned with other members following the forum's ToS you should really know better. 

















Your repeated attacks on OP, your thread mocking OP, your use of a derogatory meme and follow up post defending your vulgar derogatory post are all clear violations of the forums terms of service.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> , I don't know a better way to describe a member responding to their own content.


Oh really?













































What do you call someone who does it 72 times?


----------



## Jimmy44

Boca Ratman said:


> For someone so concerned with other members following the forum's ToS you should really know better.
> View attachment 674603
> View attachment 674604
> 
> 
> 
> Your repeated attacks on OP, your thread mocking OP, your use of a derogatory meme and follow up post defending your vulgar derogatory post are all clear violations of the forums terms of service.


It means so much more coming from a neutral established member.
When your an innocent victim it's difficult to respond because people tend to believe false allegations when they are stated as if they are true.
It became clear to me that these attacks were more personal in nature spurred by jealousy.
Any fair minded member who reads my previous posts and responses you so artfully recreated would have no choice but to come to the same conclusion.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> a member responding to their own content. It's *almost* as if the @Jimmy44 account is being controlled by another member.


My god, you did it 2 hours after making this ridiculous statement. 










I've read of instances where people are so disgusted with their own behavior that it manifests in to self loathing. So much so that
after committing crimes they start leaving clues in hopes of getting caught. The clues start small, obscure at first and become more & more obvious over time. They are almost begging to be caught so they can confess and unburden themselves. 

Go ahead, confess. I don't think you'll feel any better about yourself but it's a start and we can help you get the professional help you so desperately crave and need.


----------



## Jimmy44

Boca Ratman said:


> My god, you did it 2 hours after making this ridiculous statement.
> 
> View attachment 674628
> 
> 
> I've read of instances where people are so disgusted with their own behavior that it manifests in to self loathing. So much so that
> after committing crimes they start leaving clues in hopes of getting caught. The clues start small, obscure at first and become more & more obvious over time. They are almost begging to be caught so they can confess and unburden themselves.
> 
> Go ahead, confess. I don't think you'll feel any better about yourself but it's a start and we can help you get the professional help you so desperately crave and need.


Agree


----------



## Boca Ratman

Jimmy44 said:


> It means so much more coming from a neutral established member.
> When your an innocent victim it's difficult to respond because people tend to believe false allegations when they are stated as if they are true.
> It became clear to me that these attacks were more personal in nature spurred by jealousy.
> Any fair minded member who reads my previous posts and responses you so artfully recreated would have no choice but to come to the same conclusion.


I cannot stand a bully. I cannot stand when people go out of their way to make others unhappy. 

People who get enjoyment out of making other people unhappy are mentally deficient and need help. 
I am more than willing to be supportive in their efforts to better themselves but when they refuse to seek help and continue with the abusive behavior, they need to be challenged. 

The jealousy is because they see you as a person happy with themselves and since they are self loathing, pathetic people they go on the attack. It's sad really. I feel bad for these people. It's a shame they dint have anyone who cares about them enough to get them help.


----------



## Jimmy44

Boca Ratman said:


> I cannot stand a bully. I cannot stand when people go out of their way to make others unhappy.
> 
> People who get enjoyment out of making other people unhappy are mentally deficient and need help.
> I am more than willing to be supportive in their efforts to better themselves but when they refuse to seek help and continue with the abusive behavior, they need to be challenged.
> 
> The jealousy is because they see you as a person happy with themselves and since they are self loathing, pathetic people they go on the attack. It's sad really. I feel bad for these people. It's a shame they dint have anyone who cares about them enough to get them help.


I agree totally and thank you for your help.
You produced the smoking gun in this case.


----------



## Heisenburger

When I came back from my year off of rideshare, Lyft had penetrated my area probably 4 to 1 over Uber.

Because there are zero driver premiums less people drive and I benefit with volume.

My customers are blue collar workers and students and military.

I like them and when I get a tip I know it means something to them.

I pulled over and took a photo when my odometer was 666,666 last month.

I know I am in uncharted waters and simply take it one day at a time !


----------



## Emptynesst

Heisenburger said:


> I don't believe that term is considered offensive by the culture at large any longer. In any case, I don't know a better way to describe a member responding to their own content. It's *almost* as if the @Jimmy44 account is being controlled by another member. 👽 🤯


I’d have to say heisinboogers got ripped a new one . If this was a boxing match , I’d say you got knocked the **** out !! Don’t get up , it won’t end well


----------



## Jimmy44

Heisenburger said:


> When I came back from my year off of rideshare, Lyft had penetrated my area probably 4 to 1 over Uber.
> 
> Because there are zero driver premiums less people drive and I benefit with volume.
> 
> My customers are blue collar workers and students and military.
> 
> I like them and when I get a tip I know it means something to them.
> 
> I pulled over and took a photo when my odometer was 666,666 last month.
> 
> I know I am in uncharted waters and simply take it one day at a time !





Jimmy44 said:


> Agree





Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks so much !
> I am driving now but will watch it tonight and let you know what I think
> Thanks again


I really enjoyed it and thank you for taking the time to find it and send it to me.
So nice to deal with adults 😉


----------



## Jimmy44

Boca Ratman said:


> I cannot stand a bully. I cannot stand when people go out of their way to make others unhappy.
> 
> People who get enjoyment out of making other people unhappy are mentally deficient and need help.
> I am more than willing to be supportive in their efforts to better themselves but when they refuse to seek help and continue with the abusive behavior, they need to be challenged.
> 
> The jealousy is because they see you as a person happy with themselves and since they are self loathing, pathetic people they go on the attack. It's sad really. I feel bad for these people. It's a shame they dint have anyone who cares about them enough to get them help.


Also it seems like there are rules for the forum that are not inforced or easily gotten around ie ghost accounts etc.
The rules that you showed are clearly being broken with zero consequences.
So basically the mature adults have to navigate around these distractions as inevitable in the forum.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> When I came back from my year off of rideshare, Lyft had penetrated my area probably 4 to 1 over Uber.
> 
> Because there are zero driver premiums less people drive and I benefit with volume.
> 
> My customers are blue collar workers and students and military.
> 
> I like them and when I get a tip I know it means something to them.
> 
> I pulled over and took a photo when my odometer was 666,666 last month.
> 
> I know I am in uncharted waters and simply take it one day at a time !


So very clever. 

My children used to mock each other like this when they were 4 & 6 years old, usually in an exaggerated whiny voice and making a face. 

As you were posting this you used a whiny voice in you head and made a face, didn't you? 

Grow up man.


----------



## Jimmy44

Boca Ratman said:


> So very clever.
> 
> My children used to mock each other like this when they were 4 & 6 years old, usually in an exaggerated whiny voice and making a face.
> 
> As you were posting this you used a whiny voice in you head and made a face, didn't you?
> 
> Grow up man.


Yes like remember I know you are but what am I saying.
He may as well add a Na Na at the end.
All I care about is he is totally exposed and thanks to you he is.
It's so nice to know there are adults in the room.
Thanks again.
Sipping my DD large coffee and getting ready to start my week at 458,409.
Everyone be safe out there !


----------



## Heisenburger

Look everyone! It's clowns A and B again! Or is it Tweedledee and Tweedledum?!

User posts using Tweedledum account and then changes socks to reply using Tweedledee account.

Also the *immediate* reactions to each comment from the other sock account is quite revealing and pathetic.



Boca Ratman said:


> So very clever.
> 
> My children used to mock each other like this when they were 4 & 6 years old, usually in an exaggerated whiny voice and making a face.
> 
> As you were posting this you used a whiny voice in you head and made a face, didn't you?
> 
> Grow up man.





Jimmy44 said:


> Yes like remember I know you are but what am I saying.
> He may as well add a Na Na at the end.
> All I care about is he is totally exposed and thanks to you he is.
> It's so nice to know there are adults in the room.
> Thanks again.
> Sipping my DD large coffee and getting ready to start my week at 458,409.
> Everyone be safe out there !


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> Also the *immediate* reactions to each comment from the other sock account is quite revealing and pathetic.


Oh, this again? Such a tired approach.
How many long running accounts are you accusing of having here. Am I supposed to be insulted by these accusations or something? 

I just don't get it, the only motive I can logically come up with for your repeated allegations is deflection. 

You already basically admitted that you have multiple accounts. 



Heisenburger said:


> I don't believe that term is considered offensive by the culture at large any longer. In any case, I don't know a better way to describe a member responding to their own content. It's *almost* as if the @Jimmy44 account is being controlled by another member.



















72 times @Heisenburger quoted himself. An act he himself says points to one member controlling multiple accounts. 72! 









Try harder, being accused of running multiple accounts really doesn't bother me.
You accuse me, I point out you're just deflecting and then quote Shakespeare. Then I'll remind you you quoted yourself 72 times, an act you consider a tell tale sign of ...

You get the point. Come up with something new, this is boring.


----------



## Jimmy44

Boca Ratman said:


> Oh, this again? Such a tired approach.
> How many long running accounts are you accusing of having here. Am I supposed to be insulted by these accusations or something?
> 
> I just don't get it, the only motive I can logically come up with for your repeated allegations is deflection.
> 
> You already basically admitted that you have multiple accounts.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 674706
> 
> 
> View attachment 674702
> 72 times @Heisenburger quoted himself. An act he himself says points to one member controlling multiple accounts. 72!
> View attachment 674702
> 
> 
> Try harder, being accused of running multiple accounts really doesn't bother me.
> You accuse me, I point out you're just deflecting and then quote Shakespeare. Then I'll remind you you quoted yourself 72 times, an act you consider a tell tale sign of ...
> 
> You get the point. Come up with something new, this is boring.


So what he is saying is that you or me started in 2018 when you joined.
Then we waited 2.5 years and started my account.
Then we went another 2.5 years posting and responding to both accounts.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Jimmy44 said:


> So what he is saying is that you or me started in 2018 when you joined.
> Then we waited 2.5 years and started my account.
> Then we went another 2.5 years posting and responding to both accounts.


Apparently. He's also accused me in a private message of being another member. I don't want to unwanted attention to that other member so I will refrain from posting that screenshot. That member can acknowledge if they don't care about the attention and I'll gladly post a screenshot.


----------



## Jimmy44

Boca Ratman said:


> Apparently. He's also accused me in a private message of being another member. I don't want to unwanted attention to that other member so I will refrain from posting that screenshot. That member can acknowledge if they don't care about the attention and I'll gladly post a screenshot.


He definitely has issues that go a lot deeper then synthetic oil.
In my 2.5 years I have never used a screenshot while your tech savvy and use them regularly.
I do notice that he gets zero support from members which indicates they are on to his game.
I can't believe that there are no monitors to step in on him.
458,423 and counting !


----------



## TomTheAnt

Damn ya'll, I'm running out of popcorn here...


----------



## Heisenburger

Jimmy44 said:


> I can't believe that there are no monitors to step in on him.


That's the job of Tweedledee and Tweedledum. You got this!


----------



## Boca Ratman

Heisenburger said:


> That's the job of Tweedledee and Tweedledum. You got this!


Now you're resorting to simple name calling? That's just, disappointing. So sad & pathetic really.


----------



## Jimmy44

Boca Ratman said:


> Now you're resorting to simple name calling? That's just, disappointing. So sad & pathetic really.


There is a common thread in his responses that sound and feel like an adolescent.
I'm pretty sure I have his 2nd account.


----------



## Invisible

Boca Ratman said:


> My god, you did it 2 hours after making this ridiculous statement.
> 
> View attachment 674628
> 
> 
> I've read of instances where people are so disgusted with their own behavior that it manifests in to self loathing. So much so that
> after committing crimes they start leaving clues in hopes of getting caught. The clues start small, obscure at first and become more & more obvious over time. They are almost begging to be caught so they can confess and unburden themselves.
> 
> Go ahead, confess. I don't think you'll feel any better about yourself but it's a start and we can help you get the professional help you so desperately crave and need.


As I posted on another thread, bullies, antagonizers, trolls or whatever you call them lack emotional intelligence, have no self-confidence and find joy is bringing others down. 

That’s probably why HB needs his ESA turtle & the fact the turtle gets blamed for his flatulence problem.


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> So what he is saying is that you or me started in 2018 when you joined.
> Then we waited 2.5 years and started my account.
> Then we went another 2.5 years posting and responding to both accounts.


Yes and he’s accused me of being a sock to several accounts. I have no sock account. If I get banned, I’d truly stay invisible.

Again I’m sorry I asked the question about miles, which started this whole nonsense. But it was a genuine question because I’m still amazed that such a new car with so many miles is doing so well. 

I brought 5 vehicles to over 200,000 miles. One was the Geo Prism, which was made on same line as the Corolla in the 90s, but saved thousands because it was Geo. It had zero issues, although it had the Chevy logo. Yet I sold those cars thinking I needed new ones with less miles. SMH now.


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> Yes and he’s accused me of being a sock to several accounts. I have no sock account. If I get banned, I’d truly stay invisible.
> 
> Again I’m sorry I asked the question about miles, which started this whole nonsense. But it was a genuine question because I’m still amazed that such a new car with so many miles is doing so well.
> 
> I brought 5 vehicles to over 200,000 miles. One was the Geo Prism, which was made on same line as the Corolla in the 90s, but saved thousands because it was Geo. It had zero issues, although it had the Chevy logo. Yet I sold those cars thinking I needed new ones with less miles. SMH now.


It was a perfectly logical question and I'm always pleased to share.
I've been out today and pulled over for a break and the odometer reads 458,471.
For a 2017 I know that is a Unicorn.
1. I have had it since day one and never missed an oil change or scheduled maintenance.
2. I drive it everyday which I feel helps a hybrid.
3. I am the only driver of every single mile accept for mechanics working on it.
4. I don't baby it but also don't beat on it.
Other then that I guess you can throw luck in there.
This was my business plan when I bought it in July 2017.
So I know it is on borrowed time so to speak.
That's why I started the post because when it comes to maintenance at 458,471 there are no manuals.
I can honestly say it idles and accelerates and cruises as smoothly as the day I picked it up from the dealership.
Also everything else works perfect.
But thanks for your interest and follow up.


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> It was a perfectly logical question and I'm always pleased to share.
> I've been out today and pulled over for a break and the odometer reads 458,471.
> For a 2017 I know that is a Unicorn.
> 1. I have had it since day one and never missed an oil change or scheduled maintenance.
> 2. I drive it everyday which I feel helps a hybrid.
> 3. I am the only driver of every single mile accept for mechanics working on it.
> 4. I don't baby it but also don't beat on it.
> Other then that I guess you can throw luck in there.
> This was my business plan when I bought it in July 2017.
> So I know it is on borrowed time so to speak.
> That's why I started the post because when it comes to maintenance at 458,471 there are no manuals.
> I can honestly say it idles and accelerates and cruises as smoothly as the day I picked it up from the dealership.
> Also everything else works perfect.
> But thanks for your interest and follow up.


It may not be a unicorn since it’s a Toyota. It’ll probably go on and on. I remember years ago, one guy’s Toyota made it to a million miles. So it sounds like with no issues, yours may make it there.


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> It may not be a unicorn since it’s a Toyota. It’ll probably go on and on. I remember years ago, one guy’s Toyota made it to a million miles. So it sounds like with no issues, yours may make it there.


Thanks I needed that !
Always feel free to reply to any post of mine.


----------



## New2This

This thread would be spank the monkey material for @Safar


----------



## Invisible

New2This said:


> This thread would be spank the monkey material for @Safar


I forgot about that guy. Reminds me recently when I told Heisenburger this…


----------



## Boca Ratman

Invisible said:


> I forgot about that guy. Reminds me recently when I told Heisenburger this…
> View attachment 674747


Shouldn’t we just send the monkey to his room to think about what he did wrong? 

Isn't that what we're supposed to do now?


----------



## Invisible

Boca Ratman said:


> Shouldn’t we just send the monkey to his room to think about what he did wrong?
> 
> Isn't that what we're supposed to do now?


No need to subject an innocent monkey to that. I feel bad for his turtle already and his pax.


----------



## New2This

Heisenburger said:


> Rookie mistake @Jimmy44
> 
> 
> View attachment 674558
> View attachment 674559


The one time you manage to post full-size screenshots it's this? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Boca Ratman

New2This said:


> The one time you manage to post full-size screenshots it's this? 🤦‍♂️


I feel I would be derelict in my duty if I didn't point out what he called Jimmy out on with this disgusting, hateful post, he himself did at least *72 *times, one of them 2 hours after this vial post.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> I also check my tire wear daily to make sure there is no sign of uneven wear.
> I find if I rotate my tires I get 60k our of them.


I also take my hands off the wheel when safe to see if my vehicle pulls to either side.


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> I also take my hands off the wheel when safe to see if my vehicle pulls to either side.


I’ve done that for years, too to check the alignment.


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> I’ve done that for years, too to check the alignment.


Exactly I do it on highway when safe


----------



## Donotfil

Jimmy44 said:


> My Prius has 457,085 as of today.
> I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles.
> I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership.
> If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 500 thousand.


that is amazing man


----------



## Jimmy44

Donotfil said:


> that is amazing man


458,664 this morning and just turned my Lyft app on !


----------



## Donotfil

Jimmy44 said:


> 458,664 this morning and just turned my Lyft app on !


I was looking for a new car cause my old one is 120k miles now. But I have confidence with it now after seeing yours lol


----------



## Heisenburger

Jimmy44 said:


> 458,664 this morning and just turned my Lyft app on !


 You're getting there... Just two more years!








My journey to 700 thousand miles !


My Focus has 693,985 as of today. I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles. I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership. If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 700 thousand.




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## Vernited

Congratulations! 

I am currently at 527k miles with my 2003 Lexus ES300, aiming for 1 million. Wish you the best!


----------



## Jimmy44

Donotfil said:


> I was looking for a new car cause my old one is 120k miles now. But I have confidence with it now after seeing yours lol


Sure without knowing the make and year of your car I'm sure you can get a lot more miles out of it.
Good Luck !
Post again when you reach 200k.


----------



## Lisa in West Michigan

Jimmy44 said:


> My Prius has 457,085 as of today.
> I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles.
> I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership.
> If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 500 thousand.


Did you know that if you register a Honda vehicle with Honda and then reach one million miles, Honda will give you a free vehicle? I had a Honda rep confirm this and tell me he actually knew of this happening. I'm only at 270,000 but it would be a worthy goal as long as repairs don't reach the cost of a new car. Good luck!!!


----------



## Cashew76

While parked, wiggle your steering wheel to check the steering ball joints / tie rod end. When rotating tires try pulling the wheel left/right. Tow truck driver said a lot of break downs are the front wheel wrapping around due to tie rod end failure.


----------



## Jimmy44

Lisa in West Michigan said:


> Did you know that if you register a Honda vehicle with Honda and then reach one million miles, Honda will give you a free vehicle? I had a Honda rep confirm this and tell me he actually knew of this happening. I'm only at 270,000 but it would be a worthy goal as long as repairs don't reach the cost of a new car. Good luck!!!


Yes I feel there are 3 things that would make me get rid of the Prius.
Blown head gasket which is basically a new engine.
Blown transmission
Hybrid battery goes.
Anything else I would probably do the repair.
I replaced my heat exchanger and oxygen sensor this year at my dealership.
Those repairs came to roughly 2 grand.
The average cost of a new vehicle today is 47 grand.
Because my vehicle can do anything a new one can it's value to me is 47k.
So when people tell me I can go 10k instead of 5k I just say thank them and stick to my plan.
Ditto with coolant flushes 60k 
Tune ups plugs and fuel injectors cleaning every 120k.
Transmission every 200k


----------



## Jimmy44

Cashew76 said:


> While parked, wiggle your steering wheel to check the steering ball joints / tie rod end. When rotating tires try pulling the wheel left/right. Tow truck driver said a lot of break downs are the front wheel wrapping around due to tie rod end failure.


Great tip !
Thanks !


----------



## Jimmy44

Cashew76 said:


> While parked, wiggle your steering wheel to check the steering ball joints / tie rod end. When rotating tires try pulling the wheel left/right. Tow truck driver said a lot of break downs are the front wheel wrapping around due to tie rod end failure.


When the car care nut examined the 2019 Prius Prime with 350k he did not spend a lot of time on the suspension and front end.
He assumed that everything was original including the shocks and struts.
His comments were there were no leaks in either and the car rode smooth no creaks of springs etc.
His lack of concern tells me that these vehicles get longer then average life in the suspension area.


----------



## Jimmy44

Lisa in West Michigan said:


> Did you know that if you register a Honda vehicle with Honda and then reach one million miles, Honda will give you a free vehicle? I had a Honda rep confirm this and tell me he actually knew of this happening. I'm only at 270,000 but it would be a worthy goal as long as repairs don't reach the cost of a new car. Good luck!!!


I did not know that but I wish you the best of luck on your journey to 1 million.
Hondas are great cars especially there engines.
So your 1/4 of the way there.
Please keep us posted as you hit your milestones along the way.
Thanks for your input and good luck and be safe !


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes I feel there are 3 things that would make me get rid of the Prius.
> Blown head gasket which is basically a new engine.
> Blown transmission
> Hybrid battery goes.
> Anything else I would probably do the repair.
> I replaced my heat exchanger and oxygen sensor this year at my dealership.
> Those repairs came to roughly 2 grand.
> The average cost of a new vehicle today is 47 grand.
> Because my vehicle can do anything a new one can it's value to me is 47k.
> So when people tell me I can go 10k instead of 5k I just say thank them and stick to my plan.
> Ditto with coolant flushes 60k
> Tune ups plugs and fuel injectors cleaning every 120k.
> Transmission every 200k


One more thing I forgot to add.
I never ever use a non national brand of gasoline.
I have credit cards from XOM, Sunoco, Citgo, Valero and Chevron.
Weather this helps or not I'm not sure but I do it.
458,970 as I put on my app today


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Sure without knowing the make and year of your car I'm sure you can get a lot more miles out of it.
> Good Luck !
> Post again when you reach 200k.


Another thing I do is let my car idle between rides or when taking a break or in line at DD.
The only time I shut it off is if I am going into store.
Again I don't know if it's good or bad but it's what I do.


----------



## Heisenburger

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Assuming the OP does not take weekends off / holidays, 91000 / 365 = 249 miles a day. In my humble opinion, this number is quite reasonable. Each market is different but in where I used to live (Houston, TX), there is never a shortage of airport runs for Bush Continental and Hobby, approximately 25 and 15 miles from downtown, respectively. The Space Centre (one way 30 mile) and Galveston Island (one way 60 mile) are very popular destinations for a weekend retreat for local and tourists. It just takes several 45 min+ trips to reach 249 miles. A shift like that may take 8-10 hours, depending on whether and how long it takes to have a trip back to downtown, but it is not impossible.


You consider the likelihood of all the stars aligning for this to occur on a single day. But it breaks down on day 2 and day 3...

Trust when I say this isn't sustainable annual, much less multi-year, mileage on rideshare and or delivery work for anyone.


----------



## Jimmy44

Heisenburger said:


> You consider the likelihood of all the stars aligning for this to occur on a single day. But it breaks down on day 2 and day 3...
> 
> Trust when I say this isn't sustainable annual, much less multi-year, mileage on rideshare and or delivery work for anyone.


After being totally humiliated and exposed you have the nerve to return ?


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> One more thing I forgot to add.
> I never ever use a non national brand of gasoline.
> I have credit cards from XOM, Sunoco, Citgo, Valero and Chevron.
> Weather this helps or not I'm not sure but I do it.
> 458,970 as I put on my app today


459,195 as I fill up at Shell.
Good time to get rid of any trash and clean the windows as well.
Also check my tires for uneven wear.
These tires have 17k on them so I should not see any wear.
Next oil change at dealership so the tires will be rotated.
Check back seat to make sure no water bottles or gum wrappers etc.
Got my DD medium and ready to go.
These are all things I do on a daily full time driver.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> When the car care nut examined the 2019 Prius Prime with 350k he did not spend a lot of time on the suspension and front end.
> He assumed that everything was original including the shocks and struts.
> His comments were there were no leaks in either and the car rode smooth no creaks of springs etc.
> His lack of concern tells me that these vehicles get longer then average life in the suspension area.



Toyotas have imo pretty terrible suspensions... the tie rods wear out, both inner and outré and the rubber for the bushings on the control arms, strut mounts, stabilizer links etc.. all go out... it seems not from mileage but age... more so than other makes....

Id recommend checking them more often as the car gets older. Especially the tie rod ends. Left to right movement even 1/4 inch can indicate bad tie rods. Usually the inner ball / cup get worn... if its bad enough you can turn the wheel back to forth while its on the ground and here a dull metallic clunking / clacking which is the ball hitting the socket as the rack pulls the wheel goes back and forth. 

I personally like to replace them with Moog parts.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Another thing I do is let my car idle between rides or when taking a break or in line at DD.
> The only time I shut it off is if I am going into store.
> Again I don't know if it's good or bad but it's what I do.



This should be fine since it allows the car to cool down to a lower temp with the cooling system / fans going. Then when you turn it off, the temperatures / under hood temps aren't as high. Think of it like how people walk for a bit after they run / jog to do the "cool down" or whatever its called


----------



## oldfart

Heisenburger said:


> Not happening on rideshare or delivery. That's OTR coast to coast truck driver kind of miles.


Ive been averaging almost 80,000 over the last 4 years 90 wouldnt be that difficult


----------



## Jimmy44

oldfart said:


> Ive been averaging almost 80,000 over the last 4 years 90 wouldnt be that difficult


I agree totally
That is hardcore driving.
459760 on Prius as I start the day.
Did a 3 dollar car wash before I went on.
I get 5 minutes for 3 bucks.
I use high pressure soap for 4 minutes then one minute on rinse.
It's a new month so I have to get 400 points to keep my Lyft platinum status.
I got 75 Friday so only need 325 more.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> This should be fine since it allows the car to cool down to a lower temp with the cooling system / fans going. Then when you turn it off, the temperatures / under hood temps aren't as high. Think of it like how people walk for a bit after they run / jog to do the "cool down" or whatever its called


Thanks for that information.
Much appreciated !


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Toyotas have imo pretty terrible suspensions... the tie rods wear out, both inner and outré and the rubber for the bushings on the control arms, strut mounts, stabilizer links etc.. all go out... it seems not from mileage but age... more so than other makes....
> 
> Id recommend checking them more often as the car gets older. Especially the tie rod ends. Left to right movement even 1/4 inch can indicate bad tie rods. Usually the inner ball / cup get worn... if its bad enough you can turn the wheel back to forth while its on the ground and here a dull metallic clunking / clacking which is the ball hitting the socket as the rack pulls the wheel goes back and forth.
> 
> I personally like to replace them with Moog parts.


Thanks for your informative post.
My next oil change is with my dealership and I will mention that information.
Because my Prius is fairly new 2017 that could be why those issues have not cropped up.
Everytime they do there multi point inspection I expect to get the news I need new suspension.
Again thanks for your informative post.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> This should be fine since it allows the car to cool down to a lower temp with the cooling system / fans going. Then when you turn it off, the temperatures / under hood temps aren't as high. Think of it like how people walk for a bit after they run / jog to do the "cool down" or whatever its called


460007 as I start Sunday


----------



## ieatitfromtheback4u2

500k..... I remember being that green.


----------



## Jimmy44

ieatitfromtheback4u2 said:


> 500k..... I remember being that green.


So you joined this forum in 2018 and this is your first reply ?
Sounds like an exposed humiliated member to me !


----------



## ieatitfromtheback4u2

Not humiliated sir, it's humble. Thank you.
Check those dates again friend, I think your mistaken.


----------



## Jimmy44

ieatitfromtheback4u2 said:


> Not humiliated sir, it's humble. Thank you.
> Check those dates again friend, I think your mistaken.


So you made a new account and only replied twice both to me.
You can make a million but you can't change your annoying childish personality and your obsession with me.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 460007 as I start Sunday


Next oil change 2500 away that's about 2 weeks.
Because it's a dealership oil change I have to time and set up the appointment.
Going to do coolant change on radiator and invert reservoir.
Plus tire rotation as it will be 10k since last rotation.
I might change my key battery as well.
The last week I have been getting no key detected when it's in my pocket.


----------



## ieatitfromtheback4u2

Jimmy44 said:


> So you joined this forum in 2018 and this is your first reply ?
> Sounds like an exposed humiliated member to lamo wow





Jimmy44 said:


> So you made a new account and only replied twice both to me.
> You can make a million but you can't change your annoying childish personality and your obsession with me.


Oh wow.....ok man put the pipe down. Paranoid much? I did lol tho so you could try circus clowning. Have a good day and keep the rubber side down.


----------



## Invisible

ieatitfromtheback4u2 said:


> Oh wow.....ok man put the pipe down. Paranoid much? I did lol tho so you could try circus clowning. Have a good day and keep the rubber side down.


If your profile name is referring to a rim job, that’s just nasty.


----------



## Heisenburger

Invisible said:


> If your profile name is referring to a rim job, that’s just nasty.


Your opinion has been registered and tallied. We're all better off knowing your sexual preference just a little better. 



> Though it may seem like analingus is having a special moment right now, rappers have been rapping about eating butt for decades. Poppier acts and underground MCs alike have rapped about the sweetest taboo, and the creative lengths they've gone to in describing this act are truly spectacular. You have to appreciate it, even if you aren't predisposed to ass licking. Whether it's Trick Daddy declaring August 5 Eat a Booty Day, or Nicki Minaj playfully describing what gets her off on her latest single "Anaconda," our rappers should feel empowered to get as nasty as they want to be on wax (or off). Here are 25 Times Rappers Rapped About Eating Booty. Pass the salt, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 Times Rappers Have Rapped About Eating Booty
> 
> 
> Your favorite rapper might want to eat someone’s butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.complex.com


----------



## Invisible

Heisenburger said:


> Your opinion has been registered and tallied. We're all better off knowing your sexual preference just a little better.


I will again reiterate to your long quote…that’s nasty. For those who had no clue what I was referring to, your long quotation was more descriptive than what was necessary.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Next oil change 2500 away that's about 2 weeks.
> Because it's a dealership oil change I have to time and set up the appointment.
> Going to do coolant change on radiator and invert reservoir.
> Plus tire rotation as it will be 10k since last rotation.
> I might change my key battery as well.
> The last week I have been getting no key detected when it's in my pocket.


460738
Starting Tuesday sipping my DD medium at 6:05 am.
I noticed that OPEC cut back 100k a day which is nothing so gas should stay under 4 dollars a gallon for the near future.


----------



## ieatitfromtheback4u2

Invisible said:


> I will again reiterate to your long quote…that’s nasty. For those who had no clue what I was referring to, your long quotation was more descriptive than what was necessary.


I about


Jimmy44 said:


> 460738
> Starting Tuesday sipping my DD medium at 6:05 am.
> I noticed that OPEC cut back 100k a day which is nothing so gas should stay under 4 dollars a gallon for the near future.





Invisible said:


> If your profile name is referring to a rim job, that’s just nasty.


Indeed, nasty should be my middle name. Although it is within one's opinion of the definition. However, one is only a slip of the tip away from being nasty too. As I discovered by accident , I'm kind of freaky too.


Invisible said:


> If your profile name is referring to a rim job, that’s just nasty.


Indeed, nasty should be my middle name. Although it is within one's opinion of the definition. However, one is only a slip of the tip away from being nasty too. As I discovered by accident , I'm kind of freaky too. That being said, live a little outside your comfort zone. You never know what you are missing.


----------



## Heisenburger

Invisible said:


> For those who had no clue what I was referring to, your long quotation was more descriptive than what was necessary.


I'm a bit confused: are you wanting to *censor from other members* something that you personally find _unpalatable_?

(See what I did?)

I've found that those with strong opinions almost always have strong negative personal experience to back it up. Were you perchance ever chained up and forced to massage someone's bare and bacteria laden anus with your tongue?


----------



## New2This

Based on the latest turns this thread took I don't think it'll make it to @Jimmy44 hitting 500,000 miles.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks for your informative post.
> My next oil change is with my dealership and I will mention that information.
> Because my Prius is fairly new 2017 that could be why those issues have not cropped up.
> Everytime they do there multi point inspection I expect to get the news I need new suspension.
> Again thanks for your informative post.



the dealership will probably deny the toyota parts wear out lol or by the age the suspension parts go bad, they don;t really see it as most people go to independent mechanics or fix the car themselves... 

But.... yes, 2017 is pretty newish so I think you should be ok but its good to check everything out with the higher mileage... this weekend while delivering i just saw an older tacoma on the side of the road whose lower ball joint separated.


I have a couple old Chevys from the 80s with the original suspension at 300K. I just replaced the parts recently cause it's old... but there was no wear or play and the control arm bushings etc are fine. 

My 20 year old toyota with 120K needed to have all new suspension parts years ago when it was 16 years old and had "grandma" 40K miles... everything from the lower control arms, struts, strut mounts, stabalizer bushings, inner tie rods etc.... . I only did it recently cause I'm cheap... I wish I did the inner tie rods though cause now those are pretty clunky / has more play and I have to go back in and do those....


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> the dealership will probably deny the toyota parts wear out lol or by the age the suspension parts go bad, they don;t really see it as most people go to independent mechanics or fix the car themselves...
> 
> But.... yes, 2017 is pretty newish so I think you should be ok but its good to check everything out with the higher mileage... this weekend while delivering i just saw an older tacoma on the side of the road whose lower ball joint separated.
> 
> 
> I have a couple old Chevys from the 80s with the original suspension at 300K. I just replaced the parts recently cause it's old... but there was no wear or play and the control arm bushings etc are fine.
> 
> My 20 year old toyota with 120K needed to have all new suspension parts years ago when it was 16 years old and had "grandma" 40K miles... everything from the lower control arms, struts, strut mounts, stabalizer bushings, inner tie rods etc.... . I only did it recently cause I'm cheap... I wish I did the inner tie rods though cause now those are pretty clunky / has more play and I have to go back in and do those....


Thanks for all that information !
I really appreciate it !


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks for all that information !
> I really appreciate it !



no prob!!


----------



## Invisible

Heisenburger said:


> I'm a bit confused: are you wanting to *censor from other members* something that you personally find _unpalatable_?
> 
> (See what I did?)
> 
> I've found that those with strong opinions almost always have strong negative personal experience to back it up. Were you perchance ever chained up and forced to massage someone's bare and bacteria laden anus with your tongue?


Seriously, you have issues.

And stop PM’n me. I told you nicely I wanted no part of that. Yet you keep doing it.


----------



## Heisenburger

Invisible said:


> Seriously, you have issues.


That's a rich compliment from one who had to toss her two cents in:


Invisible said:


> If your profile name is referring to a rim job, that’s just nasty.


----------



## Invisible

Heisenburger said:


> That's a rich compliment from one who had to toss her two cents in:


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> Seriously, you have issues.
> 
> And stop PM’n me. I told you nicely I wanted no part of that. Yet you keep doing it.


Feel your pain !


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> the dealership will probably deny the toyota parts wear out lol or by the age the suspension parts go bad, they don;t really see it as most people go to independent mechanics or fix the car themselves...
> 
> But.... yes, 2017 is pretty newish so I think you should be ok but its good to check everything out with the higher mileage... this weekend while delivering i just saw an older tacoma on the side of the road whose lower ball joint separated.
> 
> 
> I have a couple old Chevys from the 80s with the original suspension at 300K. I just replaced the parts recently cause it's old... but there was no wear or play and the control arm bushings etc are fine.
> 
> My 20 year old toyota with 120K needed to have all new suspension parts years ago when it was 16 years old and had "grandma" 40K miles... everything from the lower control arms, struts, strut mounts, stabalizer bushings, inner tie rods etc.... . I only did it recently cause I'm cheap... I wish I did the inner tie rods though cause now those are pretty clunky / has more play and I have to go back in and do those....


461,312 as I start driving Thursday.
1700 until next dealership oil change.
Will probably have a Prestone antifreeze coolant flush.
Does anyone remember those commercials every Fall ?


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 461,312 as I start driving Thursday.
> 1700 until next dealership oil change.
> Will probably have a Prestone antifreeze coolant flush.
> Does anyone remember those commercials every Fall ?



I'd splurge and at least see what they would charge for the "Toyota Pink" that your car came with... that coolant is EXCELLENT and can last I believe at least 100K miles or 10 years whichever comes first...
I don;t know if the dealer would use anything else really.... but youd have to flush out anything thats already in there if its not the toyota stuff....


I only use the Toyota Red in my car (its not compatible with pink) and actually use Red in everything I own. Its the best coolant and (if you buy it yourself anyway) does not cost that much more than other coolants when you factor in the long life


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> I'd splurge and at least see what they would charge for the "Toyota Pink" that your car came with... that coolant is EXCELLENT and can last I believe at least 100K miles or 10 years whichever comes first...
> I don;t know if the dealer would use anything else really.... but youd have to flush out anything thats already in there if its not the toyota stuff....
> 
> 
> I only use the Toyota Red in my car (its not compatible with pink) and actually use Red in everything I own. Its the best coolant and (if you buy it yourself anyway) does not cost that much more than other coolants when you factor in the long life


I was just kidding about the Prestone !
I'm sure my dealership uses OE always in maintenance and repairs.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 461,312 as I start driving Thursday.
> 1700 until next dealership oil change.
> Will probably have a Prestone antifreeze coolant flush.
> Does anyone remember those commercials every Fall ?


It seems like those commercials started with NFL football season.
I was just kidding about using it.
I use OE coolant in the Prius always.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> I was just kidding about the Prestone !
> I'm sure my dealership uses OE always in maintenance and repairs.


This morning I woke up to my tire pressure light being on.
Did my walk around and no flat so I drove it to VIOC and had them check all four tires and let me know the culprit.
They told me right rear down to 28 and should be 35.
Next top town fare tire where I told them to check that tire then rotate all four tires.
Town Fair rotates every 6000 for free.
There road Hazzard insurance is the best.
I'm in the waiting room now waiting for the results.
Weather it needs a patch or new tire I am covered.
My guess is I picked up a nail or screw and they will patch it for free.
Will follow this up with the results.


----------



## Jimmy44

Friday morning at Town Fair without an appointment is going to be a long wait.
But I'm in a comfortable waiting room sipping my DD coffee and I have my smart phone.
This is better then being on side of the road in a dangerous place waiting for AAA to arrive and put on the donut spare tire.
Yes I have the best form of AAA available.
It pays for itself with one use.
I can't imagine anyone driving without it.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Friday morning at Town Fair without an appointment is going to be a long wait.
> But I'm in a comfortable waiting room sipping my DD coffee and I have my smart phone.
> This is better then being on side of the road in a dangerous place waiting for AAA to arrive and put on the donut spare tire.
> Yes I have the best form of AAA available.
> It pays for itself with one use.
> I can't imagine anyone driving without it.


Just got my key from Town Fair no charge for the repair and tire rotation.
Just like I thought I picked up a nail.
461,595 as I start the weekend.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Just got my key from Town Fair no charge for the repair and tire rotation.
> Just like I thought I picked up a nail.
> 461,595 as I start the weekend.


This may change my next oil change from dealership to VIOC.
My radiator coolant can wait another 6500k.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> This may change my next oil change from dealership to VIOC.
> My radiator coolant can wait another 6500k.


Saturday morning I turn on my car and tire pressure idiot light is on again.
Back to Town Fair where I wait another hour and a half while they find another nail in the same tire ( moved from back to front ) as the one that was patched yesterday.
Again no charge and I'm on my merry way to start a busy Saturday.
This morning no tire pressure light on and life is good.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Saturday morning I turn on my car and tire pressure idiot light is on again.
> Back to Town Fair where I wait another hour and a half while they find another nail in the same tire ( moved from back to front ) as the one that was patched yesterday.
> Again no charge and I'm on my merry way to start a busy Saturday.
> This morning no tire pressure light on and life is good.


462,301 
My next oil change will be in 700 miles at VIOC.
This will be a piece of cake because no appt. necessary and I don't have to leave my car.
Also I had my engine air filter and cabin filter changed last visit so I'm figuring just oil and filter this time.
I use my 15% rideshare discount so I should be in and out for under 100 bucks.
I always ask for a hard copy basically to verify my mileage at tax time.
I always use mileage and never itemize for my taxes.


----------



## justaGoober

Jimmy44 said:


> 462,301
> My next oil change will be in 700 miles at VIOC.
> This will be a piece of cake because no appt. necessary and I don't have to leave my car.
> Also I had my engine air filter and cabin filter changed last visit so I'm figuring just oil and filter this time.
> I use my 15% rideshare discount so I should be in and out for under 100 bucks.
> I always ask for a hard copy basically to verify my mileage at tax time.
> I always use mileage and never itemize for my taxes.


I’m enjoying your journey…thanks for sharing. What’s your oil change frequency and what type of oil do you use?


----------



## Jimmy44

justaGoober said:


> I’m enjoying your journey…thanks for sharing. What’s your oil change frequency and what type of oil do you use?


Thanks I'm glad you enjoy it and hopefully learn as we never stop learning myself included.
Every 5000 miles full synthetic oil and quality filter.
I use VIOC every 5000 then alternate with my dealership the other 5000.
VIOC cannot perform 95% of there services because I drive a Prius Hybrid.
I have my tires rotated during my dealership visit along with other maintenance.
My coolant flush is done every 60k.
Transmission every 120k.
Plugs and fuel injectors 120k.
Brakes based on dealership recommendations. I have replaced mine twice in 462,3260 miles.
I use Monroe for breaks because they give me 6 months interest free payment time.
Ditto with Town Fair Tires plus there incredible road hazard policy.
Which I used in back to back days this weekend.
Feel free to follow along in my journey and contribute as I'm always looking to learn.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks I'm glad you enjoy it and hopefully learn as we never stop learning myself included.
> Every 5000 miles full synthetic oil and quality filter.
> I use VIOC every 5000 then alternate with my dealership the other 5000.
> VIOC cannot perform 95% of there services because I drive a Prius Hybrid.
> I have my tires rotated during my dealership visit along with other maintenance.
> My coolant flush is done every 60k.
> Transmission every 120k.
> Plugs and fuel injectors 120k.
> Brakes based on dealership recommendations. I have replaced mine twice in 462,3260 miles.
> I use Monroe for breaks because they give me 6 months interest free payment time.
> Ditto with Town Fair Tires plus there incredible road hazard policy.
> Which I used in back to back days this weekend.
> Feel free to follow along in my journey and contribute as I'm always looking to learn.


462,500
After today I will be close to 463k and will pull into VIOC when convenient and a bay is open.
My tires are holding up an after 20k are not showing any uneven wear or cupping.
I ride with Roadmaster tires which are 60k tires with proper care. 
So with Town Fair Tires 6 month payment plan by the time I make my last payment I am ready for new ones.
So I am always making 150 dollars a month payments for tires that is my cost of doing business.
My dealership always tells me when I need new tires at my oil changes.
They give me a quote that is actually cheaper then Town Fair.
But when you add Town Fairs payment plan and road Hazzard policy for me that's what I go with.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 462,500
> After today I will be close to 463k and will pull into VIOC when convenient and a bay is open.
> My tires are holding up an after 20k are not showing any uneven wear or cupping.
> I ride with Roadmaster tires which are 60k tires with proper care.
> So with Town Fair Tires 6 month payment plan by the time I make my last payment I am ready for new ones.
> So I am always making 150 dollars a month payments for tires that is my cost of doing business.
> My dealership always tells me when I need new tires at my oil changes.
> They give me a quote that is actually cheaper then Town Fair.
> But when you add Town Fairs payment plan and road Hazzard policy for me that's what I go with.


462,668
I got my first pop up that I'm due for vehicle maintenance ie oil change.
My Prius has a vehicle maintenance reminder that I reset for 5000 miles after oil changes.
Between that and the windshield sticker there is zero chance of forgetting ( the cardinal sin of any driver )
I had family obligations the last two days but that is part of driving.
Family, medical appts, car upkeep, errands etc. are as much a part of driving as turning on your app.
I have monthly and weekly and even daily plans.
Rideshare is the most flexible job you can have so I take advantage of that.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 462,668
> I got my first pop up that I'm due for vehicle maintenance ie oil change.
> My Prius has a vehicle maintenance reminder that I reset for 5000 miles after oil changes.
> Between that and the windshield sticker there is zero chance of forgetting ( the cardinal sin of any driver )
> I had family obligations the last two days but that is part of driving.
> Family, medical appts, car upkeep, errands etc. are as much a part of driving as turning on your app.
> I have monthly and weekly and even daily plans.
> Rideshare is the most flexible job you can have so I take advantage of that.


462,900 
Thursday morning 🌄
I lost a lot of income because of family obligations.
When this happens I don't play catch-up I just accept this week my payout will be less.
It's all about 52 weeks as a full time driver.
Having my family happy is more important.


----------



## sumidaj

hows the butt padding holding up? 

I find toyota seats... at least the odder ones... to be kinda crummy...


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> 462,900
> Thursday morning 🌄
> I lost a lot of income because of family obligations.
> When this happens I don't play catch-up I just accept this week my payout will be less.
> It's all about 52 weeks as a full time driver.
> Having my family happy is more important.


That’s wonderful you prioritize your family. And sometimes you need a break from driving so much. You’ll hit the 500,000 miles in no time.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> hows the butt padding holding up?
> 
> I find toyota seats... at least the odder ones... to be kinda crummy...


I could us some slight upolstory work on the drivers seat but nothing major.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> I could us some slight upolstory work on the drivers seat but nothing major.


 Im thinking about buying the butt padding for mine since its wearing and what not... and then later on having an upholstery shop install it.
trying to find the part number though


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> That’s wonderful you prioritize your family. And sometimes you need a break from driving so much. You’ll hit the 500,000 miles in no time.


Yes you can't make up family time.
I once heard someone say no one on there death bed ever said " I wish I had spent more time at work".


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Im thinking about buying the butt padding for mine since its wearing and what not... and then later on having an upholstery shop install it.
> trying to find the part number though


Parts Dept at dealership should be able to help you out


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Parts Dept at dealership should be able to help you out



over here they have a massive markup...almost 2.5x the amount! they wont share the part number either cause they literally dont want you looking it up and getting it cheaper... np joke lol 

i found it with one of the online toyota parts diagrams.. but lost it... so i need to go look for it again...


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> over here they have a massive markup...almost 2.5x the amount! they wont share the part number either cause they literally dont want you looking it up and getting it cheaper... np joke lol
> 
> i found it with one of the online toyota parts diagrams.. but lost it... so i need to go look for it again...


Maybe the Car Care Nut can help you out.


sumidaj said:


> over here they have a massive markup...almost 2.5x the amount! they wont share the part number either cause they literally dont want you looking it up and getting it cheaper... np joke lol
> 
> i found it with one of the online toyota parts diagrams.. but lost it... so i need to go look for it again...


In and out oil change at VIOC
463,067
Next one at 468k


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Maybe the Car Care Nut can help you out.
> 
> In and out oil change at VIOC
> 463,067
> Next one at 468k



i doubt it..unless he wants to buy parts for me cheap and shi[p them lol 

All our toyota dealers are run by one company / franchise... so prices here are the same from all dealers across the board / their systems are al linked. Basically a Toyota monopoly. You don't like it? Go to another state and buy a Toyota / parts is literally the saying....

I've started ordering more expensive parts through other dealers online and having it shipped here


i still use the local dealers for smaller items or coolant etc.......


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> i doubt it..unless he wants to buy parts for me cheap and shi[p them lol
> 
> All our toyota dealers are run by one company / franchise... so prices here are the same from all dealers across the board / their systems are al linked. Basically a Toyota monopoly. You don't like it? Go to another state and buy a Toyota / parts is literally the saying....
> 
> I've started ordering more expensive parts through other dealers online and having it shipped here
> 
> 
> i still use the local dealers for smaller items or coolant etc.......


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes you can't make up family time.
> I once heard someone say no one on there death bed ever said " I wish I had spent more time at work".


Yes and I’ve said that last sentence many times on here.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Sorry to hear that.



I make do with what i have to work with... haha

I saw the CCN do a strut video recently and said to use only OE parts for the type of car i have.. I just looked at the lcoal site....here, that would be over $1,500 just for the parts for the top mount and the struts for a 22 year old car... ... and that would not include price for replacing the worn springs / the bushings and spring seats which always go bad... I know its orginal parts but thats ridiculous....

I paid about $320 total for 4 Quick struts from Amazon.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> I make do with what i have to work with... haha
> 
> I saw the CCN do a strut video recently and said to use only OE parts for the type of car i have.. I just looked at the lcoal site....here, that would be over $1,500 just for the parts for the top mount and the struts for a 22 year old car... ... and that would not include price for replacing the worn springs / the bushings and spring seats which always go bad... I know its orginal parts but thats ridiculous....
> 
> I paid about $320 total for 4 Quick struts from Amazon.


That's all we can do


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Maybe the Car Care Nut can help you out.
> 
> In and out oil change at VIOC
> 463,067
> Next one at 468k


463,141
They always check oil pan and report to me if any issues.
No leaks or issues.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 463,141
> They always check oil pan and report to me if any issues.
> No leaks or issues.


463,183
4rth Generation Prius 2017.
Does anyone know out of these miles about how many would be on my internal combustion engine and how much on the battery hybrid engine ?
I'm thinking 300k on IC.


----------



## Illini

Jimmy44 said:


> 463,183
> 4rth Generation Prius 2017.
> Does anyone know out of these miles about how many would be on my internal combustion engine and how much on the battery hybrid engine ?
> I'm thinking 300k on IC.


The number of miles on the ICE would be highly variable based on how you drive. My guess is that a typical Prius would have at least 80% of their miles on their ICE.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 463,183
> 4rth Generation Prius 2017.
> Does anyone know out of these miles about how many would be on my internal combustion engine and how much on the battery hybrid engine ?
> I'm thinking 300k on IC.



You should be able to tell based on your driving style / habits / fill ups. 

if most of it is in town / low speed driving it would be on the electric part of the system. But if you do more high speed driving etc.. itd be on the gas engine.. .remember, the Prius gets worse gas mileage on highway driving because it is using the gas engine.


----------



## Jimmy44

Illini said:


> The number of miles on the ICE would be highly variable based on how you drive. My guess is that a typical Prius would have at least 80% of their miles on their ICE.


I knew the ICE got the Lions share.
So based on that my ICE has about 350k.
Thanks for the info !


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> You should be able to tell based on your driving style / habits / fill ups.
> 
> if most of it is in town / low speed driving it would be on the electric part of the system. But if you do more high speed driving etc.. itd be on the gas engine.. .remember, the Prius gets worse gas mileage on highway driving because it is using the gas engine.


Great information !
I appreciate it greatly !


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Great information !
> I appreciate it greatly !


463,422
Feels good when they show you that fresh clear oil on the dipstick after the oil change.
Knowing those valves and pistons are churning out with little or no friction is comforting.
At the abandoned Sears building where there is an overhang that is perfect for taking a walk in the morning before turning on app.
Hard to believe that less then 5 years ago on a Saturday this would be a busy hub of activity.
Die-hard batteries, craftsman tools and Kenmore appliances all gone just like the JC Penneys and Toysrus.
Probably victims to Amazon.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 463,422
> Feels good when they show you that fresh clear oil on the dipstick after the oil change.
> Knowing those valves and pistons are churning out with little or no friction is comforting.
> At the abandoned Sears building where there is an overhang that is perfect for taking a walk in the morning before turning on app.
> Hard to believe that less then 5 years ago on a Saturday this would be a busy hub of activity.
> Die-hard batteries, craftsman tools and Kenmore appliances all gone just like the JC Penneys and Toysrus.
> Probably victims to Amazon.


463,704
NFL season is here.
My favorite team is the Giants 
They play the Panthers at 1 pm and I will have the game on in my Prius.
There are only 17 games a year and there is no way I will miss one.


----------



## Heisenburger

My Focus has 694,785 as of today. I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles. I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership. If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 700 thousand.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 463,704
> NFL season is here.
> My favorite team is the Giants
> They play the Panthers at 1 pm and I will have the game on in my Prius.
> There are only 17 games a year and there is no way I will miss one.


464,003
Starting Monday with no family obligations and or appointments scheduled this week.
Fall weather is here which is always a great time to drive in New England.


----------



## sumidaj

Heisenburger said:


> My Focus has 694,785 as of today. I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles. I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership. If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 700 thousand.


My 30 year old S-10 only has 300K.. but is is 30 years old and running fine. I do a bunch of auto DIY stuff for fun as a hobby... from engine swaps etc.. but I do a lot of maintenance to keep my vehicles running as long as possible. My Uber / daily is at 150K.... started put on 60K since I started maybe 2.5 years ago along with my daily driving. 

The best thing I do is check everything weekly. Check fluids, change trans / differential fluid etc.. I do the fluids a little earlier than recommended becuase the car is always on the road / the fluids are always hot / break down faster. So say a 60K trans fluid exchange, i do every 30K.

I also flush out the old trans fluid since dropping the pan doesnt get rid of whats in the torque converter,... I usually pull the return line and run the motor the trans pump will pump) while adding fluid down the dipstick tube to flush out the old crap. This is kinda a hard spot cause some people say not to do this / to keep most of the old fluid in older higher mileage or neglected transmissions.......... also, on newer cars its not easy to just add fluid this way. Ive done it for years on many vehicles with no issue though... I do not recommend this if you haven't been doing it though... its the old "if you change the old fluid the trans will crap out" myth that's out there... 

I added a trans cooler which helps lower the fluid temps and extend trans life. Look for leaks / breaks in vacuum hoses / belts, inspect bushings to see if the rubber is being mushed or pushed out, look for play in the steering, look at wear pattern of tires etc.. That way you cansee if there are any issues being caused by broken or worn components. 

Change the coolant and do a 50/50 with distilled water to prevent buildup.... regular tap water makes a LOT of buildup on the inner core fins / passages etc.. I added a coolant filter but honestly, if you start off with a nice clean system and do flushes regualrly, you wont hve any need. 



With less than 6K miles to go, you'll prolly make it to 700K easily though I say!


----------



## Ted Fink

Heisenburger said:


> My Focus has 694,785 as of today. I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles. I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership. If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 700 thousand.


HOLY SHIT MAD RESPECT. Lowly Accord Hybrid Driver here with "only" 224k


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> My 30 year old S-10 only has 300K.. but is is 30 years old and running fine. I do a bunch of auto DIY stuff for fun as a hobby... from engine swaps etc.. but I do a lot of maintenance to keep my vehicles running as long as possible. My Uber / daily is at 150K.... started put on 60K since I started maybe 2.5 years ago along with my daily driving.
> 
> The best thing I do is check everything weekly. Check fluids, change trans / differential fluid etc.. I do the fluids a little earlier than recommended becuase the car is always on the road / the fluids are always hot / break down faster. So say a 60K trans fluid exchange, i do every 30K.
> 
> I also flush out the old trans fluid since dropping the pan doesnt get rid of whats in the torque converter,... I usually pull the return line and run the motor the trans pump will pump) while adding fluid down the dipstick tube to flush out the old crap. This is kinda a hard spot cause some people say not to do this / to keep most of the old fluid in older higher mileage or neglected transmissions.......... also, on newer cars its not easy to just add fluid this way. Ive done it for years on many vehicles with no issue though... I do not recommend this if you haven't been doing it though... its the old "if you change the old fluid the trans will crap out" myth that's out there...
> 
> I added a trans cooler which helps lower the fluid temps and extend trans life. Look for leaks / breaks in vacuum hoses / belts, inspect bushings to see if the rubber is being mushed or pushed out, look for play in the steering, look at wear pattern of tires etc.. That way you cansee if there are any issues being caused by broken or worn components.
> 
> Change the coolant and do a 50/50 with distilled water to prevent buildup.... regular tap water makes a LOT of buildup on the inner core fins / passages etc.. I added a coolant filter but honestly, if you start off with a nice clean system and do flushes regualrly, you wont hve any need.
> 
> 
> 
> With less than 6K miles to go, you'll prolly make it to 700K easily though I say!


Thanks for the great and informative reply.
You really hit on some great points that any driver could benefit from.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks for the great and informative reply.
> You really hit on some great points that any driver could benefit from.



No prob. I may have more to offer.. it all mainly from years of DIY / research / dealing with car guys / parts people and mainly from trial / error / own experiences!


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> No prob. I may have more to offer.. it all mainly from years of DIY / research / dealing with car guys / parts people and mainly from trial / error / own experiences!


Looking forward to future posts !
464,342 
As of Tuesday morning


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> No prob. I may have more to offer.. it all mainly from years of DIY / research / dealing with car guys / parts people and mainly from trial / error / own experiences!


464,661
Ended my day with an hour and 15 minute ride.
I don't mind long rides at the end of my shift.
But I do prefer under 60 minutes.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> No prob. I may have more to offer.. it all mainly from years of DIY / research / dealing with car guys / parts people and mainly from trial / error / own experiences!


465,009
All quiet on the Western front


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 465,009
> All quiet on the Western front



How are those tie rod ends holding up? 

In my experience the inner ones wear out. There's a negligible amount of play that's only semi noticeable, but its enough to annoy me personally in most cases for every Toyota i've owned . 

I'm planning to do mine so I just purchased the rack boots from Toyota cause its impossible to find a proper fitting after market unit.


$90 for some plastic boots lol .


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> How are those tie rod ends holding up?
> 
> In my experience the inner ones wear out. There's a negligible amount of play that's only semi noticeable, but its enough to annoy me personally in most cases for every Toyota i've owned .
> 
> I'm planning to do mine so I just purchased the rack boots from Toyota cause its impossible to find a proper fitting after market unit.
> 
> 
> $90 for some plastic boots lol .


My next dealership oil change is 3000k.
I will mention it to my technician.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> My next dealership oil change is 3000k.
> I will mention it to my technician.


465,802
Another Sunday morning in my starting point the abandoned Sears building.
Yesterday my tire pressure light was flashing on my drive in to my starting point.
It did this for about two minutes then shut off completely.
I pulled over and checked tires and they all looked good.
Drove all day yesterday and this morning no issues.
It was very cold yesterday around 41 degrees and I'm wondering if that could have led to the sensors acting up.
If anyone has experienced this I'd appreciate your comments.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> My next dealership oil change is 3000k.
> I will mention it to my technician.


466,142
My next dealership oil change is in 1852 miles.
At this point I make myself aware of upcoming appointments and or obligations so when I call dealership I can work around those times and dates.
I've already decided to go with a coolant flush.
Also have them check my suspension.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 465,802
> Another Sunday morning in my starting point the abandoned Sears building.
> Yesterday my tire pressure light was flashing on my drive in to my starting point.
> It did this for about two minutes then shut off completely.
> I pulled over and checked tires and they all looked good.
> Drove all day yesterday and this morning no issues.
> It was very cold yesterday around 41 degrees and I'm wondering if that could have led to the sensors acting up.
> If anyone has experienced this I'd appreciate your comments.



Well, its POSSIBLE the sensors could be going out. They are battery operated and integrated into the valve stem on the wheel. The battery dies after a few years...... I THINk you can ask the dealer to use heir machine to measure the battery level if Im notr mistaken. I know they can detect the dead sensor, but if I recall they can also use their scanner to determine the battery level in the sensor depending on the type of device they have. 


I wouldnt change it until you need new tires though... cause they need to remove the tire from the rim etc etc.. you might as well just wait till you get tires usually


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Well, its POSSIBLE the sensors could be going out. They are battery operated and integrated into the valve stem on the wheel. The battery dies after a few years...... I THINk you can ask the dealer to use heir machine to measure the battery level if Im notr mistaken. I know they can detect the dead sensor, but if I recall they can also use their scanner to determine the battery level in the sensor depending on the type of device they have.
> 
> 
> I wouldnt change it until you need new tires though... cause they need to remove the tire from the rim etc etc.. you might as well just wait till you get tires usually


Thanks for the informative reply.
It has not happened since then so like you recommended I will wait until I get new tires.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks for the informative reply.
> It has not happened since then so like you recommended I will wait until I get new tires.


Yeah, if they can use their scanner to check and see the battery / life in the sensors that would be good during your next checkup. Then you can get an idea of which ones need changing soon your next tire change. 

My boss's sensors lasted 11 years. But my friends lasted about 4 yearsw only and his toyota was newer



If the sensor goes bad completely though the light will remain on... then you'll have to check tires manually till you get the sensors changed.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Yeah, if they can use their scanner to check and see the battery / life in the sensors that would be good during your next checkup. Then you can get an idea of which ones need changing soon your next tire change.
> 
> My boss's sensors lasted 11 years. But my friends lasted about 4 yearsw only and his toyota was newer
> 
> 
> 
> If the sensor goes bad completely though the light will remain on... then you'll have to check tires manually till you get the sensors changed.


Thanks again for the informative reply


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> 464,003
> Starting Monday with no family obligations and or appointments scheduled this week.
> Fall weather is here which is always a great time to drive in New England.


Must be beautiful with the fall colors. I imagine states like Vermont must be stunning in fall. I prefer summer, but I love fall. Yet in recent years, our fall here in Cheesehead state gets shorter and some of the leaves fall off before they change colors. It’s not the fall it used to be.


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> Must be beautiful with the fall colors. I imagine states like Vermont must be stunning in fall. I prefer summer, but I love fall. Yet in recent years, our fall here in Cheesehead state gets shorter and some of the leaves fall off before they change colors. It’s not the fall it used to be.


466,474
Yes Fall in New England is magical.
Apple cider and pumpkin spice everything.
The cool yet comfortable weather is mother nature's way of bracing us for winter.
Creative Halloween decorations are starting to appear in yards.
School buses picking up children sometimes as early as 6:30 am.
As a driver you get to see this unfolding in front of you daily.
Another perk of rideshare.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 466,474
> Yes Fall in New England is magical.
> Apple cider and pumpkin spice everything.
> The cool yet comfortable weather is mother nature's way of bracing us for winter.
> Creative Halloween decorations are starting to appear in yards.
> School buses picking up children sometimes as early as 6:30 am.
> As a driver you get to see this unfolding in front of you daily.
> Another perk of rideshare.


466,699
After Labor Day traffic lessons a bit as this is a vacation destination in summer.
Tire pressure light has not acted up since it flashed a week ago.
Tire wear is looking good at the 25k mark and will have them rotated at dealership oil change in 1300 miles.
Things I keep an eye out for is smooth idling, good power and acceleration and any drop in MPG.
Being this close to an oil change I will contact dealership and set up an appointment for next week.


----------



## sumidaj

So what are your plans once you hit 500k?


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> So what are your plans once you hit 500k?


I have already started saving for my next vehicle because I feel it's going to be quick when it happens.
If I make 500k I will take it one day at a time.
The Prius has no value as a trade in so my down payment will be cash.
Baring a blown engine or transmission I would probably repair or replace anything else.
I don't know enough about the hybrid battery to say today weather I would repair or replace it if it went.
I am a Toyota guy and another Prius would not be out of the question.
So it's just one day at a time for now.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> I have already started saving for my next vehicle because I feel it's going to be quick when it happens.
> If I make 500k I will take it one day at a time.
> The Prius has no value as a trade in so my down payment will be cash.
> Baring a blown engine or transmission I would probably repair or replace anything else.
> I don't know enough about the hybrid battery to say today weather I would repair or replace it if it went.
> I am a Toyota guy and another Prius would not be out of the question.
> So it's just one day at a time for now.



Hybrids are far from my knowledge / "expertise" 

However, I am thinking it is like most rechargeable batteries but to some extent a bit different My guess is since the car is still young, heavy use will be fine... but if it were an old already aged battery, or one that was "hardly used" and left to sit, then those would be more troublesome than yours. Im willing to bet if you ttake say a 10,000 mile 2008 prius ad started to use it intensely like yours, then the 2008 would have crapped out long ago despite the "low mileage" 


However, if the battery does crap out on yours, i would personally get a new car... you do basically have 500K on the body already,... worn butt padding, hinges, handles, interior, metal fatigue in the frame etc...


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Hybrids are far from my knowledge / "expertise"
> 
> However, I am thinking it is like most rechargeable batteries but to some extent a bit different My guess is since the car is still young, heavy use will be fine... but if it were an old already aged battery, or one that was "hardly used" and left to sit, then those would be more troublesome than yours. Im willing to bet if you ttake say a 10,000 mile 2008 prius ad started to use it intensely like yours, then the 2008 would have crapped out long ago despite the "low mileage"
> 
> 
> However, if the battery does crap out on yours, i would personally get a new car... you do basically have 500K on the body already,... worn butt padding, hinges, handles, interior, metal fatigue in the frame etc...


I agree with your assessment and for the most part feel the same way.
A new hybrid battery with labor is probably 5 to 6k.
I'd say same price for the engine and or ******.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> I agree with your assessment and for the most part feel the same way.
> A new hybrid battery with labor is probably 5 to 6k.
> I'd say same price for the engine and or ****.


Transmission


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> I have already started saving for my next vehicle because I feel it's going to be quick when it happens.
> If I make 500k I will take it one day at a time.
> The Prius has no value as a trade in so my down payment will be cash.
> Baring a blown engine or transmission I would probably repair or replace anything else.
> I don't know enough about the hybrid battery to say today weather I would repair or replace it if it went.
> I am a Toyota guy and another Prius would not be out of the question.
> So it's just one day at a time for now.


466,961
If my hybrid battery went and I could recondition it or replace it with an aftermarket one for a thousand dollars I'd consider doing that.
I'm thinking OE battery would be 5000 or more.
Even if the aftermarket one gave out in a year it might be worth it.
Because my Prius is 4rth generation it does have the Lithium battery.
If anyone has experience replacing or repairing hybrid batteries I'd love to hear what they think.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> I have already started saving for my next vehicle because I feel it's going to be quick when it happens.
> If I make 500k I will take it one day at a time.
> The Prius has no value as a trade in so my down payment will be cash.
> Baring a blown engine or transmission I would probably repair or replace anything else.
> I don't know enough about the hybrid battery to say today weather I would repair or replace it if it went.
> I am a Toyota guy and another Prius would not be out of the question.
> So it's just one day at a time for now.


467,244
My tire pressure light game on when I started my Prius at 6 am.
I did a walk around and determined if I had a low tire pressure it was only a few pounds.
By the time I got on the highway and pulled into my starting point ( the old Sears building ) the light was off.
My feeling is my senior is suffering from old age and close to 500k miles.
I'm not stressing about it and don't feel the need to spend money replacing them at this stage.
I will keep an eye on the tires the old way with regular walk arounds during the day.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 466,961
> If my hybrid battery went and I could recondition it or replace it with an aftermarket one for a thousand dollars I'd consider doing that.
> I'm thinking OE battery would be 5000 or more.
> Even if the aftermarket one gave out in a year it might be worth it.
> Because my Prius is 4rth generation it does have the Lithium battery.
> If anyone has experience replacing or repairing hybrid batteries I'd love to hear what they think.



My friend had the battery crap out in her first gen Prius a couple years ago.... she decided to replace it with a refurbished unit (I can;t recall if they had new units available or not)... cost was $8K but hers is.. what.. .20?? years old... IMO not a wise choice to expense... a year later something else kinda expensive went bad and she fixed it... then after one other pricey thing, she traded it in.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 467,244
> My tire pressure light game on when I started my Prius at 6 am.
> I did a walk around and determined if I had a low tire pressure it was only a few pounds.
> By the time I got on the highway and pulled into my starting point ( the old Sears building ) the light was off.
> My feeling is my senior is suffering from old age and close to 500k miles.
> I'm not stressing about it and don't feel the need to spend money replacing them at this stage.
> I will keep an eye on the tires the old way with regular walk arounds during the day.



well, tire pressure is less in the morning due to cold.

As you drive the tires / wheels heat up from friction / brake use causing the air pressure to go up a little.about 3 PSI or so give or take usually. Note how low it is when cold, then when you get to a air place, measre it again and add the amount when it was cold.


So.. if the specs are 32psi 

30 cold in the morning before driving 
32 hot at the air place 
fill to 34 



If the variance is within spec/ tolerance yet the system is acting a bit irregularly compared to normal... its possible the sensor / sensor battery is going out. Basically its tryign to calibrate but having a hard time due to the alack of battery power


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> well, tire pressure is less in the morning due to cold.
> 
> As you drive the tires / wheels heat up from friction / brake use causing the air pressure to go up a little.about 3 PSI or so give or take usually. Note how low it is when cold, then when you get to a air place, measre it again and add the amount when it was cold.
> 
> 
> So.. if the specs are 32psi
> 
> 30 cold in the morning before driving
> 32 hot at the air place
> fill to 34
> 
> 
> 
> If the variance is within spec/ tolerance yet the system is acting a bit irregularly compared to normal... its possible the sensor / sensor battery is going out. Basically its tryign to calibrate but having a hard time due to the alack of battery power


467,492
I really appreciate you explaining this to me and the forum.
I agree with your assessment that when you add the cold New England weather especially in the morning with old tired sensers this could be the result.
It never happens during the day and into my shift.
I really respect your knowledge and your willingness to share.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> My friend had the battery crap out in her first gen Prius a couple years ago.... she decided to replace it with a refurbished unit (I can;t recall if they had new units available or not)... cost was $8K but hers is.. what.. .20?? years old... IMO not a wise choice to expense... a year later something else kinda expensive went bad and she fixed it... then after one other pricey thing, she traded it in.


I figured a first generation Prius would be ridiculous expensive to repair and or replace.
I think a 4rth generation Prius with a lithium battery would be less.
With supply chains being as they are I'm not sure how and if Toyota could do an OE replacement at say 5k dollars.
I have heard of secondary market companies that come to your house and install them for around a thousand.
Now how good that battery would work compared to OE is up in the air.
The fact that I have driven my Prius everyday for 5.5 years and close to 500k miles in my opinion has helped the battery.
Thanks for the information about your friend.
When I bought my Prius in 2017 that was the first thing I asked the salesman and the sales manager.
They both assured me Toyota had taken steps with my model the 4rth generation to correct the longevity of the hybrid battery.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> well, tire pressure is less in the morning due to cold.
> 
> As you drive the tires / wheels heat up from friction / brake use causing the air pressure to go up a little.about 3 PSI or so give or take usually. Note how low it is when cold, then when you get to a air place, measre it again and add the amount when it was cold.
> 
> 
> So.. if the specs are 32psi
> 
> 30 cold in the morning before driving
> 32 hot at the air place
> fill to 34
> 
> 
> 
> If the variance is within spec/ tolerance yet the system is acting a bit irregularly compared to normal... its possible the sensor / sensor battery is going out. Basically its tryign to calibrate but having a hard time due to the alack of battery power


467,492
Getting ready to start my shift at 8:17 am at the old Sears building.
It's raining so it should be a busy day.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 467,492
> Getting ready to start my shift at 8:17 am at the old Sears building.
> It's raining so it should be a busy day.


467,743
At the abandoned Sears store.
8:16 and about to turn on my app.
Another football Sunday and my Giants play the Bears at 1 pm.
Halloween 🎃 decorations cropping up with some being very creative.
Be safe out there !


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> 467,743
> At the abandoned Sears store.
> 8:16 and about to turn on my app.
> Another football Sunday and my Giants play the Bears at 1 pm.
> Halloween 🎃 decorations cropping up with some being very creative.
> Be safe out there !


I hope the Giants win! Less than 33,000 miles to go. I have faith that your Toyota will make that and beyond.


----------



## Nhaps

Jimmy44 said:


> My Prius has 457,085 as of today.
> I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles.
> I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership.
> If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 500 thousand.


My Toyota Corolla 2009 has about 450,000 miles. I change my own oil. I use several brands of oil. The car is a tank, and mind you, the 2009 Corolla is rated as one of the worst versions LOL


----------



## Invisible

Nhaps said:


> My Toyota Corolla 2009 has 448,000 miles. I change my own oil. I use several brands of oil. The car is a tank, and mind you, the 2009 Corolla is rated as one of the worst versions LOL


Awesome for you!


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> I hope the Giants win! Less than 33,000 miles to go. I have faith that your Toyota will make that and beyond.


Thanks !
Appreciate it greatly !


----------



## Jimmy44

Nhaps said:


> My Toyota Corolla 2009 has 448,000 miles. I change my own oil. I use several brands of oil. The car is a tank, and mind you, the 2009 Corolla is rated as one of the worst versions LOL


448k on an internal combustion engine is amazing !
When I bought my Prius they offered me 3k for my 2009 Camry so I decided to keep it.
It has 290k on it and runs like a top.
It was recalled for an oil consumption test which it failed.
Toyota replaced the valves for free and charged me half price for new pistons.
They also charged me half price for water pump and other engine components that basically gave me a new engine for about 2k
The engine had about 160k when Toyota replaced it.
Because your corolla was same year 2009 I was wondering if they recalled yours ?


----------



## Nhaps

Jimmy44 said:


> 448k on an internal combustion engine is amazing !
> When I bought my Prius they offered me 3k for my 2009 Camry so I decided to keep it.
> It has 290k on it and runs like a top.
> It was recalled for an oil consumption test which it failed.
> Toyota replaced the valves for free and charged me half price for new pistons.
> They also charged me half price for water pump and other engine components that basically gave me a new engine for about 2k
> The engine had about 160k when Toyota replaced it.
> Because your corolla was same year 2009 I was wondering if they recalled yours ?


I didn’t get that recall. Probably because there are different sub types of engine.


----------



## Jimmy44

Nhaps said:


> I didn’t get that recall. Probably because there are different sub types of engine.


I'm glad your corolla escaped the recall !
Good luck on your journey to 500k !


----------



## Jimmy44

Nhaps said:


> I didn’t get that recall. Probably because there are different sub types of engine.


468,038
At abandoned Sears ready to start the week.
Be safe out there !


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 468,038
> At abandoned Sears ready to start the week.
> Be safe out there !


I just got a message that my battery key is running low.
Do I have to go to dealership or can I get a new battery elsewhere ?


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> I just got a message that my battery key is running low.
> Do I have to go to dealership or can I get a new battery elsewhere ?


Well, MOST use a C230?? button battery. I know up to at least 2015 you could just pop the key open and throw in a new battery within 30 seconds... I just did mine actually. the battery is like $4-6 bucks max id say at longs / CVS


----------



## Dodger!

Lol


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Well, MOST use a C230?? button battery. I know up to at least 2015 you could just pop the key open and throw in a new battery within 30 seconds... I just did mine actually. the battery is like $4-6 bucks max id say at longs / CVS


Thanks for the advice I will definitely try that.
There is also a way to break down my key so I can use it manually to unlock the door if the battery goes.
Toyota also gave me two keys so I have both in the car until I get my new battery.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks for the advice I will definitely try that.
> There is also a way to break down my key so I can use it manually to unlock the door if the battery goes.
> Toyota also gave me two keys so I have both in the car until I get my new battery.



general rule of thumb, spend the extra couple bucks and replace both at the same time. 


You might want to try check youtube and see if there are any videos out there... type in eithe 2017 toyota key for boattery or prius key fob battery... i msure there is something 

Nows the best time to start learning more about your vehicle!


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> general rule of thumb, spend the extra couple bucks and replace both at the same time.
> 
> 
> You might want to try check youtube and see if there are any videos out there... type in eithe 2017 toyota key for boattery or prius key fob battery... i msure there is something
> 
> Nows the best time to start learning more about your vehicle!


Thanks for the advice I agree getting them both changed at the same time makes sense.
YouTube is a great resource for repairs and replacements.
Even if I don't do the actual work I like to know what it in tails.
My favorite is the car care nut and Scotty Kilmer.
I also like members of this forum like yourself commenting and giving your advice.
468,748 at the end of my shift today as I make my way towards 500k.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks for the advice I agree getting them both changed at the same time makes sense.
> YouTube is a great resource for repairs and replacements.
> Even if I don't do the actual work I like to know what it in tails.
> My favorite is the car care nut and Scotty Kilmer.
> I also like members of this forum like yourself commenting and giving your advice.
> 468,748 at the end of my shift today as I make my way towards 500k.



ahhh scotty kilmer lol 

he says it like it is... he kinda jumps to conclusions / has unrealistic thoughts though. So I gauge what he says. I laugh when he blames a car with a faded 20 year old paint job hahaha "they didn;t do a very good job painting it at the factory.. .look the paint is all faded"

he DOES favor toyotas though... if you watch him enough you'll find he insults other makes but praises toyota for the same issues? like the paint thing above lol he said the toyota paint was faded "but hey its 10 years old".

When any other company has a recal lhe says they "dont know how to make *__ __* after all these years" I've been waiting for him to make a video about that electric toyota that they can't sell cause the wheels fall off... he hasnt....at least i dont think he has... man posts like 5,000 videos a day...


----------



## sumidaj

TCCN guy though.... hes honest and open. His videos are longer / more detailed.

I like scotty for entertainment.. but really more of his are his thoughts / opinions...oh and the CLICK BAIT holy moly wth scotty lol

TCCN though.. he will say what's bad and whets good and what he thinks is good / bad... also he has much more detailed videos. im glad he got a bigger shop now


Ohh but his OEM only thing,.. .forget that... was it here I posted? I need to do inner tie rods... $200 plus for ONE from toyota.......... I can get a quality MOOG part for $25 on amazon. There are many other alternatives to OEM some even better... TCCN is very "only use toyota / do things to exact spec" "if you dont it will be chaos" 

I also don't agree with his Aisin timing belt kit thing either...... The belts Ive seen ae NOT the same belts as toyota belts as he says...... .I wil literally spend extra money to buy the aisin kit only for the pulleys / water pump etc.. and buy a toyota timing belt... The Mitsuboshi belt in those kits is not even close to oem..... they are much stiffer, not as pliable and seem of poorer quality... 


I think point is use what these guys as well as what anyone here say as a guide and then use your own instinct / judgment / financial ability / common sense on what to do. 

rant over lol


but as far as youtube.....

I also like Rainman Rays... its pretty fun to watch him work.

If you're interested in diagnostics, south main auto is really detailed in that.

For pure entertainment i like watching shooting cars as well


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> ahhh scotty kilmer lol
> 
> he says it like it is... he kinda jumps to conclusions / has unrealistic thoughts though. So I gauge what he says. I laugh when he blames a car with a faded 20 year old paint job hahaha "they didn;t do a very good job painting it at the factory.. .look the paint is all faded"
> 
> he DOES favor toyotas though... if you watch him enough you'll find he insults other makes but praises toyota for the same issues? like the paint thing above lol he said the toyota paint was faded "but hey its 10 years old".
> 
> When any other company has a recal lhe says they "dont know how to make *__ __* after all these years" I've been waiting for him to make a video about that electric toyota that they can't sell cause the wheels fall off... he hasnt....at least i dont think he has... man posts like 5,000 videos a day...


That's Scotty !
He does have an agenda and double standard for sure.
He does love Toyotas and hates Nissans especially there transmissions.
The car care nut obviously is a Toyota mechanic so his loyalty is obvious.
But he knows hybrids and computers better then Scotty.
Between the two of them they give you a well rounded perspective


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 468,038
> At abandoned Sears ready to start the week.
> Be safe out there !


468,794
I got my 3rd COVID booster yesterday so I'm little tired and achy.
Also got my flu shot same time.
I will take it real easy today.
Maybe 5 or 10 local rides.
Then go after it on Saturday


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> TCCN guy though.... hes honest and open. His videos are longer / more detailed.
> 
> I like scotty for entertainment.. but really more of his are his thoughts / opinions...oh and the CLICK BAIT holy moly wth scotty lol
> 
> TCCN though.. he will say what's bad and whets good and what he thinks is good / bad... also he has much more detailed videos. im glad he got a bigger shop now
> 
> 
> Ohh but his OEM only thing,.. .forget that... was it here I posted? I need to do inner tie rods... $200 plus for ONE from toyota.......... I can get a quality MOOG part for $25 on amazon. There are many other alternatives to OEM some even better... TCCN is very "only use toyota / do things to exact spec" "if you dont it will be chaos"
> 
> I also don't agree with his Aisin timing belt kit thing either...... The belts Ive seen ae NOT the same belts as toyota belts as he says...... .I wil literally spend extra money to buy the aisin kit only for the pulleys / water pump etc.. and buy a toyota timing belt... The Mitsuboshi belt in those kits is not even close to oem..... they are much stiffer, not as pliable and seem of poorer quality...
> 
> 
> I think point is use what these guys as well as what anyone here say as a guide and then use your own instinct / judgment / financial ability / common sense on what to do.
> 
> rant over lol
> 
> 
> but as far as youtube.....
> 
> I also like Rainman Rays... its pretty fun to watch him work.
> 
> If you're interested in diagnostics, south main auto is really detailed in that.
> 
> For pure entertainment i like watching shooting cars as well


Great reply and agree with you 100% especially as it relates to TCCN vs Scotty.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 468,038
> At abandoned Sears ready to start the week.
> Be safe out there !


468,821
I like Rainman Ray.
Fun and knowledgeable


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 468,821
> I like Rainman Ray.
> Fun and knowledgeable


468,941
At the abandoned Sears and just did my morning walk.
It's 6:04 and it's still pitch dark.
I will get my second cup of coffee and a plain toasted bagel with butter.
Be safe out there everyone.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 468,821
> I like Rainman Ray.
> Fun and knowledgeable


469,333
Watched the TCCN last night replace a short block on a 2015 Toyota Camry with 189k.
He showed how the valves and pistons were worn out and beyond repair.
The owner took the car to the dealership for oil changes and maintenance.
Can anyone guess what the TCCN said was the reason the engine wore out ?
I will give you a hint.
It's something I do not do.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 468,821
> I like Rainman Ray.
> Fun and knowledgeable


469,642
Sunday 🌅 morning at the abandoned Sears building at 5:25.
Giants play at 9:30 am. today against Packers.
Money hungry NFL wants another market to sell merchandise to.
Be safe out there !


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> 469,642
> Sunday 🌅 morning at the abandoned Sears building at 5:25.
> Giants play at 9:30 am. today against Packers.
> Money hungry NFL wants another market to sell merchandise to.
> Be safe out there !


This time I hope the Packers whip your Giants. 😀


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> This time I hope the Packers whip your Giants. 😀


Lol


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> This time I hope the Packers whip your Giants. 😀


469,918
Columbus Day 6:45 a.m. at my starting point at abandoned Sears.
Sipping my DD coffee and eating my toasted bagel with butter.
No appointments this week and I'm 2k away from next oil change.
My tires are do for a rotation and will probably combine that with my next oil change.
I have 30k on my Roadmaster Tires and they are showing even normal wear.
They are 60k tires with continued care I see no reason why I can't reach that.
Well I'm going to take my morning walk then turn on my app.
Be safe out there


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> 469,918
> Columbus Day 6:45 a.m. at my starting point at abandoned Sears.
> Sipping my DD coffee and eating my toasted bagel with butter.
> No appointments this week and I'm 2k away from next oil change.
> My tires are do for a rotation and will probably combine that with my next oil change.
> I have 30k on my Roadmaster Tires and they are showing even normal wear.
> They are 60k tires with continued care I see no reason why I can't reach that.
> Well I'm going to take my morning walk then turn on my app.
> Be safe out there


Too bad the Giants one.


----------



## Invisible

Only 30,000 miles to go, Have a good week.


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> Too bad the Giants one.


It's been a long time since Giants have been 4 and 1.


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> It's been a long time since Giants have been 4 and 1.


I almost want to laugh at that but I guess then they needed to win to help keep their mojo up.


----------



## Toocutetofail

Jimmy44 said:


> My Prius has 457,085 as of today.
> I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles.
> I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership.
> If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 500 thousand.


Did you post pictures? Someone else posted a 700K miles on a ford focus which I highly suspect.


----------



## Jimmy44

Toocutetofail said:


> Did you post pictures? Someone else posted a 700K miles on a ford focus which I highly suspect.


No photos


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> No photos


If you notice my miles are exactly there is no rounding.
So anyone who is following my journey to 500k can see that this is real.
470,283 is my starting mileage today Tuesday.
I'm at the abandoned Sears building and a Security guard just pulled over and checked with me.
It's not uncommon for police or security to check up on me like that.
Going for a walk before I turn on my app.
Be safe out there.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 469,333
> Watched the TCCN last night replace a short block on a 2015 Toyota Camry with 189k.
> He showed how the valves and pistons were worn out and beyond repair.
> The owner took the car to the dealership for oil changes and maintenance.
> Can anyone guess what the TCCN said was the reason the engine wore out ?
> I will give you a hint.
> It's something I do not do.







Theres nothing really to munch valves and pistons??? Unless something got in the engine... my guess is something to do with the, if it has, direct injection servicing, so my guess is induction servicing gone wrong. 

Although..... I thought if it has DI it would have the dual injection system to prevent this issue.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Theres nothing really to munch valves and pistons??? Unless something got in the engine... my guess is something to do with the, if it has, direct injection servicing, so my guess is induction servicing gone wrong.
> 
> Although..... I thought if it has DI it would have the dual injection system to prevent this issue.


470,531
Your knowledge of cars is incredible.
The TCCN blamed the problem on going 10k between oil changes instead of 5k.
After listening to you his reasoning sounds kind of symplistic and generic in nature.
I'd love to know how you feel about his conclusion that a total engine rebuild could have been avoided by changing the oil every 5k instead of 10k.
I really appreciate your knowledge and expertise.


----------



## Illini

Jimmy44 said:


> 470,531
> Your knowledge of cars is incredible.
> The TCCN blamed the problem on going 10k between oil changes instead of 5k.
> After listening to you his reasoning sounds kind of symplistic and generic in nature.
> I'd love to know how you feel about his conclusion that a total engine rebuild could have been avoided by changing the oil every 5k instead of 10k.
> I really appreciate your knowledge and expertise.


I live near TCCN's new shop. I don't have a Toyota or Lexus, but I stop there every time I have a ride in the area. He has so much business, his schedule is booked into December.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 470,531
> Your knowledge of cars is incredible.
> The TCCN blamed the problem on going 10k between oil changes instead of 5k.
> After listening to you his reasoning sounds kind of symplistic and generic in nature.
> I'd love to know how you feel about his conclusion that a total engine rebuild could have been avoided by changing the oil every 5k instead of 10k.
> I really appreciate your knowledge and expertise.



haha thx. I just like to keep up on stuff. Keep up on the latest auto tech cause im interested in it...., and do a lot myself to avoid paying a shop... I only go to a shop when I dont have the tool or... am lazy lol I probably know off hand more about older cars, and the newer cars is more knowledge and understanding on how they work since i mainly work on old cars... but the basics / base are the same.... its like a cake with different frostings on it. 

This is my take: 

10K is a lot of miles between oil changes back in the day,,,,but not by today's standards. in fact, i wouldn't be surprised if the toyota recommended oil life is 10K miles (with synthetic oil).. if it was serviced at 10K and at the dealer, id imagine they would use synthetic... regular oil gets kinda pushed at 5k... it starts to get a bit thin and break down. Also by natural blowby, gets "watered down"... gasoline breaks down oil a bit. 

I can;t really see how the piston or the valve would be munched though.... if the oil was that dirty / diluted It COULD get too thin and damage the motor... you'd possibly score the cylinder wall causing oil consumption or if it got bad enough would damage the bearings and cause rod knock... but i dont think itd damage the actual physical piston damage or damage especially the valves... (or maybe thats just what im imagining happened according to TCCN) 


Ive recently changed over to full synthetic myself (its cheaper at costco) and I do 5k mile oil changes now. I check the oil regularly and yes, I do check in the motor through the cap pretty religiously, and when i have the valve cover off etc. I check stuff... at 5K the oil is actually quite clean and doesn't seem thin....I can see possibly going to 10K but would require (for my older motor) regular checks and IMO would definetley be pushing it.... 

I bought some valve covers off an old Fiero recently... the buildup and gunk under them was tremendous and required hours of cleaning and soaking...aboput 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick sludge in some areas.... My guess is that Fiero did NOT have regular oil changes at all..... all the motors Ive opened that Ive had were pretty much spotless inside with regular 3K mile regular oil cahnges


The original car media was car talk... those two finny guys on the radio,,,, I listen to their reruns while delivering. They had a caller who I believe changed their motor once every 10K miles and this was back in the day when oil changes were recommended every 3K miles and all it did was damage the piston rings / cause increase oil consumption... bad oil consumption but no actual engine detonation..... luckily lol 


Do you have a link to the video? Be interested to see what he found. Might differ from what Im thinking he found lol


----------



## sumidaj

Another thing to consider is, maybe 10K miles was ok for the car earlier in life, Buty IMO I feel that as a car gets older, or if it has severe heavy duty use... which I think Uber qualifies for...., you need to change the oil more frequently later in the cars life despite what was originally recommended because things wear out... the rings get worn, cause more blow by / gas to get in the oil which causes it to get diluted.... Personally, I think maybe if that were my car Id do 10K mile oil changes for 100 - 150 k miles (even with uber) then at that point regularly check the oil and swap down to 5K mile intervals...even with synthetic.


----------



## Jimmy44

Illini said:


> I live near TCCN's new shop. I don't have a Toyota or Lexus, but I stop there every time I have a ride in the area. He has so much business, his schedule is booked into December.


That's really cool.
I'm sure you could do the same thing with your knowledge.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> haha thx. I just like to keep up on stuff. Keep up on the latest auto tech cause im interested in it...., and do a lot myself to avoid paying a shop... I only go to a shop when I dont have the tool or... am lazy lol I probably know off hand more about older cars, and the newer cars is more knowledge and understanding on how they work since i mainly work on old cars... but the basics / base are the same.... its like a cake with different frostings on it.
> 
> This is my take:
> 
> 10K is a lot of miles between oil changes back in the day,,,,but not by today's standards. in fact, i wouldn't be surprised if the toyota recommended oil life is 10K miles (with synthetic oil).. if it was serviced at 10K and at the dealer, id imagine they would use synthetic... regular oil gets kinda pushed at 5k... it starts to get a bit thin and break down. Also by natural blowby, gets "watered down"... gasoline breaks down oil a bit.
> 
> I can;t really see how the piston or the valve would be munched though.... if the oil was that dirty / diluted It COULD get too thin and damage the motor... you'd possibly score the cylinder wall causing oil consumption or if it got bad enough would damage the bearings and cause rod knock... but i dont think itd damage the actual physical piston damage or damage especially the valves... (or maybe thats just what im imagining happened according to TCCN)
> 
> 
> Ive recently changed over to full synthetic myself (its cheaper at costco) and I do 5k mile oil changes now. I check the oil regularly and yes, I do check in the motor through the cap pretty religiously, and when i have the valve cover off etc. I check stuff... at 5K the oil is actually quite clean and doesn't seem thin....I can see possibly going to 10K but would require (for my older motor) regular checks and IMO would definetley be pushing it....
> 
> I bought some valve covers off an old Fiero recently... the buildup and gunk under them was tremendous and required hours of cleaning and soaking...aboput 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick sludge in some areas.... My guess is that Fiero did NOT have regular oil changes at all..... all the motors Ive opened that Ive had were pretty much spotless inside with regular 3K mile regular oil cahnges
> 
> 
> The original car media was car talk... those two finny guys on the radio,,,, I listen to their reruns while delivering. They had a caller who I believe changed their motor once every 10K miles and this was back in the day when oil changes were recommended every 3K miles and all it did was damage the piston rings / cause increase oil consumption... bad oil consumption but no actual engine detonation..... luckily lol
> 
> 
> Do you have a link to the video? Be interested to see what he found. Might differ from what Im thinking he found lol


I tried to Google the video using key words like 2015 Camry and 187k miles etc. and could not find it.
He is like Scotty and cranks out tons of them.
Remember that car show on TV where they would buy cars fix them then flip them ?
That mechanic was really good.
I don't blame you just wanting to keep it a hobby.
I always enjoy your replys.


----------



## sumidaj

I like to share!

I remember those guys .. they were the high of the tv auto shows.

Im surprised TCCN has so many customers. I always thought he worked at a dealership...then did the videos in his garage for fun...... then suddenly bought the shop to do videos in and people brought cars just to share in the videos...kinda like eric the car guy....

.


I rememeber looking forward to auto tv shows .....then YT versions came along like Scotty, Eric the car guy and TCCN. Theres also that car wixard guy.... I dunno, I find Wizard / eric to be a bit arrogant... I like TCCN. I like Scotty cause even though hes outspoken at least he keeps the laughs lol 


Seems anyone with a phone can do YT now lol


----------



## Toocutetofail

Jimmy44 said:


> No photos


Post a photo?


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> I like to share!
> 
> I remember those guys .. they were the high of the tv auto shows.
> 
> Im surprised TCCN has so many customers. I always thought he worked at a dealership...then did the videos in his garage for fun...... then suddenly bought the shop to do videos in and people brought cars just to share in the videos...kinda like eric the car guy....
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I rememeber looking forward to auto tv shows .....then YT versions came along like Scotty, Eric the car guy and TCCN. Theres also that car wixard guy.... I dunno, I find Wizard / eric to be a bit arrogant... I like TCCN. I like Scotty cause even though hes outspoken at least he keeps the laughs lol
> 
> 
> Seems anyone with a phone can do YT now lol





sumidaj said:


> I like to share!
> 
> I remember those guys .. they were the high of the tv auto shows.
> 
> Im surprised TCCN has so many customers. I always thought he worked at a dealership...then did the videos in his garage for fun...... then suddenly bought the shop to do videos in and people brought cars just to share in the videos...kinda like eric the car guy....
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I rememeber looking forward to auto tv shows .....then YT versions came along like Scotty, Eric the car guy and TCCN. Theres also that car wixard guy.... I dunno, I find Wizard / eric to be a bit arrogant... I like TCCN. I like Scotty cause even though hes outspoken at least he keeps the laughs lol
> 
> 
> Seems anyone with a phone can do YT now lol


470,655
6:47 at abandoned Sears.
Going for morning walk before turning on the app today.
Be safe out there !


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> I like to share!
> 
> I remember those guys .. they were the high of the tv auto shows.
> 
> Im surprised TCCN has so many customers. I always thought he worked at a dealership...then did the videos in his garage for fun...... then suddenly bought the shop to do videos in and people brought cars just to share in the videos...kinda like eric the car guy....
> 
> .
> 
> 
> I rememeber looking forward to auto tv shows .....then YT versions came along like Scotty, Eric the car guy and TCCN. Theres also that car wixard guy.... I dunno, I find Wizard / eric to be a bit arrogant... I like TCCN. I like Scotty cause even though hes outspoken at least he keeps the laughs lol
> 
> 
> Seems anyone with a phone can do YT now lol


470,896
At abandoned Sears at 7::25.
Took my morning walk and got my DD coffee and bagel.
I stopped into VIOC yesterday as all 3 bays were open and had them go 36 PSI on all four tires and top off my wiper fluid.
The worker said they were all down a pound or two but nothing to get concerned about.
I had to return to DD because they gave me 6 and 6 instead of 3 and 3 in my coffee.
I have 1600 until next oil change.
I went to AutoZone and had them replace the battery on both my keys.
The leaves are turning colors and starting to fall.
Time to go to work !
Be safe out there !


----------



## Heisenburger

sumidaj said:


> Another thing to consider is, maybe 10K miles was ok for the car earlier in life, Buty IMO I feel that as a car gets older, or if it has severe heavy duty use... which I think Uber qualifies for...., you need to change the oil more frequently later in the cars life despite what was originally recommended because things wear out... the rings get worn, cause more blow by / gas to get in the oil which causes it to get diluted.... Personally, I think maybe if that were my car Id do 10K mile oil changes for 100 - 150 k miles (even with uber) then at that point regularly check the oil and swap down to 5K mile intervals...even with synthetic.


FWIW: In the past decade, I've maintained 7-10k intervals using full synthetic on two separate vehicles, both 4 cylinder and both past 200k miles with zero noticeable performance issues.


----------



## Jimmy44

Heisenburger said:


> FWIW: In the past decade, I've maintained 7-10k intervals using full synthetic on two separate vehicles, both 4 cylinder and both past 200k miles with zero noticeable performance issues.


I agree with you and feel there are other factors that go into an engine dieing at 187k other then 10k oil change intervals vs. 5k.
My research has provided information that Toyotas like this 2015 Camry and my 2017 Prius tend to run hot and have questionable drive trains.
So reducing time between coolant flushes as well as transmission services seems to be warranted on Toyotas of this era.
Then as you mentioned years and miles play a part in your intervals as well.
At 471,209 as of today I never go over 5k but have been known to reduce that number by say 500 to 1000 miles.
Be safe out there everyone !


----------



## sumidaj

Heisenburger said:


> FWIW: In the past decade, I've maintained 7-10k intervals using full synthetic on two separate vehicles, both 4 cylinder and both past 200k miles with zero noticeable performance issues.



Thats good to know. 
Any oil consumption? Any sludging on the valve cover / oil fill / cap? 5K is my limit of testing since I have an older motor...2000 - 5S-fe that design dates back to the mid 80s ... plus its my daily for regular work / pride...ish.....but with newer motors etc... the tolerances of the piston rings / all that stuff is designed better / "tighter" than my older motor Im sure. Probably wouldnt have as much blow-by and even with wear probably would be less than the older motors. 



I recently started using "higher grade" STP oil filters... I dunno though, I left the last one on for 10K (2 services) and found that the rubber seal degraded.... wasnt impressed with that... my car still uses the old design metal canister though. I was quite disappointed... the regular lower end filters i get look perfectly fine after 5K... I THINk theyd actually do better... might test that... but for a few extra bucks....... and I like spinning the filter on / off lol


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> I agree with you and feel there are other factors that go into an engine dieing at 187k other then 10k oil change intervals vs. 5k.
> My research has provided information that Toyotas like this 2015 Camry and my 2017 Prius tend to run hot and have questionable drive trains.
> So reducing time between coolant flushes as well as transmission services seems to be warranted on Toyotas of this era.
> Then as you mentioned years and miles play a part in your intervals as well.
> At 471,209 as of today I never go over 5k but have been known to reduce that number by say 500 to 1000 miles.
> Be safe out there everyone !



Thats PROBABLY for emissions.... back in the 80s, GM tuned their TPI motors on the Camaros / Vettes to run to about 240??? before the fan would kick on. It was all for the sake of lower emissions etc... i guess it worked but it kinda baked stuff too and would... shorten motor life of course... .... a nice mod is to use a lower fan switch to help the motor cool a bit better / faster vs stock. 

The Toyota "pink" which is what's used in yours is supposed to be a very good coolant... a "extended long life" coolant. 

Its an Oat?? Coolant (i always forget the difference between HOAT and OAT coolants) but the Toyota stuff... even the older RED that I use is excellent. You can go a little longer with the coolant flushes but as long as yo us the Toyota Pink the cooling wil lbe fine,,, 

I could be wrong but I THINK the PINK comes as a 50/50 mix straight from Toyota... theres no concentrate unlike the RED stuff.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Thats PROBABLY for emissions.... back in the 80s, GM tuned their TPI motors on the Camaros / Vettes to run to about 240??? before the fan would kick on. It was all for the sake of lower emissions etc... i guess it worked but it kinda baked stuff too and would... shorten motor life of course... .... a nice mod is to use a lower fan switch to help the motor cool a bit better / faster vs stock.
> 
> The Toyota "pink" which is what's used in yours is supposed to be a very good coolant... a "extended long life" coolant.
> 
> Its an Oat?? Coolant (i always forget the difference between HOAT and OAT coolants) but the Toyota stuff... even the older RED that I use is excellent. You can go a little longer with the coolant flushes but as long as yo us the Toyota Pink the cooling wil lbe fine,,,
> 
> I could be wrong but I THINK the PINK comes as a 50/50 mix straight from Toyota... theres no concentrate unlike the RED stuff.


Yes I agree the Toyota pink OE is definitely my choice.
My oil filter is tiny and I change it with every oil change as you would imagine.
The engine air filter I replace every other oil change or 10k. That is also tiny.
The dealership uses OE and VIOC an equivalent.
The cabin filter more like every 3rd or 4rth.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes I agree the Toyota pink OE is definitely my choice.
> My oil filter is tiny and I change it with every oil change as you would imagine.
> The engine air filter I replace every other oil change or 10k. That is also tiny.
> The dealership uses OE and VIOC an equivalent.
> The cabin filter more like every 3rd or 4rth.



That's pretty good!.... I let mine go pretty far... prolly too far lol Ive changed it 2x? in about 150k miles....I do the controversial "tap or blow out with compressed air" method. Its probably time for a new one though... 


I usually replace it when it gets "ugly" lol but the OE toyota filters are thick, soft and "furry"...kinda like those VIVA? paper towels vs normal hard dry towels and they're like $30-40 for one for my model lol 



I use K and N for my other vehicles.... theyre ok... 


Back in shop, we had a Cressida come in that was bucking like crazy... it couldnt get enough air because the round filter it used was literally jam packed / stuffed like a full vacuum cleaner bag....... we filled 1/4 of a pretty big trash can cleaning that out... literally scooping out dirt, leaves, fuzz...roaches... from the air cleaner box. I dont think it was ever changed in 200,000 miles.....


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> That's pretty good!.... I let mine go pretty far... prolly too far lol Ive changed it 2x? in about 150k miles....I do the controversial "tap or blow out with compressed air" method. Its probably time for a new one though...
> 
> 
> I usually replace it when it gets "ugly" lol but the OE toyota filters are thick, soft and "furry"...kinda like those VIVA? paper towels vs normal hard dry towels and they're like $30-40 for one for my model lol
> 
> 
> 
> I use K and N for my other vehicles.... theyre ok...
> 
> 
> Back in shop, we had a Cressida come in that was bucking like crazy... it couldnt get enough air because the round filter it used was literally jam packed / stuffed like a full vacuum cleaner bag....... we filled 1/4 of a pretty big trash can cleaning that out... literally scooping out dirt, leaves, fuzz...roaches... from the air cleaner box. I dont think it was ever changed in 200,000 miles.....


I'm probably guilty of changing my engine air and cabin filters to much.


----------



## Heisenburger

sumidaj said:


> Any oil consumption?


Yes, then again I've yet to have any engine exceed 150k without *some* consumption inside of 7-10k miles. Some is like 12-24 oz. by 10k miles, not bad IMO.



sumidaj said:


> Any sludging on the valve cover


Not on the 5sfe. Duratec is unknown.



sumidaj said:


> 2000 - 5S-fe


I had a 1998 and 1999 Camry.



sumidaj said:


> I dunno though, I left the last one on for 10K (2 services)


 I've done filter skips too a couple times just to avoid the mess. Fram extra guard and supertech each used for like 12-14k miles without noticing anything problematic.



sumidaj said:


> we had a Cressida


Blast from the past. My grandpa had one of those for several years way back when.


----------



## Jimmy44

Heisenburger said:


> Yes, then again I've yet to have any engine exceed 150k without *some* consumption inside of 7-10k miles. Some is like 12-24 oz. by 10k miles, not bad IMO.
> 
> Not on the 5sfe. Duratec is unknown.
> 
> I had a 1998 and 1999 Camry.
> 
> I've done filter skips too a couple times just to avoid the mess. Fram extra guard and supertech each used for like 12-14k miles without noticing anything problematic.
> 
> Blast from the past. My grandpa had one of those for several years way back when.


471,439 no leaking or burning oil


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 470,655
> 6:47 at abandoned Sears.
> Going for morning walk before turning on the app today.
> Be safe out there !


471,439
Stuck in a major traffic jam and no one is moving an inch.
People are getting out of there vehicles and walking around.
I have half a cup of coffee and am rationing it.
I may as well take my morning walk.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 471,439
> Stuck in a major traffic jam and no one is moving an inch.
> People are getting out of there vehicles and walking around.
> I have half a cup of coffee and am rationing it.
> I may as well take my morning walk.


Word has it that life star helicopters are coming.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Word has it that life star helicopters are coming.


Traffic was stopped in the opposite direction but it just resumed.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes I agree the Toyota pink OE is definitely my choice.
> My oil filter is tiny and I change it with every oil change as you would imagine.
> The engine air filter I replace every other oil change or 10k. That is also tiny.
> The dealership uses OE and VIOC an equivalent.
> The cabin filter more like every 3rd or 4rth.


471,516
Finally got out of the traffic jam.
Lasted 3 hours.
You can't play catch up so Saturday will just be about 50% of normal earnings.
Things like this are unexpected but part of the game.
Be safe everyone !


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 470,655
> 6:47 at abandoned Sears.
> Going for morning walk before turning on the app today.
> Be safe out there !


471,667
Sunday 🌅 morning at abandoned Sears.
Drove by my VIOC place Saturday and saw an empty bay so went in for PSI 36 all the way around.
They are all aware that I am approaching 500k and are looking forward to it as they have been a part of it.
The Giants play the Ravens at 1pm so the game will be on my radio.
I was in that traffic jam for 3 hours yesterday and still did ok profit wise.
Going to go for my 🌅 morning walk then turn on my app.
Be safe out there all !


----------



## Heisenburger

Toocutetofail said:


> Someone else posted a 700K miles on a ford focus which I highly suspect.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Thats PROBABLY for emissions.... back in the 80s, GM tuned their TPI motors on the Camaros / Vettes to run to about 240??? before the fan would kick on. It was all for the sake of lower emissions etc... i guess it worked but it kinda baked stuff too and would... shorten motor life of course... .... a nice mod is to use a lower fan switch to help the motor cool a bit better / faster vs stock.
> 
> The Toyota "pink" which is what's used in yours is supposed to be a very good coolant... a "extended long life" coolant.
> 
> Its an Oat?? Coolant (i always forget the difference between HOAT and OAT coolants) but the Toyota stuff... even the older RED that I use is excellent. You can go a little longer with the coolant flushes but as long as yo us the Toyota Pink the cooling wil lbe fine,,,
> 
> I could be wrong but I THINK the PINK comes as a 50/50 mix straight from Toyota... theres no concentrate unlike the RED stuff.


471,907
At abandoned Sears building at 6:47.
Two medical appointments this week that I need to work around.
Be careful out there.


----------



## sumidaj

Heisenburger said:


> Yes, then again I've yet to have any engine exceed 150k without *some* consumption inside of 7-10k miles. Some is like 12-24 oz. by 10k miles, not bad IMO.
> 
> Not on the 5sfe. Duratec is unknown.
> 
> I had a 1998 and 1999 Camry.
> 
> I've done filter skips too a couple times just to avoid the mess. Fram extra guard and supertech each used for like 12-14k miles without noticing anything problematic.
> 
> Blast from the past. My grandpa had one of those for several years way back when.



The great thing about the 5s-fe is that if you let the motor sit for a bit before changing the oil, all the oil drains out of the filter..... I don't know why most motors were not designed like this anymore... or on mw RWD Chevy 2.8, the filter is sticking out 90 degrees and away from the motor on an oil filter adapter 9factory)... oil just pours straight down into a pan and makes clean up easy.


----------



## sumidaj

Side notes and for fun, the CCN posted a video about reusing Toyota CV axles and simply replacing the boot because they are "better"


I have mixed feelings about that. I've used the cheap $100 something CV axles from Autozone. 
They fit fine / perfect and work great.


I have mixed feelings about this because I Do personally like OE stuff.... but from experience, the internals that you don;t see on a CV joint after about 150k can cause some vibration, and slight clunk and noise. etc... 


The new parts seem perfectly fine and eliminate the mess of CV boot replacement,... also, you normally need special tools to install the CV metal band clamp. 


I've done it both ways... just the boot and whole axle...... the boot is nice cause you do save money but the time etc.. you save with the new part plus eliminating any potential play / wear in the old shaft is better IMO


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 471,907
> At abandoned Sears building at 6:47.
> Two medical appointments this week that I need to work around.
> Be careful out there.


472,688
At abandoned Sears building at 6:12 am..
Sipping my DD and planning my day.
Going to go for my morning walk then turn on the app.
Police cruiser just drove by but they don't bother to check with me as they know I'm a driver. Same with mall security.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 472,688
> At abandoned Sears building at 6:12 am..
> Sipping my DD and planning my day.
> Going to go for my morning walk then turn on the app.
> Police cruiser just drove by but they don't bother to check with me as they know I'm a driver. Same with mall security.
> Be safe out there


473,080
At abandoned Sears building at 7:20
I have my dealership oil change and coolant change today at 10 am.
Be safe out there


----------



## Invisible

Just under 27,000 miles to go.


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> Just under 27,000 miles to go.


Yes just taking it one day at a time.
When dealership does the coolant they check for hose leaks etc. so my inverter and radiator should be ready to take on the New England winter.
I will have them check my 12V battery as I've only changed it one time.
Next dealership visit I will have the transmission serviced.
Thanks for following my journey to 500k


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> Just under 27,000 miles to go.


473,111
Just pulled out of Toyota service with my oil change and coolant service complete and tires rotated.
Set me back 300 dollars and a morning 🌄 worth of rides but cheaper then a blown head gasket.
The tire pressure sensors are shot 💉 and the cost is 200 dollars a tire. I'm going to hold off on those and may just check tire pressure the old fashion way.
The 12V checked out OK and is ready for the New England winter.
Be safe out there


----------



## Invisible

Jimmy44 said:


> 473,111
> Just pulled out of Toyota service with my oil change and coolant service complete and tires rotated.
> Set me back 300 dollars and a morning 🌄 worth of rides but cheaper then a blown head gasket.
> The tire pressure sensors are shot 💉 and the cost is 200 dollars a tire. I'm going to hold off on those and may just check tire pressure the old fashion way.
> The 12V checked out OK and is ready for the New England winter.
> Be safe out there


Good you had repairs done. I had a blown head gasket on my RAV4, so I know how pricey that is.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 473,111
> Just pulled out of Toyota service with my oil change and coolant service complete and tires rotated.
> Set me back 300 dollars and a morning 🌄 worth of rides but cheaper then a blown head gasket.
> The tire pressure sensors are shot 💉 and the cost is 200 dollars a tire. I'm going to hold off on those and may just check tire pressure the old fashion way.
> The 12V checked out OK and is ready for the New England winter.
> Be safe out there



called the sensors lol 


You can change them the next time you "open" your tires ...i.e go get new tires... how worn are your tires? Youd be paying for the labor to remove the tire and reinstall the same tire / balance it etc... so you might as well do it the next time you get tires....Just know they may / probably won't warn you of low air. Or the light will say on at some point once the batter gete low enough in the sensors. . 

My boss got new ties didnt change / check his sensors. A month later they went bad and the light popped on.. the light was annoying him so he just paid the extrra $$$ to get them done. The originals lasted 11 years on his though. 


$200 each seems like a LOT..... Its probably because the dealer doesn't specialize in tires... if you went to say firestone, it might be more like $100 or so per wheel. Might also be cheaper if you have a good regular non dealer mechanic. You can probably ask them to use toyota parts if you wish.


----------



## Jimmy44

Invisible said:


> Good you had repairs done. I had a blown head gasket on my RAV4, so I know how pricey that is.


Yea Toyotas are known to run hot.
Sorry to hear about the RAV4.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> called the sensors lol
> 
> 
> You can change them the next time you "open" your tires ...i.e go get new tires... how worn are your tires? Youd be paying for the labor to remove the tire and reinstall the same tire / balance it etc... so you might as well do it the next time you get tires....Just know they may / probably won't warn you of low air. Or the light will say on at some point once the batter gete low enough in the sensors. .
> 
> My boss got new ties didnt change / check his sensors. A month later they went bad and the light popped on.. the light was annoying him so he just paid the extrra $$$ to get them done. The originals lasted 11 years on his though.
> 
> 
> $200 each seems like a LOT..... Its probably because the dealer doesn't specialize in tires... if you went to say firestone, it might be more like $100 or so per wheel. Might also be cheaper if you have a good regular non dealer mechanic. You can probably ask them to use toyota parts if you wish.


Thanks so much for that info.
I would gladly do it for 100 a tire.
I will check with Town Fair and Firestone etc.
My pressure light flashes usually on the highway driving to my starting point.
That flashing is an indication of a bad sensor according to my Google search.
So the next two months I am going to focus on this issue.
Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Illini

Jimmy44 said:


> My pressure light flashes usually on the highway driving to my starting point.
> That flashing is an indication of a bad sensor according to my Google search.


Yes, if your low tire pressure light flashes for about 1 minute, then stays on, it means the TPMS battery in at least one of your TPMS valves is about ready to die. For the last 2 years I owned my Prius, it would do this intermittently. I never ended up changing them as none of batteries ever "fully" died.


----------



## Jimmy44

Illini said:


> Yes, if your low tire pressure light flashes for about 1 minute, then stays on, it means the TPMS battery in at least one of your TPMS valves is about ready to die. For the last 2 years I owned my Prius, it would do this intermittently. I never ended up changing them as none of batteries ever "fully" died.


I really appreciate the reply.
If I had to have something wrong I will take the TPMS any day.
Apparently there is a diagnostic tester that can let the mechanic know which one or ones are faulty ( battery low or dead ).
The Toyota Car Care Nut did do a segment on them which was helpful.
He said most last 10 to 15 years which leads me to believe that maybe I got one of my four that is a lemon.
It seems it would make sense to find the faulty one and just replace that one.
I really would not lose anything to replace them as they wear out.
He said there is a code on each one that you can program into the new sensor.
He said Toyota upgraded them in 2018 unfortunately mine is a 2017.
The upgrades had to do with rubber stems instead of plastic and not having to reprogram them just install them.
He did say always use OE.
Again thanks for the response based on your actual experience.


----------



## sumidaj

the only concern is


Jimmy44 said:


> I really appreciate the reply.
> If I had to have something wrong I will take the TPMS any day.
> Apparently there is a diagnostic tester that can let the mechanic know which one or ones are faulty ( battery low or dead ).
> The Toyota Car Care Nut did do a segment on them which was helpful.
> He said most last 10 to 15 years which leads me to believe that maybe I got one of my four that is a lemon.
> It seems it would make sense to find the faulty one and just replace that one.
> I really would not lose anything to replace them as they wear out.
> He said there is a code on each one that you can program into the new sensor.
> He said Toyota upgraded them in 2018 unfortunately mine is a 2017.
> The upgrades had to do with rubber stems instead of plastic and not having to reprogram them just install them.
> He did say always use OE.
> Again thanks for the response based on your actual experience.





You should take it to a shop that can use the machine to test it... they can see the battery level in them. Its like a mini hand haled device they put up to the sensor.

Like i mentioned. my boss's ones lasted about 11 years...


With your use though, the main "computer" is constantly checking the pressure from the sensors... ... so, 700K miles vs say an average person who would drive 50k miles for the same year / car in that timeframe... You got like 70 years use of miles out of them lol its a small signal thats sent out though. But with 700,000 miles of constantly "being on" thats probably why yours crapped out early.

Would highly recommend you have them all checked before wasting your money to change one then have another go out a month or less later. well.. you DO need to have them checked anyway to find the ones that are most depleted

Im not sure which code you are referring to, but Im guessing its the one that would link to the DIC in the cluster. Newer cars display the individual pressures of each tire now


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Yea Toyotas are known to run hot.
> Sorry to hear about the RAV4.





sumidaj said:


> the only concern is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should take it to a shop that can use the machine to test it... they can see the battery level in them. Its like a mini hand haled device they put up to the sensor.
> 
> Like i mentioned. my boss's ones lasted about 11 years...
> 
> 
> With your use though, the main "computer" is constantly checking the pressure from the sensors... ... so, 700K miles vs say an average person who would drive 50k miles for the same year / car in that timeframe... You got like 70 years use of miles out of them lol its a small signal thats sent out though. But with 700,000 miles of constantly "being on" thats probably why yours crapped out early.
> 
> Would highly recommend you have them all checked before wasting your money to change one then have another go out a month or less later. well.. you DO need to have them checked anyway to find the ones that are most depleted
> 
> Im not sure which code you are referring to, but Im guessing its the one that would link to the DIC in the cluster. Newer cars display the individual pressures of each tire now


You make a very good point about miles vs. years.
Apparently the TPMS has a written code on it.
When you punch that code into the new one it becomes the original if that makes sense ?
I am going to contact several Tire places to see if they do the replacements at a fairer price then the 200 dealership quote.
My current tires are 30k into what I hope will give me 60k.
So it would be nice to do 4 new tires and 4 new sensors.
Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> the only concern is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should take it to a shop that can use the machine to test it... they can see the battery level in them. Its like a mini hand haled device they put up to the sensor.
> 
> Like i mentioned. my boss's ones lasted about 11 years...
> 
> 
> With your use though, the main "computer" is constantly checking the pressure from the sensors... ... so, 700K miles vs say an average person who would drive 50k miles for the same year / car in that timeframe... You got like 70 years use of miles out of them lol its a small signal thats sent out though. But with 700,000 miles of constantly "being on" thats probably why yours crapped out early.
> 
> Would highly recommend you have them all checked before wasting your money to change one then have another go out a month or less later. well.. you DO need to have them checked anyway to find the ones that are most depleted
> 
> Im not sure which code you are referring to, but Im guessing its the one that would link to the DIC in the cluster. Newer cars display the individual pressures of each tire now


473,357
At Sears parking lot at 6:10 am.
Just finished my morning walk.
A car just pulled up dropping off a driver of a 16 wheeler that is parked in parking lot.
This is the time of day when pitch dark is turning to dawn.
Be safe out there !


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 473,357
> At Sears parking lot at 6:10 am.
> Just finished my morning walk.
> A car just pulled up dropping off a driver of a 16 wheeler that is parked in parking lot.
> This is the time of day when pitch dark is turning to dawn.
> Be safe out there !


473,658
At abandoned Sears at 9:02 am Sunday.
Giants play Jacksonville at 1pm.
Even though I had 3 appointments this week I did ok for the week going into Sunday.
Went for my morning walk and ready to get my second cup of coffee at DD and go to work.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 473,658
> At abandoned Sears at 9:02 am Sunday.
> Giants play Jacksonville at 1pm.
> Even though I had 3 appointments this week I did ok for the week going into Sunday.
> Went for my morning walk and ready to get my second cup of coffee at DD and go to work.
> Be safe out there


473,807
8:25 at abandoned Sears.
No appointments this week which is always a good 👍 thing.
I did some mental figuring with numbers since my tire sensors started acting up.
I'm using 10k as the average yearly mileage on a vehicle.
That means my Prius has 47 years of wear.
The TCCN said most sensors last 10 to 15 years so I have no kicks about replacing them.
I am going to search for a shop who will replace all four for 100 each.
I insist on OEM Toyota sensors.
I will check with Town Fair Tires, Firestone, Monroe and Midas and Goodyear , Pep Boy's etc.
I like these chains because they have zero interest credit for 6 months.
My current tires have about 25k miles left on them so I don't want to go with new tires yet.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 473,807
> 8:25 at abandoned Sears.
> No appointments this week which is always a good 👍 thing.
> I did some mental figuring with numbers since my tire sensors started acting up.
> I'm using 10k as the average yearly mileage on a vehicle.
> That means my Prius has 47 years of wear.
> The TCCN said most sensors last 10 to 15 years so I have no kicks about replacing them.
> I am going to search for a shop who will replace all four for 100 each.
> I insist on OEM Toyota sensors.
> I will check with Town Fair Tires, Firestone, Monroe and Midas and Goodyear , Pep Boy's etc.
> I like these chains because they have zero interest credit for 6 months.
> My current tires have about 25k miles left on them so I don't want to go with new tires yet.
> Be safe out there


Made one call to Town Fair Tire and have an appointment to change all four sensors at 43 dollars a piece.
These are secondary market sensors Shackles is the name.
They are going to put them on my current tires and program them.
I get all my tires from this branch and have them take care of all flats etc. 
So I figured why shop around as my dealership wanted 200 a tire.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Made one call to Town Fair Tire and have an appointment to change all four sensors at 43 dollars a piece.
> These are secondary market sensors Shackles is the name.
> They are going to put them on my current tires and program them.
> I get all my tires from this branch and have them take care of all flats etc.
> So I figured why shop around as my dealership wanted 200 a tire.


TCCN says to use OEM but he works for Toyota as a technician and gets his Toyota parts at dealer cost I'm sure.
With engine components I agree but with computer stuff not so much.
Town Fair Tires I'm sure has a good agreement with Shackle and passes that on to consumers.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> TCCN says to use OEM but he works for Toyota as a technician and gets his Toyota parts at dealer cost I'm sure.
> With engine components I agree but with computer stuff not so much.
> Town Fair Tires I'm sure has a good agreement with Shackle and passes that on to consumers.


thats a good deal. 

TCCN is a little obsessive about using all OE... I love all OE but damn..it gets $$$$ 

I mean... in an IDEAL world, we would only use OE parts.. but for example, on an older car like mine. ONE outer tie rod end is $70 and the inner is an astounding $270 from my local dealer..... I mean im sure every dealer is different but i cant do anything about the dealers here. So to replace 4 parts would be $680 just for the parts... and IMHO which got decimated on the toyota forums lol... aftermarket parts for these components are way better.... and for MOOG parts I only paid a total of about $110 Part of an axle shaft for my car is $600.... I got the whole axle for $100 from auto zone. 
One thing I recommended going all OE is the Toyota wiper inserts... the Toyota ones last a long time and are excellent... other manufacturers use the same units s well i believe... i think they are a OE supplied by ANCO.... but it's a "manufacturer quality" vs what the public can get off the shelf...plus its actually cheap as long as you keep the actual blade frame 


At $40 per tire you can replace them like 5x for the cost of ONE of the toyota sensors. How long theyd last though is to be determined.... Id replace them everytime you get your tires changed since it's so cheap to ensure no issues... it MIGHT even be cheaper when you get the tires done since the labor of removing the tire would already be part of changing the tires.



A tip I like to use is find out the OE manufacturer of the toyota part... toyota makes and designs a part.. but has other suppliers make the parts to toyotas specs.. .for example... AISIN makes toyota water pumps... the only difference is the AISIN pump doesnt have the word Toyota embossed on it.

I got an AISIN water pump kit which included timing belt, pulleys and gaskets for ess than the price of the ONE toyota pump... basically an aisin with the name toyota on it 


one thing I don;t understand though is TCCN recommended the same kit and the "MITSUBOSHI" timing belt that comes with it....... he said the MITSUBOSHI is the same as a toyota belt??? its not.. its harder, more firmer.. .seems more "brittle" and looks like itd crack... i nfact i believe all the timing belts ive seen with cracks were Mitsuboshis....
I went and actually dumped the MITSUBOSHI belt and bought an actual timing belt from toyota and its way different in material......if you google it you can even SEE the ribs through the belt in pictures... you can;t on the toyota belt... 


Now im just babbling lol


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> thats a good deal.
> 
> TCCN is a little obsessive about using all OE... I love all OE but damn..it gets $$$$
> 
> I mean... in an IDEAL world, we would only use OE parts.. but for example, on an older car like mine. ONE outer tie rod end is $70 and the inner is an astounding $270 from my local dealer..... I mean im sure every dealer is different but i cant do anything about the dealers here. So to replace 4 parts would be $680 just for the parts... and IMHO which got decimated on the toyota forums lol... aftermarket parts for these components are way better.... and for MOOG parts I only paid a total of about $110 Part of an axle shaft for my car is $600.... I got the whole axle for $100 from auto zone.
> One thing I recommended going all OE is the Toyota wiper inserts... the Toyota ones last a long time and are excellent... other manufacturers use the same units s well i believe... i think they are a OE supplied by ANCO.... but it's a "manufacturer quality" vs what the public can get off the shelf...plus its actually cheap as long as you keep the actual blade frame
> 
> 
> At $40 per tire you can replace them like 5x for the cost of ONE of the toyota sensors. How long theyd last though is to be determined.... Id replace them everytime you get your tires changed since it's so cheap to ensure no issues... it MIGHT even be cheaper when you get the tires done since the labor of removing the tire would already be part of changing the tires.
> 
> 
> 
> A tip I like to use is find out the OE manufacturer of the toyota part... toyota makes and designs a part.. but has other suppliers make the parts to toyotas specs.. .for example... AISIN makes toyota water pumps... the only difference is the AISIN pump doesnt have the word Toyota embossed on it.
> 
> I got an AISIN water pump kit which included timing belt, pulleys and gaskets for ess than the price of the ONE toyota pump... basically an aisin with the name toyota on it
> 
> 
> one thing I don;t understand though is TCCN recommended the same kit and the "MITSUBOSHI" timing belt that comes with it....... he said the MITSUBOSHI is the same as a toyota belt??? its not.. its harder, more firmer.. .seems more "brittle" and looks like itd crack... i nfact i believe all the timing belts ive seen with cracks were Mitsuboshis....
> I went and actually dumped the MITSUBOSHI belt and bought an actual timing belt from toyota and its way different in material......if you google it you can even SEE the ribs through the belt in pictures... you can;t on the toyota belt...
> 
> 
> Now im just babbling lol


I'm sure TCCN has to make sure he leans toward OE Toyota parts to satisfy his connection with the Toyota dealership he is employed by.
I don't know what kind of arrangement he has with them but it seems to me he has to walk a fine line with them.
Your right about the wiper blades.
The adapter kit they have at VIOC does not work with my 2017 Prius.
If they insist on trying to install them I tell them to keep all the old parts because they are going to end up putting them back on.
Then they have to restock and repackage the new ones that did not work.
AutoZone has the ones you mentioned and I have the counter person install them. I slip him 3 bucks and tell him to go buy himself a cup of coffee.
VIOC cannot perform any engine functions on my Prius for insurance reasons.
So coolant is always at dealership with OE pink.
Transmission and power steering are all done at dealership with OE.
My breaks are done at Monroe because they have zero interest and 6 months to pay same as Town Fair Tires.
What you call rambling I call interesting and informative information so please keep it coming.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> I'm sure TCCN has to make sure he leans toward OE Toyota parts to satisfy his connection with the Toyota dealership he is employed by.
> I don't know what kind of arrangement he has with them but it seems to me he has to walk a fine line with them.
> Your right about the wiper blades.
> The adapter kit they have at VIOC does not work with my 2017 Prius.
> If they insist on trying to install them I tell them to keep all the old parts because they are going to end up putting them back on.
> Then they have to restock and repackage the new ones that did not work.
> AutoZone has the ones you mentioned and I have the counter person install them. I slip him 3 bucks and tell him to go buy himself a cup of coffee.
> VIOC cannot perform any engine functions on my Prius for insurance reasons.
> So coolant is always at dealership with OE pink.
> Transmission and power steering are all done at dealership with OE.
> My breaks are done at Monroe because they have zero interest and 6 months to pay same as Town Fair Tires.
> What you call rambling I call interesting and informative information so please keep it coming.



A part of what TCCN said could be because... OE fits and normally work. there will be defects, but the precision and the design are made for the application and unlike some aftermarket parts, they fit like they should. Maybe he doesnt bash aftermarket paerts liek the others. 


Actually you hear a lot of guys talk about OE parts.. OE parts are made better. I think it depends what parts too.... Scotty and Rainman like OE parts... you see Rainman and Eric O go through the hassle of the aftermarket world the most where the parts are junk or dont work / fit right "love my job so much I do it twice" lol ... side note.. rainman got fired from his job... i hope he gets a new job soon / his plan works out. 


I used NAPA parts for steering... they did not work... I recall the inner tie rods being too long / the the threaded part was too short. The center link... I dont know why but the nuts did not go on? I beleive they used a taper bolt design but the nut would not go on and there was no way to tighten it.... I ended up returning all the parts and going moog which oddly cost less and fit perfect. 

I have a motor mount that is aftermarket that does not fit.. everything fits fine but the top part where it bolts to the motor is not formed / does NOT fit correctly. I got a refund but now it just sits unusable... one day when I get a new part ill match it up to make sure the new part doesnt have the same design flaw. 

Again though, one toyota mount was $300.... I got all 4 for like $70 ...one was unusable, and one I needed to modify / make the holes bigger... I guess that is the price of being cheap lol


----------



## Illini

Jimmy44 said:


> I'm sure TCCN has to make sure he leans toward OE Toyota parts to satisfy his connection with the Toyota dealership he is employed by.


He no longer works at the dealership. He quit when he opened his shop.


----------



## Heisenburger

sumidaj said:


> I have a motor mount that is aftermarket that does not fit.. everything fits fine but the top part where it bolts to the motor is not formed / does NOT fit correctly.


I'm now *way* too familiar with motor mounts. The Duratec in the Focus just chews them up. Even OEM "Ford" ones.

My experience is the cheaper, not cheapest, mounts from a couple different aftermarket manufacturers lasted between 20-40k miles before needing replacement. The OEM Ford ones last maybe 100k from what I've read.


----------



## Jimmy44

Illini said:


> He no longer works at the dealership. He quit when he opened his shop.


474,127
6:04 am at abandoned Sears.
Pitch dark so I will go for morning walk and get my second cup of coffee.
It's raining and I never drive in pitch dark and rain.
My appointment at Town Fair Tires is 9 am Monday.
Going to have all four sensors replaced at 43 dollars a tire.
Far cry from my dealership quote of 200 a tire.
They are secondary market sensors but I am confident they will work fine.
I googled Shackle and they are a reputable company.
Time will tell as I will keep a close eye on them.
Time for my walk
Be safe out there


----------



## sumidaj

Heisenburger said:


> I'm now *way* too familiar with motor mounts. The Duratec in the Focus just chews them up. Even OEM "Ford" ones.
> 
> My experience is the cheaper, not cheapest, mounts from a couple different aftermarket manufacturers lasted between 20-40k miles before needing replacement. The OEM Ford ones last maybe 100k from what I've read.




It could be that one mount is not doing its job and causing the other to go bad fast... its all about balance with mounts basically lol. One bad / "slacking" one will cause one of the others to "work harder" in turn cauing it to fail. They say to change them all at once... but that can be pricey... but then again most people go to 100K.. maybe 200K and dont care or leave it. 

I feel it depends on the design.... aftermarkets are just weaker but some arent bad, as long as the design from the OE manufacturer are decent. My old toyota had a design that would make anybody see the failure point... the aftermarket I put in lasted a couple years. the original one dint last much longer than that, what I did was installed an aftermaket unit for a manual trans car. it was more padded and looked sturdier but bolted up exactly the same... it lasted much longer.. .even longer than the OE one

...


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> It could be that one mount is not doing its job and causing the other to go bad fast... its all about balance with mounts basically lol. One bad / "slacking" one will cause one of the others to "work harder" in turn cauing it to fail. They say to change them all at once... but that can be pricey... but then again most people go to 100K.. maybe 200K and dont care or leave it.
> 
> I feel it depends on the design.... aftermarkets are just weaker but some arent bad, as long as the design from the OE manufacturer are decent. My old toyota had a design that would make anybody see the failure point... the aftermarket I put in lasted a couple years. the original one dint last much longer than that, what I did was installed an aftermaket unit for a manual trans car. it was more padded and looked sturdier but bolted up exactly the same... it lasted much longer.. .even longer than the OE one
> 
> ...


474,472
My appointment at Town Fair Tires is 9 am today for my tire pressure sensors replacement.
The funny thing is after I made the appointment Monday morning my tire pressure light has not gone on or flashed etc.
My dealership rotated the tires and filled them to dealer specs on Friday.
Once I got the 43 dollar a tire quote I couldn't get to Town Fair Tires fast enough.
All these idiot lights that modern vehicles have are miracles for non DIY drivers like me 
They usually alert you at the first sign of system failure and give you time to get to the dealership for diagnosis.
I am not going to take any rides before my appointment at 9 am.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 474,472
> My appointment at Town Fair Tires is 9 am today for my tire pressure sensors replacement.
> The funny thing is after I made the appointment Monday morning my tire pressure light has not gone on or flashed etc.
> My dealership rotated the tires and filled them to dealer specs on Friday.
> Once I got the 43 dollar a tire quote I couldn't get to Town Fair Tires fast enough.
> All these idiot lights that modern vehicles have are miracles for non DIY drivers like me
> They usually alert you at the first sign of system failure and give you time to get to the dealership for diagnosis.
> I am not going to take any rides before my appointment at 9 am.
> Be safe out there


Sitting in the Town Fair Tires waiting room.
Great Coke and snack machine as well as a TV playing the local News.
Great WiFi connection.
The coffee machine fell victim to COVID.
Luckily I have my DD left from my second coffee ☕ of the day.
My total cost for the four sensors 148.89
Now although my dealership cost for sensors was high there tire quote was lower then Town Fair Tires.
In 30k miles I might consider using them.


----------



## Illini

Jimmy44 said:


> Sitting in the Town Fair Tires waiting room.
> Great Coke and snack machine as well as a TV playing the local News.
> Great WiFi connection.
> The coffee machine fell victim to COVID.
> Luckily I have my DD left from my second coffee ☕ of the day.
> My total cost for the four sensors 148.89
> Now although my dealership cost for sensors was high there tire quote was lower then Town Fair Tires.
> In 30k miles I might consider using them.


I enjoy reading your updates. Keep them coming!


----------



## Jimmy44

Illini said:


> I enjoy reading your updates. Keep them coming!


Will do !!!


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Sitting in the Town Fair Tires waiting room.
> Great Coke and snack machine as well as a TV playing the local News.
> Great WiFi connection.
> The coffee machine fell victim to COVID.
> Luckily I have my DD left from my second coffee ☕ of the day.
> My total cost for the four sensors 148.89
> Now although my dealership cost for sensors was high there tire quote was lower then Town Fair Tires.
> In 30k miles I might consider using them.



Id consider what tires the dealer has... sometimes dealers have really junk tires... When I bought my car used from a toyota dealer, they threw in two brand new ties! i was happy / not complaining at all.... but the tires, although way better than what was on the car, ... did not last very long. I can;t complain though... but if I paid for the tires I would not have been very happy. 

That plus traction etc... im personally very picky about tires. Seen / had too many issues with people spinning out / losing control... I will never go with BF Goodrich or Goodyear again personally. My old Camry came with them,,, I forget the tire name / spec, but its the one that Sams club sold / sells.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Id consider what tires the dealer has... sometimes dealers have really junk tires... When I bought my car used from a toyota dealer, they threw in two brand new ties! i was happy / not complaining at all.... but the tires, although way better than what was on the car, ... did not last very long. I can;t complain though... but if I paid for the tires I would not have been very happy.
> 
> That plus traction etc... im personally very picky about tires. Seen / had too many issues with people spinning out / losing control... I will never go with BF Goodrich or Goodyear again personally. My old Camry came with them,,, I forget the tire name / spec, but its the one that Sams club sold / sells.


I use Roadmaster tires that are made by cooper tires and with good care ( tire rotation every 10k ) I can get 60k out of them.
The tires dealership wanted to sell me were Yokohama Avid Ascend LX BW which have 85k tread life warranty.
Total price 685
This include alignment, road Hazzard , mount and balance and free rotations for life of tire.
That is better then Town Fair Tires by 200 dollars


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> I use Roadmaster tires that are made by cooper tires and with good care ( tire rotation every 10k ) I can get 60k out of them.
> The tires dealership wanted to sell me were Yokohama Avid Ascend LX BW which have 85k tread life warranty.
> Total price 685
> This include alignment, road Hazzard , mount and balance and free rotations for life of tire.
> That is better then Town Fair Tires by 200 dollars



Oh yeah, Yokohamas are supposed to be good. I'd go with those for sure.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Oh yeah, Yokohamas are supposed to be good. I'd go with those for sure.


474,744
Here is the rub 
My Roadmasters have a good 25k left on them.
I replaced the 4 sensors on them but they have lots of miles left in them.
The dealership offer is good for 30 days and after that time I will still have significant tread left.
I'm thinking December or January I will be in the market for 4 new tires.
At that time I will see if dealership offer still stands.
Town Fair Tires claims they will beat any offer so I will certainly see if that claim stands.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Oh yeah, Yokohamas are supposed to be good. I'd go with those for sure.


474,773
So nice to have tire sensors that work.
No more appointments this week so earnings should be good this weekend.
The 16 wheelers are gone at the abandoned Sears.
Maybe security chased them out.
Over 4000 until my next oil change and no maintenance issues.
Next oil change will be at VIOC.
I consider this time of year to be the Holiday season from Halloween thru New Years.
To me it's the fastest two months of the year as time fly's by.
Well I took my walk and had my coffee and bagel so time to turn on the old app.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 474,773
> So nice to have tire sensors that work.
> No more appointments this week so earnings should be good this weekend.
> The 16 wheelers are gone at the abandoned Sears.
> Maybe security chased them out.
> Over 4000 until my next oil change and no maintenance issues.
> Next oil change will be at VIOC.
> I consider this time of year to be the Holiday season from Halloween thru New Years.
> To me it's the fastest two months of the year as time fly's by.
> Well I took my walk and had my coffee and bagel so time to turn on the old app.
> Be safe out there


475,111
7:42 at the abandoned Sears.
This is almost a perfect New England Fall day and weekend.
The leaves are changing and falling and this is probably one of the last weeks that leaves will still be on trees.
A lot of the seasonal snack shops and ice cream stands use Halloween 🎃 as there last day until spring.
I was thinking my tires will be wearing out in middle of winter. So I might switch them out after 50k so I will have brand new tread in December with the ice and snow.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 475,111
> 7:42 at the abandoned Sears.
> This is almost a perfect New England Fall day and weekend.
> The leaves are changing and falling and this is probably one of the last weeks that leaves will still be on trees.
> A lot of the seasonal snack shops and ice cream stands use Halloween 🎃 as there last day until spring.
> I was thinking my tires will be wearing out in middle of winter. So I might switch them out after 50k so I will have brand new tread in December with the ice and snow.
> Be safe out there


475,442
Aftermarket Shackle sensors working perfect no flashing etc.
No issues with Prius and 2500 away from my VIOC oil change.
Next dealership oil change I am planning on having a transmission flush.
I know this is very controversial as some people say this does more damage then good.
I've never subscribed to this theory and change mine every 60k.
I would love to hear from anyone on there views on changing transmission fluid.
I know with the coolant flush they also inspect hoses and clamps etc. for any leaks.
I'm assuming they do the same with transmissions.
Went for my walk and got my 2nd cup of coffee and glazed donut and ready to turn on my app.
Saturday is my most profitable day and with Halloween 🎃 in the mix I'm hoping for a good weekend.
Be safe out there


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 475,442
> Aftermarket Shackle sensors working perfect no flashing etc.
> No issues with Prius and 2500 away from my VIOC oil change.
> Next dealership oil change I am planning on having a transmission flush.
> I know this is very controversial as some people say this does more damage then good.
> I've never subscribed to this theory and change mine every 60k.
> I would love to hear from anyone on there views on changing transmission fluid.
> I know with the coolant flush they also inspect hoses and clamps etc. for any leaks.
> I'm assuming they do the same with transmissions.
> Went for my walk and got my 2nd cup of coffee and glazed donut and ready to turn on my app.
> Saturday is my most profitable day and with Halloween 🎃 in the mix I'm hoping for a good weekend.
> Be safe out there



the theory is that if you neglect to do it for like 100 - 150K miles, then dont do it ever... the thinking is that any buildup in the trans will get flushed out.... its thought that the buildup takes up for tolerances in the worn trans, or the buildup gets pushed into areas / orifices which causes issues,,, .... 


think of the saying "i cant stoop smoking... the tar is the only thing holding my lungs together" 

basically the gunk in the old fluid is whats thought to hold the trans together... but also, consider that people who decide to change their fluid at 150K PLUS MILES...ARE PROBABLY CHANGING IT BECAUSE THE TRANS IS ACTING FUNNY... THEN THEY CHANGE THE FLUID... AND THE TRANS GOES OUT... so it really could also be a coincidence that the trans was on its way out and went out once the fluid was changed... 

ahh caps lock.... 

if however, the trans is only holding together cause of some gunk in there... then the trans is toast anyway and uits just a matter of time.... 

i for one change my fluid every 60K miles... and then once its150K miles i change it every 30K miles..... I also install trans cooler on every automatic i own. and do a fluid fl;ush with the trans pump. 
So I do a 100 percent fluid exchange. I also do the differential oil... not sure if the prius has a separate diff chamber or if its same as the trans. It may seem often, but i do the labor myself so all it costs is a filter and fluid for me. 

Not doing a flush only gets rid of like 1/4th the amount of old fluid in there..... some say this is good... to keep some of the old....vie never had an issue yet 9knock on wood) 
by doing the full 






Side note, i converted my rear brakes from drum to disc these past couple days... so much better than drums!


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> the theory is that if you neglect to do it for like 100 - 150K miles, then dont do it ever... the thinking is that any buildup in the trans will get flushed out.... its thought that the buildup takes up for tolerances in the worn trans, or the buildup gets pushed into areas / orifices which causes issues,,, ....
> 
> 
> think of the saying "i cant stoop smoking... the tar is the only thing holding my lungs together"
> 
> basically the gunk in the old fluid is whats thought to hold the trans together... but also, consider that people who decide to change their fluid at 150K PLUS MILES...ARE PROBABLY CHANGING IT BECAUSE THE TRANS IS ACTING FUNNY... THEN THEY CHANGE THE FLUID... AND THE TRANS GOES OUT... so it really could also be a coincidence that the trans was on its way out and went out once the fluid was changed...
> 
> ahh caps lock....
> 
> if however, the trans is only holding together cause of some gunk in there... then the trans is toast anyway and uits just a matter of time....
> 
> i for one change my fluid every 60K miles... and then once its150K miles i change it every 30K miles..... I also install trans cooler on every automatic i own. and do a fluid fl;ush with the trans pump.
> So I do a 100 percent fluid exchange. I also do the differential oil... not sure if the prius has a separate diff chamber or if its same as the trans. It may seem often, but i do the labor myself so all it costs is a filter and fluid for me.
> 
> Not doing a flush only gets rid of like 1/4th the amount of old fluid in there..... some say this is good... to keep some of the old....vie never had an issue yet 9knock on wood)
> by doing the full
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note, i converted my rear brakes from drum to disc these past couple days... so much better than drums!


475,878
Thanks so much for that explanation and information.
I agree with you the higher the mileage the shorter the intervals between transmission service.
It seems to me that a hybrid transmission has extra functions then a straight IC ******.
It makes sense to keep up my 60k intervals or decrease them but not go over.
The enemy of any engine for the most part is heat and friction.
By changing the oil, coolant and transmission fluid at regular intervals that heat and friction can be kept to a minimum.
Again thanks for taking the time to reply in such a thorough and understandable manner.
Giants play Seahawks at 4:25 pm so I should get a good day of driving before kickoff.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 475,878
> Thanks so much for that explanation and information.
> I agree with you the higher the mileage the shorter the intervals between transmission service.
> It seems to me that a hybrid transmission has extra functions then a straight IC ****.
> It makes sense to keep up my 60k intervals or decrease them but not go over.
> The enemy of any engine for the most part is heat and friction.
> By changing the oil, coolant and transmission fluid at regular intervals that heat and friction can be kept to a minimum.
> Again thanks for taking the time to reply in such a thorough and understandable manner.
> Giants play Seahawks at 4:25 pm so I should get a good day of driving before kickoff.
> Be safe out there


476,628
1800k away from next VIOC oil change.
New sensors working great.
Giants have a bye and no appointments so this week should be stress free.
My radio is playing the Monster Mash on radio and my DD drive thru worker was a cute female pirate.
Let's all make an extra effort to look out for Trick or Treaters out there .


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 476,628
> 1800k away from next VIOC oil change.
> New sensors working great.
> Giants have a bye and no appointments so this week should be stress free.
> My radio is playing the Monster Mash on radio and my DD drive thru worker was a cute female pirate.
> Let's all make an extra effort to look out for Trick or Treaters out there .


Replayed some YouTube Prius transmission fluid changes.
You have to use a syphon type pump to pour new transmission fluid in.
Other then that it's pretty straight forward.
You can't flush the transmission just drain old fluid and replace with new.
It must be a breeze for a dealership technician with there lift and tools.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Replayed some YouTube Prius transmission fluid changes.
> You have to use a syphon type pump to pour new transmission fluid in.
> Other then that it's pretty straight forward.
> You can't flush the transmission just drain old fluid and replace with new.
> It must be a breeze for a dealership technician with there lift and tools.


yeah... no dipstick either too im guessing??? its a bear to check / fill fluid level these days...majority of the fluid is in the converter


normally for a flush, they hook the lines up to a machine. /... kind of like how they do dialysis and flush the system... i do that for mine but i route the return hose to a bucket while i pour fluid down the dipstick tube.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> yeah... no dipstick either too im guessing??? its a bear to check / fill fluid level these days...majority of the fluid is in the converter
> 
> 
> normally for a flush, they hook the lines up to a machine. /... kind of like how they do dialysis and flush the system... i do that for mine but i route the return hose to a bucket while i pour fluid down the dipstick tube.


Yes


Jimmy44 said:


> Replayed some YouTube Prius transmission fluid changes.
> You have to use a syphon type pump to pour new transmission fluid in.
> Other then that it's pretty straight forward.
> You can't flush the transmission just drain old fluid and replace with new.
> It must be a breeze for a dealership technician with there lift and tools.


476,526
At the end of my shift 😂 yesterday I was in a subdivision and saw this little girl dressed as a witch out tricker treating with her father. I rolled down my window and gave her a dollar bill. She put it in her pumpkin and said thank you. The look on her face was so precious. 
It's so nice to see kids being able to be kids again. I see them at the bus stops and in the playgrounds not wearing masks and just enjoying there childhood.
Be safe out there


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes
> 
> 476,526
> At the end of my shift 😂 yesterday I was in a subdivision and saw this little girl dressed as a witch out tricker treating with her father. I rolled down my window and gave her a dollar bill. She put it in her pumpkin and said thank you. The look on her face was so precious.
> It's so nice to see kids being able to be kids again. I see them at the bus stops and in the playgrounds not wearing masks and just enjoying there childhood.
> Be safe out there


its sad they are making cars hard / nearly impossible for the diyer to work on... 

I predict that soon it will be like tesla where parts are not available unless you are an authorized repair facility


----------



## CheepShot

It was normal for me to sell my town cars with around 600k with the original motor, caddy's a little more. Not to long ago there were 5 2014 Avalon Hybrids all with 1 million miles on them going for 5k each on Craigslist. I used to drive an ex-Playboy formal limo with 1.7 million miles on it. It had a 425 with a two speed automatic that shifted once at about 35, man that trans was smooth. If those seats could talk.


----------



## CheepShot

Jimmy44 said:


> My Prius has 457,085 as of today.
> I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles.
> I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership.
> If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 500 thousand.


How are the headlight assemblies? All my Toyota's and Chrysler Town & Country minivans fogged on the inside and were outrageously expensive to replace.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> its sad they are making cars hard / nearly impossible for the diyer to work on...
> 
> I predict that soon it will be like tesla where parts are not available unless you are an authorized repair facility


It's certainly trending in that direction.


----------



## Jimmy44

CheepShot said:


> How are the headlight assemblies? All my Toyota's and Chrysler Town & Country minivans fogged on the inside and were outrageously expensive to replace.


My Prius headlights assemblies are showroom condition.
My 2009 Camry is totally fogged up and undrivable at night without using my high beams.
Your correct the cost of the headlights assemblies would be more then the book value of the Camry. It has 280k and still runs great.
I have tried everything from toothpaste to WD 40 to Coca-cola and nothing works.
Some people have said that you can just replace the glass portion.
If that's the case that would cut the cost down considerably.
I'd love to hear from members on this topic.
So to answer your question 2017 Toyota Prius lights are mint condition.
2009 Toyota Camry lights fogged up terribly to a point I can't use it at night.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> My Prius headlights assemblies are showroom condition.
> My 2009 Camry is totally fogged up and undrivable at night without using my high beams.
> Your correct the cost of the headlights assemblies would be more then the book value of the Camry. It has 280k and still runs great.
> I have tried everything from toothpaste to WD 40 to Coca-cola and nothing works.
> Some people have said that you can just replace the glass portion.
> If that's the case that would cut the cost down considerably.
> I'd love to hear from members on this topic.
> So to answer your question 2017 Toyota Prius lights are mint condition.
> 2009 Toyota Camry lights fogged up terribly to a point I can't use it at night.



I have a suggestion...as long as you didn;t sand them or damage the plastic and only used topical solutions thus far....


Wash your headlights with dawn soap, rinse and dry them to get al lthose other things, especially the wd40 off.....


then use 3m plastic cleaner and a terry cloth 9amazon or napa may have it.. its a small black ottle).... dont use a lot... you need only a little... too much will cause the cloth to slide arund and slather the cleaner back and forth...... you need it to "bite" and clean the plastic... put a bit of elbow into it... almost like how you polish a sun damaged car that's rough and gritty...you want just enough for ity to work... 

just do it every time you wash the car.... the first time it may not come out ultra clear...i guarantee it wil lwork quite nice though unless they are so bad or you used some kind of other thing that damaged or etched the plastic.... but after it wears off after a while and you have some "bite" on the plastc again. it will come out better each time...

just use a pea sized dot every 4 inches... do one little spot to see how it comes out with a little elbow grease.


Ive done a bunch of Toyotas with very good succes with this. My mother's 01 corolla comes out brand new looking. id post a picture if i wasnt lazy lol 




What you could do too is remove the units, and wet sand them with fine sand paper til lthey are almost clear as you move up in grits...... then use automotive clear coat... im talking the actual body shop spray gun kine.. the can stuff yellows / sucks and will not leave a nice smooth finish no matter what the cans claim....... but then youd need a compressor, 2 part clear etc... a body shop might do it.... i have yet to try this method though as the 3m stuff works excellent and i have showroom headlights on a 22 year old car. for minimal effort ive only done the clear coat on other items thus far....


----------



## sumidaj

that or go aftermarket... the aftermarket units are so much cheaper... the beam patters of aftermarket arent as good as OEM though... but... if you cant even drive it at night, does it really matter?


the 3m plastic cleaner is about $11 for a small bottle but it lasts for a long time.



on a side note.. yes, you can replace the lens..... you need to remove the headlights from the car, heat them up in the oven, pry the lens apart, and install the new ;ens on the assembly with sealer.... 


nobody sells just the lens though.... you can get a whole aftermarket headlight for a hundred bucks or two....

this is if you have spare lights and for some reason want to transfer the lens...or open it up, and maybe do custom projectors or something..... its a lot of work.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> I have a suggestion...as long as you didn;t sand them or damage the plastic and only used topical solutions thus far....
> 
> 
> Wash your headlights and dry them.
> 
> 
> then use 3m plastic cleaner and a terry cloth.... dont use a lot... you need only a little... too much will cause the cloth to slide... you need it to "bite" and clean the plastic... put a bit of elbow into it... almost like how you plish a sun damaged car thats rough and gritty...
> 
> just do it every time you wash the car.... the first time it may not come out ultra clear... but after it wears off after a while and you have some "bite" on the plastc again. it will come out better each time...
> 
> just use a pea sized dot every 4 inches... do one little spot to see how it comes out with a little elbow grease.
> 
> 
> Ive done a bunch of Toyotas with very good succes with this. My mother's 01 corolla comes out brand new looking. id post a picture if i wasnt lazy lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you could do too is remove the units, and wet sand them with fine sand paper til lthey are almost clear.. then use automotive clear coat... im talking the actual body shop spray gun kine.. the can stuff yellows / sucks and will not leave a nice smooth finish... but then youd need a compressor, clear etc... a body shop might do it.... i have yet to try this method though as the 3m stuff works excellent and i have showroom headlights on a 22 year old car. for minimal effort


Thanks so much !!!
I will certainly give it a shot !


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks so much !!!
> I will certainly give it a shot !



youre welcome! i dont know how bad your headlights are, but for $11 bucks or so its worth a shot. 

So do it in stages... once a week at first if it doesn't come out to good i say. but ive done some pretty bad ones... 

Mazda and Nissan lights dont come out that well tough i noticed... 




once you get to a level of clarity you like then use some good polish over the cleaner.... this will keep it clearer longer.

You can probably go a month or two in-between cleanings before it starts to get cloudy again.


----------



## CheepShot

sumidaj said:


> youre welcome! i dont know how bad your headlights are, but for $11 bucks or so its worth a shot.
> 
> So do it in stages... once a week at first if it doesn't come out to good i say. but ive done some pretty bad ones...
> 
> Mazda and Nissan lights dont come out that well tough i noticed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once you get to a level of clarity you like then use some good polish over the cleaner.... this will keep it clearer longer.
> 
> You can probably go a month or two in-between cleanings before it starts to get cloudy again.


I've purchased an aftermarket set off of Amazon for $350 installed. They lasted a year.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> My Prius has 457,085 as of today.
> I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles.
> I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership.
> If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 500 thousand.


476,872
I got my first holiday coffee cup at Dunkin this morning 🌄 so holiday season is officially here. 
I already see Christmas Reese's trees in Walgreens and CVS.
They actually overlapped with the Reese's pumpkins.
This week is great time to get great deals on Halloween 🎃 candy as most stores reduce it 50 to 75%.
No appointments or family obligations this week so hoping to get full week of driving in.
This time of year we can all use money for the holidays.
I'm going for my morning walk then turn on my app.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> youre welcome! i dont know how bad your headlights are, but for $11 bucks or so its worth a shot.
> 
> So do it in stages... once a week at first if it doesn't come out to good i say. but ive done some pretty bad ones...
> 
> Mazda and Nissan lights dont come out that well tough i noticed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once you get to a level of clarity you like then use some good polish over the cleaner.... this will keep it clearer longer.
> 
> You can probably go a month or two in-between cleanings before it starts to get cloudy again.


Thanks again for that information !!!
My 2009 Camry is my grocery getter 2nd vehicle.
It would be nice to drive it at night without using my high beams.
Thanks again I'm waiting for you to start your YouTube podcast !!!


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks again for that information !!!
> My 2009 Camry is my grocery getter 2nd vehicle.
> It would be nice to drive it at night without using my high beams.
> Thanks again I'm waiting for you to start your YouTube podcast !!!


 hahaha no prob. if you do it, let us know how it works.. remember to use a terry cloth and not a micro fiber... you need the rouhness of the terry. 

Maybe one day! lol


----------



## sumidaj

CheepShot said:


> I've purchased an aftermarket set off of Amazon for $350 installed. They lasted a year.


try tyc brand. Ive used it and 8 years later still good. or try the cleaner. 


some stuff on amazon is pure garbage


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> hahaha no prob. if you do it, let us know how it works.. remember to use a terry cloth and not a micro fiber... you need the rouhness of the terry.
> 
> Maybe one day! lol


477,173
800 until next VIOC.
Actually when I am this close I go when it's convenient or I drive by and notice one or more of the 3 bays are open.
I have picked up several passengers at Walmart who must have gotten there food stamps at beginning of month.
These rides do not bother me at all and I'm happy to do them.
These are mostly single moms who are working hard to feed there families.
Went for my morning walk and have my second cup of coffee ☕ and it's dawn so on with my app.
Be safe out there.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 477,173
> 800 until next VIOC.
> Actually when I am this close I go when it's convenient or I drive by and notice one or more of the 3 bays are open.
> I have picked up several passengers at Walmart who must have gotten there food stamps at beginning of month.
> These rides do not bother me at all and I'm happy to do them.
> These are mostly single moms who are working hard to feed there families.
> Went for my morning walk and have my second cup of coffee ☕ and it's dawn so on with my app.
> Be safe out there.


477,543
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 477,543
> Be safe out there


477,807
7:16 am in abandoned Sears.
Atlas van lines 16 wheeler is back in parking lot .
Will Fall back with clocks tonight.
For a daytime driver that shaves an hour off of my day.
Gave my Prius a nice bath at the car wash this morning.
Hoping to take advantage of the Giants Bye in there schedule this weekend and make some holiday cash.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 477,173
> 800 until next VIOC.
> Actually when I am this close I go when it's convenient or I drive by and notice one or more of the 3 bays are open.
> I have picked up several passengers at Walmart who must have gotten there food stamps at beginning of month.
> These rides do not bother me at all and I'm happy to do them.
> These are mostly single moms who are working hard to feed there families.
> Went for my morning walk and have my second cup of coffee ☕ and it's dawn so on with my app.
> Be safe out there.


478,152
At Sears building at 8:11 am.
Giants are off this week so I can concentrate on making some holiday cash.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 477,173
> 800 until next VIOC.
> Actually when I am this close I go when it's convenient or I drive by and notice one or more of the 3 bays are open.
> I have picked up several passengers at Walmart who must have gotten there food stamps at beginning of month.
> These rides do not bother me at all and I'm happy to do them.
> These are mostly single moms who are working hard to feed there families.
> Went for my morning walk and have my second cup of coffee ☕ and it's dawn so on with my app.
> Be safe out there.


478,548
Snuck into VIOC yesterday for oil and filter change.
Next one will be at dealership combined with transmission fluid drain and replace.
Most leaves are gone from trees and it's going to be 75 degrees today.
No appointments so hoping to generate some holiday cash this week.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 478,548
> Snuck into VIOC yesterday for oil and filter change.
> Next one will be at dealership combined with transmission fluid drain and replace.
> Most leaves are gone from trees and it's going to be 75 degrees today.
> No appointments so hoping to generate some holiday cash this week.
> Be safe out there


Hope this is sign of things to come for the holidays as day time rides were brisk and two streaks between 7 and 9 am. 
478,700


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Wow, I think I have a lifetime of car mileage that's just a little bit over at about 540K; the most miles I've ever put on a single car is my current 2003 VW at 170K, and I have vowed that my next car will NOT have a steering wheel.


----------



## Jimmy44

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Wow, I think I have a lifetime of car mileage that's just a little bit over at about 540K; the most miles I've ever put on a single car is my current 2003 VW at 170K, and I have vowed that my next car will NOT have a steering wheel.


Well I hope you can follow my trek toward 500k.
Also chime in about your 2003 VW with 170k because that is pretty impressive as well.


----------



## JeanOcelot0

Jimmy44 said:


> Well I hope you can follow my trek toward 500k.
> Also chime in about your 2003 VW with 170k because that is pretty impressive as well.


I don't think it's all that impressive, as a VW engine is supposed to get 300K miles. For a while, the car was very trouble-free aside from standard wear items like brakes & axles, but it seems like for the last 20K miles, it's been one little thing after another. I barely drive a few K per year now, and I'm hoping that before 190K gets hit, the driverless car will have arrived. At 190K I will have a few $K of maintenance stuff that will need to be done that I am not looking forward to do.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Well I hope you can follow my trek toward 500k.
> Also chime in about your 2003 VW with 170k because that is pretty impressive as well.



For some reason i thought the trek was up to 700k haha


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> For some reason i thought the trek was up to 700k haha


There was a member who hijacked my post and made up the 700k for his car which was a Ford focus I believe.
I will continue to monitor this post as it seems there is considerable interest.
If I am lucky to make 500k I will continue to report on my Prius until it's inevitable demise.
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 478,548
> Snuck into VIOC yesterday for oil and filter change.
> Next one will be at dealership combined with transmission fluid drain and replace.
> Most leaves are gone from trees and it's going to be 75 degrees today.
> No appointments so hoping to generate some holiday cash this week.
> Be safe out there


478,797
Just finished my morning 🌄 walk and sipping on my DD coffee.
Temperature back to 46 more in line with a New England November.
With the changing of the clocks I as a day time driver lose an hour of daylight and or driving time.
I will leave my app on during rides to counter this.
If they sneak in a clunker ride over 90 minutes you know how I handle this.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> There was a member who hijacked my post and made up the 700k for his car which was a Ford focus I believe.
> I will continue to monitor this post as it seems there is considerable interest.
> If I am lucky to make 500k I will continue to report on my Prius until it's inevitable demise.
> Thanks for your interest.


479,113
Fall has returned as it's 33 degrees.
My new tire sensors went on for the first time sense I replaced them.
When I got on highway they went out.
I've been told this is normal for cold weather 🌡.
Be careful out there


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 479,113
> Fall has returned as it's 33 degrees.
> My new tire sensors went on for the first time sense I replaced them.
> When I got on highway they went out.
> I've been told this is normal for cold weather 🌡.
> Be careful out there



Cold, the air pressure drops. The air pressure will increase as the tires get hot. 


What I would do however is when its cold and after you drive check the air pressure... it could be some air is leaking out due to the dismounting of the tires... it may take a while for the tires to seat / seal properly.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Cold, the air pressure drops. The air pressure will increase as the tires get hot.
> 
> 
> What I would do however is when its cold and after you drive check the air pressure... it could be some air is leaking out due to the dismounting of the tires... it may take a while for the tires to seat / seal properly.


Thanks again for the much appreciated information !
I will get a tire pressure gauge !
I will add that the tire pressure light did not come back on during the day.
Also no flashing at all.
I think the Shackle sensors are doing there job


----------



## sumidaj

I dont live in a place wityh super cold weather so im not sure what the "rules" are... but for warmer area likemine the air pressure is checked in the mornings.. but mornings are like 70 plus degrees here lol


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> I dont live in a place wityh super cold weather so im not sure what the "rules" are... but for warmer area likemine the air pressure is checked in the mornings.. but mornings are like 70 plus degrees here lol


Yes I noticed that the cold overnight weather in the 30's and 40's seems to set off the sensors.
My highway ride to my starting point is 15 minutes and usually by the time I'm halfway there the dashboard light 🕯 goes off for the day.
Installing the sensors I'm sure introduced a variable that could be part of the culprit as you suggested.
I may not be a mechanic but I sure am learning about vehicle maintenance because of contributions from members like yourself.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Thanks again for the much appreciated information !
> I will get a tire pressure gauge !
> I will add that the tire pressure light did not come back on during the day.
> Also no flashing at all.
> I think the Shackle sensors are doing there job


479,378
5:37 am in Sears abandoned building.
Sipping my DD coffee and eating my toasted bagel with butter.
I took my morning 🌄 walk and dawn is slowly making it's way around me replacing the pitch dark of night.
Enjoying this week of no appointments and hoping to make some holiday cash this weekend.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 479,378
> 5:37 am in Sears abandoned building.
> Sipping my DD coffee and eating my toasted bagel with butter.
> I took my morning 🌄 walk and dawn is slowly making it's way around me replacing the pitch dark of night.
> Enjoying this week of no appointments and hoping to make some holiday cash this weekend.
> Be safe out there


479,649
5:50 in abandoned Sears.
Took my 🌅 walk.
Hoping for a busy weekend.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 479,378
> 5:37 am in Sears abandoned building.
> Sipping my DD coffee and eating my toasted bagel with butter.
> I took my morning 🌄 walk and dawn is slowly making it's way around me replacing the pitch dark of night.
> Enjoying this week of no appointments and hoping to make some holiday cash this weekend.
> Be safe out there


479,923
7:35 am in abandoned Sears building 🏫
Raining and overcast which should help with rides.
The Sears building has an overhead that has recessed lighting so I'm always able to get my walk in.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 479,378
> 5:37 am in Sears abandoned building.
> Sipping my DD coffee and eating my toasted bagel with butter.
> I took my morning 🌄 walk and dawn is slowly making it's way around me replacing the pitch dark of night.
> Enjoying this week of no appointments and hoping to make some holiday cash this weekend.
> Be safe out there


480,225
6:44 in abandoned Sears building 🏢
Business was brisk Saturday hoping Sunday will end the week strong.
Giants play Texans at 1 pm.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 479,923
> 7:35 am in abandoned Sears building 🏫
> Raining and overcast which should help with rides.
> The Sears building has an overhead that has recessed lighting so I'm always able to get my walk in.
> Be safe out there


480,481
5:47 am in abandoned Sears building sipping my Dunkin coffee.
I have a family birthday this Thursday at 5 pm.
Also a cable upgrade this Friday where my window is between 1 and 5 pm.
Going for my morning 🌄 walk before I turn on my app.
Be safe out there


----------



## sumidaj

Abput how long is your morning walk? Do you walk in-between drives as well? 


I just do delivery but i think the 8-12 hours of driving are kinda bad on my legs despite the "delivery walking"


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Abput how long is your morning walk? Do you walk in-between drives as well?
> 
> 
> I just do delivery but i think the 8-12 hours of driving are kinda bad on my legs despite the "delivery walking"


The overhang at the abandoned Sears is approximately 500 feet long.
So basically I walk 500 feet then turn and walk another 500 feet then turn and do this for 10 to 15 minutes.
I do this at noon and end of day as well as morning.
After I am warmed up I increase my speed trying to walk as fast as I can before slowing down or cool down.
You could easily incorporate this kind of interval training in your delivery's.
My primary physician told me to take time to walk during my day to avoid blood clots.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> The overhang at the abandoned Sears is approximately 500 feet long.
> So basically I walk 500 feet then turn and walk another 500 feet then turn and do this for 10 to 15 minutes.
> I do this at noon and end of day as well as morning.
> After I am warmed up I increase my speed trying to walk as fast as I can before slowing down or cool down.
> You could easily incorporate this kind of interval training in your delivery's.
> My primary physician told me to take time to walk during my day to avoid blood clots.



BLOOD CLOTS!! 

yeah thats the thing i was thinking can happen lol 


I probably should then... Normally I literally jump in and go and go.... but I think health wise I should just force myself to take a lunch break vs scarfing a banana on the run ithout astopping... 


Ugh... but I like the money lol


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> BLOOD CLOTS!!
> 
> yeah thats the thing i was thinking can happen lol
> 
> 
> I probably should then... Normally I literally jump in and go and go.... but I think health wise I should just force myself to take a lunch break vs scarfing a banana on the run ithout astopping...
> 
> 
> Ugh... but I like the money lol


Believe me it took a long time to feel comfortable walking when I could be making money.
But think of it this way.
If you stay healthy you will make more money 💰.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Believe me it took a long time to feel comfortable walking when I could be making money.
> But think of it this way.
> If you stay healthy you will make more money 💰.



so true! 

I upgraded a few things in my car... the cost wasnt geat but enough to make me go "..." and delay doing them....... but i bit the bullet.....it really helps in comfort etc.. .which in turn makes driving better / easier..... which in turn is better for the wallet lol


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> so true!
> 
> I upgraded a few things in my car... the cost wasnt geat but enough to make me go "..." and delay doing them....... but i bit the bullet.....it really helps in comfort etc.. .which in turn makes driving better / easier..... which in turn is better for the wallet lol


Yes your so correct about how spending money can create money.
It cost me 189 dollars to replace all four of my tire sensors and the feeling of comfort that gives me will lead to more driving miles and more money 💰.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> so true!
> 
> I upgraded a few things in my car... the cost wasnt geat but enough to make me go "..." and delay doing them....... but i bit the bullet.....it really helps in comfort etc.. .which in turn makes driving better / easier..... which in turn is better for the wallet lol


480,855
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:19.
It's 29 degrees and there was frost on my windshield that required me going out and starting the Prius to let the defroster do it's job.
Went for my morning 🌄 walk and ready to start my work day.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 480,855
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:19.
> It's 29 degrees and there was frost on my windshield that required me going out and starting the Prius to let the defroster do it's job.
> Went for my morning 🌄 walk and ready to start my work day.
> Be safe out there


481,175
6:24 am at abandoned Sears building 🏢
It's raining so that is always 👍 for business.
2200k before my next dealership oil change.
Will combine that with transmission fluid drain and replace.
Because winter is around the corner I'm going to replace tires a little earlier then I would in spring or summer.
I want maximum traction in Winter ❄.
Be safe out there


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 481,175
> 6:24 am at abandoned Sears building 🏢
> It's raining so that is always 👍 for business.
> 2200k before my next dealership oil change.
> Will combine that with transmission fluid drain and replace.
> Because winter is around the corner I'm going to replace tires a little earlier then I would in spring or summer.
> I want maximum traction in Winter ❄.
> Be safe out there



Im doing mine on Monday... Firestone has some kind of a black Friday deal so im hoping ill be able to take advantage of that!


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Im doing mine on Monday... Firestone has some kind of a black Friday deal so im hoping ill be able to take advantage of that!


That's great let me know what your drive out the door price is as there is a Firestone near me I could use.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> That's great let me know what your drive out the door price is as there is a Firestone near me I could use.



Will do. Mine might be a bit lower as I will be mounting them to my car myself... they will put the tires on the rims. balance etc.. .though


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Will do. Mine might be a bit lower as I will be mounting them to my car myself... they will put the tires on the rims. balance etc.. .though


I understand so don't worry about it.
Because I get the road Hazzard coverage I have to let them do everything.
Alignment and balancing and mounting all go into that coverage.
But thanks for offering


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> I understand so don't worry about it.
> Because I get the road Hazzard coverage I have to let them do everything.
> Alignment and balancing and mounting all go into that coverage.
> But thanks for offering



Ill give you the tire price though... so everything would be the same.. tire. mounting balancing etc.. .

Im going for the All Season Firestones. I had pretty good experiences with them so ill use them again


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Ill give you the tire price though... so everything would be the same.. tire. mounting balancing etc.. .
> 
> Im going for the All Season Firestones. I had pretty good experiences with them so ill use them again


That's great and let me know if they are 65k mile tires or more please.
I get 65k with my Roadmasters if I rotate them every 10k.
I don't blame you for sticking with tires that you had good luck with


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Ill give you the tire price though... so everything would be the same.. tire. mounting balancing etc.. .
> 
> Im going for the All Season Firestones. I had pretty good experiences with them so ill use them again


481,476
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 6:06 am 
Family birthday today at 5 pm so I will get a full day of driving in.
This is the first day I have worn long pants 👖 since spring.
Just finished my walk and the light 🚨 of dawn is replacing darkness.
2000k until next oil change
Be safe out there


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> That's great and let me know if they are 65k mile tires or more please.
> I get 65k with my Roadmasters if I rotate them every 10k.
> I don't blame you for sticking with tires that you had good luck with


 yup, thjey are 65K miles tires. Some peole said they dont get the life, but I got about 65K.... I rotate every 10K, check pressure etc.. 


I find them to be good.... think the road conditions make a difference, but our roads aerent exactly great though...


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> yup, thjey are 65K miles tires. Some peole said they dont get the life, but I got about 65K.... I rotate every 10K, check pressure etc..
> 
> 
> I find them to be good.... think the road conditions make a difference, but our roads aerent exactly great though...


Yes proper care gets maximum tread life for sure.
I have seen pot holes that are craters and could do serious damage.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> yup, thjey are 65K miles tires. Some peole said they dont get the life, but I got about 65K.... I rotate every 10K, check pressure etc..
> 
> 
> I find them to be good.... think the road conditions make a difference, but our roads aerent exactly great though...


481,728
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:08 am.
Today I have to be home 🏠 between 1 and 5 pm for my cable upgrade.
I'm hoping it does not rain 🌧 so I can mow my entire lawn for the final time this year as well as mulch remaining leaves.
1600k before my next oil change and thanksgiving is next Thursday the 24th.
I love driving on Thanksgiving , Christmas and New Years.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> yup, thjey are 65K miles tires. Some peole said they dont get the life, but I got about 65K.... I rotate every 10K, check pressure etc..
> 
> 
> I find them to be good.... think the road conditions make a difference, but our roads aerent exactly great though...


481,954
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 7:21
My fiber cable is installed as it took them 4 hours so I lost half a day in earnings.
I did get to mow my lawn one last time and mulch all the leaves in my yard.
I had to be there for the installation so I got a lot of cleaning done and binge watched episodes of Gunsmoke and Wagon Train.
Be safe out there


----------



## Agnostic

Jimmy44 said:


> My Prius has 457,085 as of today.
> I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles.
> I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership.
> If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 500 thousand.


My 1997 Grand Cherokee has


Jimmy44 said:


> My Prius has 457,085 as of today.
> I am due for my oil change in one thousand miles.
> I will use Valvoline IOC for this one rather than the dealership.
> If anyone else has a high mileage vehicle I'd love to hear from you and any tips you have to make 500 thousand.


My 1997 Grand Cherokee with the straight 6 has 27x,xxx miles. Still running strong


----------



## Jimmy44

Agnostic said:


> My 1997 Grand Cherokee has
> 
> My 1997 Grand Cherokee with the straight 6 has 27x,xxx miles. Still running strong


That's fantastic !!!
The straight 6 internal combustion engines are so great.
Continued good luck with it !!!
Keep chiming in on your way to 300k !


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> That's fantastic !!!
> The straight 6 internal combustion engines are so great.
> Continued good luck with it !!!
> Keep chiming in on your way to 300k !


482,259
At abandoned Sears building 🏢.
6:07 am as dawn creeps in and takes over the dark of night.
Giants play the Lions at 1pm.
Saturday was busy and hoping Sunday will be the same.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> That's fantastic !!!
> The straight 6 internal combustion engines are so great.
> Continued good luck with it !!!
> Keep chiming in on your way to 300k !


482,547
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:11 and just finished my morning walk.
This is going to be the busiest week of the year with Wednesday the busiest day of year for travel.
Everyone is traveling so take advantage and make some holiday cash this week.
I am going to work morning shift on Thanksgiving and all day on Black Friday.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> yup, thjey are 65K miles tires. Some peole said they dont get the life, but I got about 65K.... I rotate every 10K, check pressure etc..
> 
> 
> I find them to be good.... think the road conditions make a difference, but our roads aerent exactly great though...


482,951
At abandoned Sears building 🏫
Hope Tuesday is as busy as Monday.
500 miles away from next oil change.
I may use VIOC before Thanksgiving.
Be safe out there


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 482,951
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫
> Hope Tuesday is as busy as Monday.
> 500 miles away from next oil change.
> I may use VIOC before Thanksgiving.
> Be safe out there



Well, unfoprtunately like all "black friday deals" the All seasons were not part of the BF sale... or course lol 

But I now have brand new tires for about $650.


Thats not that good of a deal price wise but for me they work well... Im currently using a set of used tires on different wheels and they kinda suck... once i do my inner tie rods i will be installing the new tires and getting an alignment


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Well, unfoprtunately like all "black friday deals" the All seasons were not part of the BF sale... or course lol
> 
> But I now have brand new tires for about $650.
> 
> 
> Thats not that good of a deal price wise but for me they work well... Im currently using a set of used tires on different wheels and they kinda suck... once i do my inner tie rods i will be installing the new tires and getting an alignment


Yes I'd say it was a fair deal.
Hope you get 70k out of them


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 482,951
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫
> Hope Tuesday is as busy as Monday.
> 500 miles away from next oil change.
> I may use VIOC before Thanksgiving.
> Be safe out there


483,210
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 5:58 am.
Thanksgiving day eve the busiest travel day of the year.
The Superbowl for rideshare drivers.
Got my oil change at VIOC yesterday.
I will do my transmission fluid change in December.
Be extra safe out there today !!
Enjoy your Thanksgiving !!


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 483,210
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 5:58 am.
> Thanksgiving day eve the busiest travel day of the year.
> The Superbowl for rideshare drivers.
> Got my oil change at VIOC yesterday.
> I will do my transmission fluid change in December.
> Be extra safe out there today !!
> Enjoy your Thanksgiving !!


483,593
Thanksgiving Day at abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 7:38 am.
Yesterday was crazy busy I was in the weeds all day.
No traffic no lines at DD today.
I will work until noon then join family for Thanksgiving.
Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.
Be safe


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 483,210
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 5:58 am.
> Thanksgiving day eve the busiest travel day of the year.
> The Superbowl for rideshare drivers.
> Got my oil change at VIOC yesterday.
> I will do my transmission fluid change in December.
> Be extra safe out there today !!
> Enjoy your Thanksgiving !!


483,745
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 5:55.
Black Friday should be busy.
Thanksgiving driving was fun worked until noon then spent rest of day with family.
I'm still not ready for Christmas ⛄ music on my radio 📻.
Nice walk this morning as it's 50 degrees and dry.
Dawn is starting to creep in as the city 🌆 begins to wake up.
The same students and military and civilians I took to train stations and airports will now be looking for rides back to there dorms, barracks and homes.
Be safe out there !


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 483,210
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 5:58 am.
> Thanksgiving day eve the busiest travel day of the year.
> The Superbowl for rideshare drivers.
> Got my oil change at VIOC yesterday.
> I will do my transmission fluid change in December.
> Be extra safe out there today !!
> Enjoy your Thanksgiving !!


484,008
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:18 am.
Security vehicle 🚑 just drove by and they don't even bother to ✔ with me because they know me.
Black Friday was busy but not like the days when people pitched tents for a week at Walmart to get the one Xbox game on sale.
I had to spend two hours at Town Fair Tires having a nail pulled out of my tire and having them rotate this particular set for the last time.
College students and military will be returning so hoping business will be brisk and I can bank some holiday cash.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 483,210
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 5:58 am.
> Thanksgiving day eve the busiest travel day of the year.
> The Superbowl for rideshare drivers.
> Got my oil change at VIOC yesterday.
> I will do my transmission fluid change in December.
> Be extra safe out there today !!
> Enjoy your Thanksgiving !!


484,330
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:14 am.
Giants played on Thanksgiving so no distractions today.
Local colleges resume classes Monday so I expect a brisk day of rides.
It's dawn and time to turn on my app.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 483,210
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 5:58 am.
> Thanksgiving day eve the busiest travel day of the year.
> The Superbowl for rideshare drivers.
> Got my oil change at VIOC yesterday.
> I will do my transmission fluid change in December.
> Be extra safe out there today !!
> Enjoy your Thanksgiving !!


484,666
At abandoned Sears building at 6:17.
No appointments or obligations this week so hoping to bank a little holiday cash.
I do want to get into dealership for transmission drain and fill in December.
My tires have about 10k left on them and I've done last rotation with this set.
Dawn replaced darkness so it's time to turn on my app.
Be safe out there


----------



## sumidaj

This balck Friday was shocking from the days I was in retail not that long ago,..... It was like any other normal business day at almost all the stores I visited... I only visited cause I went to walmart to pee...... then got curious at how the other stores were. 

No madness, no lines, no carts filled with crap.... just normal everyday shopping....


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> This balck Friday was shocking from the days I was in retail not that long ago,..... It was like any other normal business day at almost all the stores I visited... I only visited cause I went to walmart to pee...... then got curious at how the other stores were.
> 
> No madness, no lines, no carts filled with crap.... just normal everyday shopping....


Totally agree 👍


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> This balck Friday was shocking from the days I was in retail not that long ago,..... It was like any other normal business day at almost all the stores I visited... I only visited cause I went to walmart to pee...... then got curious at how the other stores were.
> 
> No madness, no lines, no carts filled with crap.... just normal everyday shopping....


485,070
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 5:47.
Had a good Monday because of the brisk activity and two airport rides of one hour each.
I'm hoping it continues today and this week.
We can all use having our savings padded a bit in this holiday season.
The magical time of darkness turning to dawn is approaching quickly.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 485,070
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 5:47.
> Had a good Monday because of the brisk activity and two airport rides of one hour each.
> I'm hoping it continues today and this week.
> We can all use having our savings padded a bit in this holiday season.
> The magical time of darkness turning to dawn is approaching quickly.
> Be safe out there


485,444
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 5:55
I'm starting to play Christmas ⛄ music now that Thanksgiving is over.
Business is brisk and I have no appointments scheduled this week.
I have been doing just about 50/50 Lyft and Uber.
I am starting to see homes with Christmas decorations in there yards which I always enjoy.
Going for my morning walk then turn on the app. and enjoy driving during this holiday season.
Be safe out there


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 485,444
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 5:55
> I'm starting to play Christmas ⛄ music now that Thanksgiving is over.
> Business is brisk and I have no appointments scheduled this week.
> I have been doing just about 50/50 Lyft and Uber.
> I am starting to see homes with Christmas decorations in there yards which I always enjoy.
> Going for my morning walk then turn on the app. and enjoy driving during this holiday season.
> Be safe out there



Hows your steering wheel holding up?


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Hows your steering wheel holding up?


Electrical tape since 200k.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> Electrical tape since 200k.



ahh lol I was thinking theyd be better by now.




i have the 90s era toyota wheel that disintegrates... i put a cover on it to help but still the "spokes" are starting to go... 

I picked up a leather wheel from the junkyard and im planning to throw that on eventually


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> ahh lol I was thinking theyd be better by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the 90s era toyota wheel that disintegrates... i put a cover on it to help but still the "spokes" are starting to go...
> 
> I picked up a leather wheel from the junkyard and im planning to throw that on eventually


I always carry a roll of electric 💡 tape in my glove box next to that Toyota lug nut socket.
The bottom part of steering wheel is perfect.
My hands would be black at end of my shift as well.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> ahh lol I was thinking theyd be better by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the 90s era toyota wheel that disintegrates... i put a cover on it to help but still the "spokes" are starting to go...
> 
> I picked up a leather wheel from the junkyard and im planning to throw that on eventually


485,675
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 6:44
There is a pick up truck 🚛 in my spot what's with that ? Lol 
Business has been brisk all week and I'm looking forward to a busy holiday season.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> ahh lol I was thinking theyd be better by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the 90s era toyota wheel that disintegrates... i put a cover on it to help but still the "spokes" are starting to go...
> 
> I picked up a leather wheel from the junkyard and im planning to throw that on eventually


Did 🚫 accept a 2 hour and 40 minute ride for 79.86.
Round trip that is 5 hours and 20 minutes.
No thanks I will stay in hour radius of my driving area.


----------



## sumidaj

Have you noticed an increase or decease i fare / money per trip since last year in your area? 


I noticesd one in my area... a considerable one


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Have you noticed an increase or decease i fare / money per trip since last year in your area?
> 
> 
> I noticesd one in my area... a considerable one


I have noticed a discernable decrease in money 💰 earned per trip since this time last year.
When combined with inflation it's really a killer.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> I have noticed a discernable decrease in money 💰 earned per trip since this time last year.
> When combined with inflation it's really a killer.



Same, I think i mentioned i just do the delivery... it was pretty good but in April one day it just took a steep nose dive.. and with rising gas etc... 

It recently picked up a LITTLE.. but not as high as it was last year for sure...


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Same, I think i mentioned i just do the delivery... it was pretty good but in April one day it just took a steep nose dive.. and with rising gas etc...
> 
> It recently picked up a LITTLE.. but not as high as it was last year for sure...


I don't know if all the vaccines and booster shots have hurt the food delivery aspect of gig work.
If it has you will have to make adjustments like we all do.
Gig work in 2022 is nothing but fluid.
Things are changing daily if not hourly.
Like any business you have to zig when your competition zags.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> I don't know if all the vaccines and booster shots have hurt the food delivery aspect of gig work.
> If it has you will have to make adjustments like we all do.
> Gig work in 2022 is nothing but fluid.
> Things are changing daily if not hourly.
> Like any business you have to zig when your competition zags.



Yeah, its a side gig for me.. but like, if its slow, i go hom, or do my marketing etc.. then ty again. I normally dedicate the weekend to doing it so the bonus is i can stop whenever and do something else then go back to it... i just wish it paid like it did before...


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Yeah, its a side gig for me.. but like, if its slow, i go hom, or do my marketing etc.. then ty again. I normally dedicate the weekend to doing it so the bonus is i can stop whenever and do something else then go back to it... i just wish it paid like it did before...


Nothing wrong with how you use gig work part time.
I think it's a great way to use it.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Yeah, its a side gig for me.. but like, if its slow, i go hom, or do my marketing etc.. then ty again. I normally dedicate the weekend to doing it so the bonus is i can stop whenever and do something else then go back to it... i just wish it paid like it did before...


485,961
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 7:13 am.
Getting harder to do my morning walk because of the cold weather.
Saw two vehicles broke down on side of highway driving into my starting point.
Now in New England when it's 30 and your dressed for 70 that's a problem.
So get yourself a pair of warm gloves and a ski hat for such situations. I keep mine in my hatchback space in my shopping bag that I use for grocery shopping 🛒 on my way 🏠.
Dealing with the New England Winter is part of my job just like the Heat and humidity of a New England summer.
This is the start of Lyfts requirement to accumulate points. Mine went up to 550 from 440 last month.
I'm curious if that is just my point requirement or is it the same for a driver in Alaska ?
Would love to hear from Lyft drivers on that issue.
Well I've put off my freezing morning walk long enough.
Be safe out there.
PS. The guy in the pick up truck 🚛 is gone and I have my starting point back.
Also a landscaper was out hear and got rid of all the leaves where I walk.


----------



## sumidaj

Heres an interesting thing.... have you been calculating your gas mielage since new? it will be interesting to see how the gasmileage has from the beginning gone up, then as the car aged, gone down a bit. or stayed the saem... then how itchanges, especially in a hybrid during the cold weather.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Heres an interesting thing.... have you been calculating your gas mielage since new? it will be interesting to see how the gasmileage has from the beginning gone up, then as the car aged, gone down a bit. or stayed the saem... then how itchanges, especially in a hybrid during the cold weather.


Thanks to the smart engineers at Toyota who anticipated your ❓ here are the results.
49.5 MPG based on the day I drove it out the dealership showroom or 486,079 miles.
49.8 based on last 5k miles or Trip A I set up from odometer options.
Today's 130 miles in 30 to 45 degree weather 48.9 MPG also from odometer options.
I monitor MPG everyday along with power and idling.


----------



## sumidaj

that is indeed amazing bioth in the gas mileage AND the fact that its basically the same the day it left the showroom


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> that is indeed amazing bioth in the gas mileage AND the fact that its basically the same the day it left the showroom


I knew you would appreciate that information !!!


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> I knew you would appreciate that information !!!



It makes me sad my 5s-fe only gets a 23-27 combined mpg lol


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> It makes me sad my 5s-fe only gets a 23-27 combined mpg lol


For deliveries that is not bad.
It's what my 2009 Camry got in 2016 my first year driving. 
I still have it and it runs great.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> For deliveries that is not bad.
> It's what my 2009 Camry got in 2016 my first year driving.
> I still have it and it runs great.



Yeah, its not bad for mostly stop / go... I dont leave it idling due to theft... I dont understand how people can do that... leave their car runing and walking into taco bell.... 


I want unrealistic goals though lol Id like to see 40 mpg out of a 22 year old 4 speed auto car!


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Yeah, its not bad for mostly stop / go... I dont leave it idling due to theft... I dont understand how people can do that... leave their car runing and walking into taco bell....
> 
> 
> I want unrealistic goals though lol Id like to see 40 mpg out of a 22 year old 4 speed auto car!


That would be nice 👍 to get 40 MPG from your IC engine.
My rule with my Prius is never leave it running if I can't see it and always take the Fab type key with me.
That may give me a certain level of protection that might deter a thief when the no key detected goes up on dash screen.
I also have to worry about my catalytic converter being stolen.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Yeah, its not bad for mostly stop / go... I dont leave it idling due to theft... I dont understand how people can do that... leave their car runing and walking into taco bell....
> 
> 
> I want unrealistic goals though lol Id like to see 40 mpg out of a 22 year old 4 speed auto car!


486,269
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:43 am.
Saturday is my busiest day of the week.
The Holiday factor should keep me busy and profitable.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 486,269
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:43 am.
> Saturday is my busiest day of the week.
> The Holiday factor should keep me busy and profitable.
> Be safe out there


486,595
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:10.
Good day Saturday and hoping to follow it up with a profitable Sunday.
Giants play Washington at 1pm.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 486,269
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:43 am.
> Saturday is my busiest day of the week.
> The Holiday factor should keep me busy and profitable.
> Be safe out there


486,923
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 7:15
No appointments this week and hoping to bank some holiday cash.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 486,269
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:43 am.
> Saturday is my busiest day of the week.
> The Holiday factor should keep me busy and profitable.
> Be safe out there


487,320
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:38 am.
Have seen a very positive up tick in both volume and profit since Thanksgiving.
There is one of those portable buckets near my parking spot at Sears this morning 🌅🌅.
No appointments this week so taking advantage and banking some holiday cash.
I have been averaging two long rides ( one hour each ) a day and that helps.
Also been getting more Uber then Lyft pings lately.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 487,320
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:38 am.
> Have seen a very positive up tick in both volume and profit since Thanksgiving.
> There is one of those portable buckets near my parking spot at Sears this morning 🌅🌅.
> No appointments this week so taking advantage and banking some holiday cash.
> I have been averaging two long rides ( one hour each ) a day and that helps.
> Also been getting more Uber then Lyft pings lately.
> Be safe out there


487,682
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 5:35 am.
Pitch dark and rainy that combination is my cryptinite as a driver.
I started selling on ebay this week in hopes of making some extra holiday cash.
My goal is to make 100 dollars a week or 400 a month.
I'm happy with the volume of rides as well as the quality and length.
Surprisingly Uber has been beating Lyft to the punch when I turn both on at same time.
I like that you have to accept the add on ride with Uber where Lyft just adds it on.
I know you can see the add on ride with Lyft and can hit that ghost busters circle if you desire but still like Uber better.
Uber also pays more albeit just slightly but it's noticable.
Lyft has a longer pick up time in general but at least now shows you payout for the ride.
Does anyone know if that feature is solely for platinum drivers ?
I am going with Christmas ⛄ music 🎶 in my Prius as I feel it's time.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 487,320
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:38 am.
> Have seen a very positive up tick in both volume and profit since Thanksgiving.
> There is one of those portable buckets near my parking spot at Sears this morning 🌅🌅.
> No appointments this week so taking advantage and banking some holiday cash.
> I have been averaging two long rides ( one hour each ) a day and that helps.
> Also been getting more Uber then Lyft pings lately.
> Be safe out there


487,936
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 5:51 am.
50 degrees and no rain 🌧 today.
Uber is beating Lyft to the punch lately in my area about 3 to 1.
Christmas Eve is on Saturday and there is going to be a full slate of NFL games including the Giants at 1 pm.
So my plan is to drive Christmas 🎄 eve day and listen to Giants just like it was Sunday.
I will get to Mass Christmas Eve which will also meet my Sunday obligation.
Sunday morning I will get up early and drive for couple hours Christmas morning.
10 am will join family for Christmas ⛄ breakfast and exchange gifts etc.
I might drive a little in the afternoon then get home and watch football 🏈.
Will figure New Years later.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 487,320
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:38 am.
> Have seen a very positive up tick in both volume and profit since Thanksgiving.
> There is one of those portable buckets near my parking spot at Sears this morning 🌅🌅.
> No appointments this week so taking advantage and banking some holiday cash.
> I have been averaging two long rides ( one hour each ) a day and that helps.
> Also been getting more Uber then Lyft pings lately.
> Be safe out there


488,143
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 5:51.
Got a set of Hancook New Englander tires yesterday at Town Fair Tires.
They are 60k mile tires if I rotate them every 10k.
If anyone runs on Hancook tires I'd love to hear your feelings.
850 out the door which includes all bells and whistles.
I get 6 months interest free payments with Town Fair and there road Hazzard policy is the best.
This weekend should be busy as we get extra rides from Holiday season.
Giants play Eagles at 1 pm. Sunday.
Uber Continues to make a comeback in my area at a 3 to 1 ratio.
Be safe out there.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 487,320
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:38 am.
> Have seen a very positive up tick in both volume and profit since Thanksgiving.
> There is one of those portable buckets near my parking spot at Sears this morning 🌅🌅.
> No appointments this week so taking advantage and banking some holiday cash.
> I have been averaging two long rides ( one hour each ) a day and that helps.
> Also been getting more Uber then Lyft pings lately.
> Be safe out there


488,403
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:12 am.
Sipping my DD coffee and eating my glazed donut 🍩 from my favorite mom and pop donut shop. 
Hoping to keep my petal to the medal and bank some holiday cash this weekend.
For those of you curious I just got my state farm semi annual bill that includes my rideshare supplement. 1,198.47 for six months.
I can pay half of that or 599.23 for 3 months which I will do.
This reflects a huge jump from 2021 because of inflation.
My homeowners insurance has also gone up because of inflation.
Also my tires and gas ⛽ and heating oil and food etc.
But let's continue to treat this president as some saviour.
PS he traded a basketball player who broke the law for an arms dealer who was planning to kill Americans while an American Marine Hero remains in prison.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 486,269
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:43 am.
> Saturday is my busiest day of the week.
> The Holiday factor should keep me busy and profitable.
> Be safe out there


488,731
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:32
Giants play Eagles at 1 pm.
First few days with my Hancook New Englander Tires have produced a smooth ride and cornering.
Time for my morning walk then turn app on.
33 degrees out !
Be safe out there


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Jimmy44 said:


> 488,731
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:32
> Giants play Eagles at 1 pm.
> First few days with my Hancook New Englander Tires have produced a smooth ride and cornering.
> Time for my morning walk then turn app on.
> 33 degrees out !
> Be safe out there


Hey what are you going to do at 500k?


----------



## Jimmy44

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Hey what are you going to do at 500k?


Get a big 🍕 pizza and share it with the workers at VIOC who have been servicing it since day one.
I'd like to get a photo of everyone there with the hood up and holding up a 500k sign.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Get a big 🍕 pizza and share it with the workers at VIOC who have been servicing it since day one.
> I'd like to get a photo of everyone there with the hood up and holding up a 500k sign.


488,994
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:14.
It snowed 1 to 2 inches last night.
Feel good with my New Hancook Tires that performed well on the wet and snowy roads.
Made 80 bucks with eBay my first week.
Sunday was my best day of the week.
I expect this week to keep the good earnings up.
My overhang at Sears is free of snow but at 28 degrees it's cold.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Get a big 🍕 pizza and share it with the workers at VIOC who have been servicing it since day one.
> I'd like to get a photo of everyone there with the hood up and holding up a 500k sign.


489,311
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:34 am.
Business is brisk aided by college students heading home 🏠 for winter break.
Hancook New Englander Tires did great in wet snowy conditions.
27 degrees and dry today.
Be safe out there


----------



## sumidaj

So here's a question that may have been asked... or I may have asked myself and even forgotten about... 


how far do you plan to take it? till it breaks / has catostrophic failure or will you try to get some residual money / value out of it? 

And what would your next vehicle be? Another Prius? or a Tesla perhaps? You seem to be a good candidate for electric., but your thoughts on those are??.... personally, id never go Tesla though


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> So here's a question that may have been asked... or I may have asked myself and even forgotten about...
> 
> 
> how far do you plan to take it? till it breaks / has catostrophic failure or will you try to get some residual money / value out of it?
> 
> And what would your next vehicle be? Another Prius? or a Tesla perhaps? You seem to be a good candidate for electric., but your thoughts on those are??.... personally, id never go Tesla though


The way I figure is the Prius has no value as a trade in or out right sell.
Because I need safe and reliable and comfortable transportation for my passengers I will stop using it when I lose any of those three variables.
I am not ready to go electric because they don't have a long enough track record concerning battery longevity and cost of replacement.
I think I will stay with Toyota and stay with a hybrid.
Prius, Camry or RAV4 would all be possibilities.
I like the idea of getting a new vehicle while the Prius is still running well and eventually retire it and use it as a grocery getter.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 489,311
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:34 am.
> Business is brisk aided by college students heading home 🏠 for winter break.
> Hancook New Englander Tires did great in wet snowy conditions.
> 27 degrees and dry today.
> Be safe out there


489,640
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:53 am.
29 degrees and dry.
Yesterday I was saved by some late shift alga rideshare God's giving me those unicorn 🦄 rides.
My eBay totals are over 200 dollars for less then two weeks listing.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 489,640
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:53 am.
> 29 degrees and dry.
> Yesterday I was saved by some late shift alga rideshare God's giving me those unicorn 🦄 rides.
> My eBay totals are over 200 dollars for less then two weeks listing.
> Be safe out there


490,013
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 5:50
Have two local colleges that are in finals week and students are going to airports to spend holidays with family.
34 degrees and dry with threat of a Northeastern storm coming.
Had a 90 minute ride offer that did not have a physical destination. Lucky the passenger messaged me saying he was going to Logan Airport which is way more then 90 minutes. So let's say two hours you have to automatically double that for the ride home.
So that's 4 hours for 100 dollars I could not cancel ✖ fast enough.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 490,013
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 5:50
> Have two local colleges that are in finals week and students are going to airports to spend holidays with family.
> 34 degrees and dry with threat of a Northeastern storm coming.
> Had a 90 minute ride offer that did not have a physical destination. Lucky the passenger messaged me saying he was going to Logan Airport which is way more then 90 minutes. So let's say two hours you have to automatically double that for the ride home.
> So that's 4 hours for 100 dollars I could not cancel ✖ fast enough.
> Be safe out there


490,325
In abandoned Sears building 🏫 5 : 35 am.
Big holiday season weekend coming up.
Will stop 🛑 listing on eBay during this last week before Christmas 🎄.
We got rain instead of snow 🌨.
Weather might be bad Christmas ⛄ weekend.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 489,640
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:53 am.
> 29 degrees and dry.
> Yesterday I was saved by some late shift alga rideshare God's giving me those unicorn 🦄 rides.
> My eBay totals are over 200 dollars for less then two weeks listing.
> Be safe out there


490,675
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:26.
Students and military heading home for Christmas ⛄ sure has helped.
It rained all day yesterday as we escaped a huge snow storm.
This time next week will be Christmas Eve and I've notified family I will be driving that day and early evening.
Advanced forecasts say there is a good chance of Snow ❄ storm entire Christmas 🎄 weekend.
Giants are playing Sunday night against Washington which gives me a full weekend of driving.
37 degrees so going for my morning 🌅 walk.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 490,675
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:26.
> Students and military heading home for Christmas ⛄ sure has helped.
> It rained all day yesterday as we escaped a huge snow storm.
> This time next week will be Christmas Eve and I've notified family I will be driving that day and early evening.
> Advanced forecasts say there is a good chance of Snow ❄ storm entire Christmas 🎄 weekend.
> Giants are playing Sunday night against Washington which gives me a full weekend of driving.
> 37 degrees so going for my morning 🌅 walk.
> Be safe out there


490,998
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 7:34.
I have been tracking this Christmas ⛄ storm that has the potential to be pretty dangerous.
Whatever you need to get get it today or tomorrow because it probably is going to start mid week probably Wednesday.
I'm hearing Arctic air and freezing temperatures combined with rain and snow and ice.
Be careful out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 490,675
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:26.
> Students and military heading home for Christmas ⛄ sure has helped.
> It rained all day yesterday as we escaped a huge snow storm.
> This time next week will be Christmas Eve and I've notified family I will be driving that day and early evening.
> Advanced forecasts say there is a good chance of Snow ❄ storm entire Christmas 🎄 weekend.
> Giants are playing Sunday night against Washington which gives me a full weekend of driving.
> 37 degrees so going for my morning 🌅 walk.
> Be safe out there


491,332
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:59 am.
30 degrees and dry.
Ok this is the start of the Christmas ⛄ week 
I am moderating this storm situation with my weather app.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 490,675
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:26.
> Students and military heading home for Christmas ⛄ sure has helped.
> It rained all day yesterday as we escaped a huge snow storm.
> This time next week will be Christmas Eve and I've notified family I will be driving that day and early evening.
> Advanced forecasts say there is a good chance of Snow ❄ storm entire Christmas 🎄 weekend.
> Giants are playing Sunday night against Washington which gives me a full weekend of driving.
> 37 degrees so going for my morning 🌅 walk.
> Be safe out there


491,536
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:46 am.
33 degrees and dry.
Holiday business is brisk aided by young students heading home.
Still have my eye on the winter storm coming this Christmas ⛄ .
Be safe out there


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Jimmy44 said:


> 488,994
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:14.
> It snowed 1 to 2 inches last night.
> Feel good with my New Hancook Tires that performed well on the wet and snowy roads.
> Made 80 bucks with eBay my first week.
> Sunday was my best day of the week.
> I expect this week to keep the good earnings up.
> My overhang at Sears is free of snow but at 28 degrees it's cold.
> Be safe out there


Ebay is going to report that as income 
and they are gonna tax it like income...


----------



## Jimmy44

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ebay is going to report that as income
> and they are gonna tax it like income...





25rides7daysaweek said:


> Ebay is going to report that as income
> and they are gonna tax it like income...


491,813
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 5:52
Business is brisk in the absolute heart of the holiday season.
27 degrees which will help as well.
Tips have spiked upwards in holiday season especially old school cash tips.
I expect cold weather to be a big part of this Christmas 🎄 weekend.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 491,813
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 5:52
> Business is brisk in the absolute heart of the holiday season.
> 27 degrees which will help as well.
> Tips have spiked upwards in holiday season especially old school cash tips.
> I expect cold weather to be a big part of this Christmas 🎄 weekend.
> Be safe out there


492,089
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:12 am.
The next five days I will be focusing on this severe storm in my area and throughout the entire nation.
It's 28 degrees and dry this morning.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 492,089
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:12 am.
> The next five days I will be focusing on this severe storm in my area and throughout the entire nation.
> It's 28 degrees and dry this morning.
> Be safe out there


492,448
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:36
55 degrees and rain and very windy as the storm has begun.
My only concern from this point on is safety.
The temperature is supposed to drop 30 degrees by this afternoon accompanied by snow.
I will only accept local rides today with nothing over 30 minutes.
I will post more during the day as the storm continues.
Be safe out there


----------



## sumidaj

Be safe!!!!


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Be safe!!!!


Will do !
Just completed my day shift and it's 4:47 and I am heading home.
This morning the temperature got as high as 60 and it's 40 now and windy.
There have been power outages all over the state including the town next to me.
The next 24 hours are crucial as temperatures are going to drop to freezing.
I will wake up tomorrow and evaluate the situation and post here.
Be extra safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Will do !
> Just completed my day shift and it's 4:47 and I am heading home.
> This morning the temperature got as high as 60 and it's 40 now and windy.
> There have been power outages all over the state including the town next to me.
> The next 24 hours are crucial as temperatures are going to drop to freezing.
> I will wake up tomorrow and evaluate the situation and post here.
> Be extra safe out there


492,750
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 5:59
10 degrees and windy but roads are dry as a bone.
The high winds had a vacuum effect on the roads and branches etc.
So today my local ride only policy is in effect.
No loss of power yet.
There are eversource energy trucks everywhere along with out of state companies.
These people are working 24 hours a day around the clock responding to outages and fallen trees and power lines.
The area in the Sears building with the overhang and recessed lighting is bone dry.
Giants are playing in Minnesota which is a domed stadium I believe so that game should go off without a hitch at 1 pm.
I feel great with my brand new Hancook New Englander Tires.
I might even get to VIOC for oil change and wish the crew a Merry Christmas ⛄
Be extra careful out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 492,750
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 5:59
> 10 degrees and windy but roads are dry as a bone.
> The high winds had a vacuum effect on the roads and branches etc.
> So today my local ride only policy is in effect.
> No loss of power yet.
> There are eversource energy trucks everywhere along with out of state companies.
> These people are working 24 hours a day around the clock responding to outages and fallen trees and power lines.
> The area in the Sears building with the overhang and recessed lighting is bone dry.
> Giants are playing in Minnesota which is a domed stadium I believe so that game should go off without a hitch at 1 pm.
> I feel great with my brand new Hancook New Englander Tires.
> I might even get to VIOC for oil change and wish the crew a Merry Christmas ⛄
> Be extra careful out there


492,967
21 degrees on Christmas 🎄 morning.
Family time last night and most of today.
It's dry and windy and have gotten through this storm safe and sound.
Monday will start New Years week and end the fastest two months of the year from Halloween to New Years.
Merry Christmas to all and be safe out there.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 492,967
> 21 degrees on Christmas 🎄 morning.
> Family time last night and most of today.
> It's dry and windy and have gotten through this storm safe and sound.
> Monday will start New Years week and end the fastest two months of the year from Halloween to New Years.
> Merry Christmas to all and be safe out there.


493,024
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 5:43.
19 degrees and probably one more day of freezing temperatures.
There are power company trucks in the next parking lot over where they have set up there storm center.
210k accounts lost power and are now up and running.
Unfortunately there are accounts that are still down and most of them require specific special contractors etc.
The roads are dry as are the sidewalks and stairs etc.
Long story short things could have been way worse.
The high winds and lack of rain 🌧 and or snow were positive factors.
I give eversource and united illuminating kudos for handling this storm as well as Governor Lamont.
I took the entire day off to spend time with family and simply rest.
I was what they call in hockey 🏒 a healthy scratch from rideshare.
This is the week of New Years Eve the Super Bowl for rideshare.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 493,024
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 5:43.
> 19 degrees and probably one more day of freezing temperatures.
> There are power company trucks in the next parking lot over where they have set up there storm center.
> 210k accounts lost power and are now up and running.
> Unfortunately there are accounts that are still down and most of them require specific special contractors etc.
> The roads are dry as are the sidewalks and stairs etc.
> Long story short things could have been way worse.
> The high winds and lack of rain 🌧 and or snow were positive factors.
> I give eversource and united illuminating kudos for handling this storm as well as Governor Lamont.
> I took the entire day off to spend time with family and simply rest.
> I was what they call in hockey 🏒 a healthy scratch from rideshare.
> This is the week of New Years Eve the Super Bowl for rideshare.
> Be safe out there


Update on storm !
Monday morning 🌅 I am getting reports of between 900 and 2000 accounts still out.
At the peak of storm projections we're 380k potentially.
Trucks are out all over addressing those last accounts that are effected.
The wind has died down and no ice on roads or limbs etc 
They can all work in safety to get that outage amount back to zero.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Update on storm !
> Monday morning 🌅 I am getting reports of between 900 and 2000 accounts still out.
> At the peak of storm projections we're 380k potentially.
> Trucks are out all over addressing those last accounts that are effected.
> The wind has died down and no ice on roads or limbs etc
> They can all work in safety to get that outage amount back to zero.


493,321
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 7:23
Under 65 outages left that probably need special contractors beyond power company.
30 degrees and dry with no wind.
Morning 🌅 walk felt 👍.
First day of soft rock instead of Christmas 🎄 carols and that felt good 👍 as well.
I love routine and I'm enjoying things being back to normal in all areas.
I did an oil change Christmas Eve at VIOC and wished the crew a Merry Christmas 🎄
Be safe out there !


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 493,321
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 7:23
> Under 65 outages left that probably need special contractors beyond power company.
> 30 degrees and dry with no wind.
> Morning 🌅 walk felt 👍.
> First day of soft rock instead of Christmas 🎄 carols and that felt good 👍 as well.
> I love routine and I'm enjoying things being back to normal in all areas.
> I did an oil change Christmas Eve at VIOC and wished the crew a Merry Christmas 🎄
> Be safe out there !


493,554
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 6:59 am.
30 degrees no wind and dry.
Set up transmission service and tire rotation at dealership for Thursday 10:20 am.
No power company trucks in 🅿 lot so all residuals from Christmas 🎄 storm are over.
Morning walk was comfortable.
Looking forward to driving new years Eve day and new years day day !!!
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 493,554
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 6:59 am.
> 30 degrees no wind and dry.
> Set up transmission service and tire rotation at dealership for Thursday 10:20 am.
> No power company trucks in 🅿 lot so all residuals from Christmas 🎄 storm are over.
> Morning walk was comfortable.
> Looking forward to driving new years Eve day and new years day day !!!
> Be safe out there


493,855
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 7:24 am.
34 degrees and dry with no wind.
I have 10:20 appointment at dealership for transmission service and tire rotation.
Morning walk was very comfortable.
Be safe out there.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 493,855
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 7:24 am.
> 34 degrees and dry with no wind.
> I have 10:20 appointment at dealership for transmission service and tire rotation.
> Morning walk was very comfortable.
> Be safe out there.


493,998
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:11 am.
40 degrees dry and no wind.
Had my transmission serviced along with rear breaks and a lug nut replacement along with tire rotation. Price 776 dollars.
Nice weather 🌡 for morning walk.
Looking forward to a busy profitable weekend.
Be safe out there


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> 493,998
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:11 am.
> 40 degrees dry and no wind.
> Had my transmission serviced along with rear breaks and a lug nut replacement along with tire rotation. Price 776 dollars.
> Nice weather 🌡 for morning walk.
> Looking forward to a busy profitable weekend.
> Be safe out there



OUCH!!


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> OUCH!!


I thought it was a very fair charge.
If that tire went during the storm or breaks failed ?
I had them rotate the tires even though I had less then 5000 miles on them.
They may have never of discovered the broken lug if they did not perform that service.
Maybe they would not have detected the rear breaks down to 1 mm as well.
I got all repairs done while watching the Hallmark channel for 3 hours in a clean warm waiting room in middle of winter ❄.
Your ouch is my Yessssss


----------



## sumidaj

Thats true! 

Almost $800 ish seems like a lot though. 

i'd be worried why that lug broke though... did they torque the wheels to spec or just impact them on?


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Thats true!
> 
> Almost $800 ish seems like a lot though.
> 
> i'd be worried why that lug broke though... did they torque the wheels to spec or just impact them on?


Don't forget I had just purchased those tires at Town Fair Tires so it's possible that they did it.
So that was 100 to replace the lug.
225 for transmission service which is not easy.
So 500 for rear breaks which includes rotors and calipers.
All in all I feel pretty 👍


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Don't forget I had just purchased those tires at Town Fair Tires so it's possible that they did it.
> So that was 100 to replace the lug.
> 225 for transmission service which is not easy.
> So 500 for rear breaks which includes rotors and calipers.
> All in all I feel pretty 👍


494,336
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:01 am.
47 degrees and rain 🌧 with no wind.
Well this is it New Years Eve day and 12 hours away from NYE.
I call this the Super Bowl of Rideshare.
It's the stuff of myths and legends and stories of incredible earnings.
Remember this is called amateur night 🌃 for a reason.
Be extra safe out there.
I will be done at 4:30 pm. then back here around this time as my routine never changes.
Happy New Year to all !


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> Don't forget I had just purchased those tires at Town Fair Tires so it's possible that they did it.
> So that was 100 to replace the lug.
> 225 for transmission service which is not easy.
> So 500 for rear breaks which includes rotors and calipers.
> All in all I feel pretty 👍


494,580
50 degrees and dry with no wind.
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:00 am.
Will be fun driving today because most businesses are closed.
Giants play the Colts at 1 pm. 
My DD coffee shop was open at 5 am. so I have my morning 🌅 coffee.
Morning walk was enjoyable at 50 degrees in the dead of a New England Winter ❄.
Happy New Year 🎉 to everyone.
I hope 2023 is a safe, healthy and profitable year for all of us.
Be safe out there !


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> Thats true!
> 
> Almost $800 ish seems like a lot though.
> 
> i'd be worried why that lug broke though... did they torque the wheels to spec or just impact them on?


494,894
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:03
37 degrees dry with no wind.
The holiday season is officially over and now the dead time and season begins from Jan. 2nd to St. Patrick's day March 17th.
Time to grind out some earnings to pay for credit card bills that trickle in in January.
Be safe out there


----------



## Philly heretic

Jimmy44 said:


> Yes I've been using full synthetic every 5000 since day one on my 2017 Prius.
> I use Town Fair Tire and rotate every other oil change or 10 thousand miles.
> I've replaced my breaks two times and use Monroe for that.
> I do not remember changing CV joints but will inquire next time I have dealership change my oil.
> I'll also have them check out coolant to see if I need a flush.


curious ... did you do any transmission fluid changes and or flushes?


----------



## Jimmy44

Philly heretic said:


> curious ... did you do any transmission fluid changes and or flushes?


Just did a transmission fluid change.
I do them every 60k.
Coolant every 30k.
Full synthetic oil every 5k.


----------



## Dodger!

Engine air filter is also very important. It's cheap, and DIY friendly. Change it every 15,000 miles or 6 months. And transmission fluid change over 50,000 miles. For hybrid vehicles, don't forget to change the Hybrid battery air filters, they're also very cheap.
Sometimes when you drive in a really dusty place, it's recommended to change the engine air filter, engine oil, and the cabin filter. I did it when I returned from Moab. Cleaning the engine bay is also a good idea


----------



## Dodger!

One thing needs to be said here. 500,000 miles on a car for Rideshare is possible, but 500,000 miles on a car that is not for RS may not be possible. Time is also an enemy of cars. Driving 500,000 miles in 7 years is different than 500,000 miles in 20 years.


----------



## Jimmy44

Dodger! said:


> Engine air filter is also very important. It's cheap, and DIY friendly. Change it every 15,000 miles or 6 months. And transmission fluid change over 50,000 miles. For hybrid vehicles, don't forget to change the Hybrid battery air filters, they're also very cheap.
> Sometimes when you drive in a really dusty place, it's recommended to change the engine air filter, engine oil, and the cabin filter. I did it when I returned from Moab. Cleaning the engine bay is also a good idea


Very sound advice.
I alternate between VIOC and dealership oil change every 5k.
VIOC always checks my cabin and engine air filter.
My rate of change is right around your recommendation and or every 15k.
Now I am going to ask you about changing shocks and struts on Gen 4 Prius.
Also maintenance of axles, v joints and u joints ?
What's your rules on those items ?
Also what do you see as weak areas of the Gen 4 Prius ?
Would love to hear your response


----------



## Dodger!

Jimmy44 said:


> Very sound advice.
> I alternate between VIOC and dealership oil change every 5k.
> VIOC always checks my cabin and engine air filter.
> My rate of change is right around your recommendation and or every 15k.
> Now I am going to ask you about changing shocks and struts on Gen 4 Prius.
> Also maintenance of axles, v joints and u joints ?
> What's your rules on those items ?
> Also what do you see as weak areas of the Gen 4 Prius ?
> Would love to hear your response


The suspension stuff are standard wear and tear, so replace them when they die. Most important things are engine and transmission. At around 300,000 miles even if your Hybrid battery dies, heck put a new one. A buddy of mine has a hybrid Sienna. Believe it or not over the course of 90,000 miles, it has saved him $16,000 in gas expenses. In the next 90,000 miles, the van will pay for itself. He lives in California. He would not give a rat's ass if the battery dies around 300,000 miles


----------



## justaGoober

Dodger! said:


> The suspension stuff are standard wear and tear, so replace them when they die. Most important things are engine and transmission. At around 300,000 miles even if your Hybrid battery dies, heck put a new one. A buddy of mine has a hybrid Sienna. Believe it or not over the course of 90,000 miles, it has saved him $16,000 in gas expenses. In the next 90,000 miles, the van will pay for itself. He lives in California. He would not give a rat's ass if the battery dies around 300,000 miles


May want to check your math on this. Or maybe the car prints money?

$16,000 / $4 (price per gallon) equals about 4,000 gallons of gas “saved”. I can get 120,000 miles getting 30 mpg on 4,000 gallons of gas.


----------



## Jimmy44

Dodger! said:


> The suspension stuff are standard wear and tear, so replace them when they die. Most important things are engine and transmission. At around 300,000 miles even if your Hybrid battery dies, heck put a new one. A buddy of mine has a hybrid Sienna. Believe it or not over the course of 90,000 miles, it has saved him $16,000 in gas expenses. In the next 90,000 miles, the van will pay for itself. He lives in California. He would not give a rat's ass if the battery dies around 300,000 miles


Thanks for sharing that information.
I just turned 495,078 on my 2017 Prius hybrid.
The engine, transmission and hybrid battery are all original.
I just keep doing those maintenance services and respond to any out of the ordinary sounds or performance abnormalities asap.
Also respond to dashboard idiot lights asap as well.


----------



## Dodger!

justaGoober said:


> May want to check your math on this. Or maybe the car prints money?
> 
> $16,000 / $4 (price per gallon) equals about 4,000 gallons of gas “saved”. I can get 120,000 miles getting 30 mpg on 4,000 gallons of gas.


He consistently gets 38 miles to a gallon. Compare that to a V6 Sienna's 20 mpg. Let's do the math together, and see if he is really telling me the truth.


----------



## Dodger!

I drove a taxi Sienna in New York City back in 2014, and that thing was a disaster. I was burning like the whole tank of gas every day. Gas wasn't a big deal back in those days, so I didn't even bother calculating my gas mileage everyday. My daily cash tips could buy me like four tanks of gas


----------



## Dodger!

Someone correct me if I'm wrong on this. The brakes on the hybrid Toyotas last like 150,000 miles If you drive like a grandma. Most of the braking is done by the engine and motors, unless you crazy slam the brakes.


----------



## justaGoober

Dodger! said:


> He consistently gets 38 miles to a gallon. Compare that to a V6 Sienna's 20 mpg. Let's do the math together, and see if he is really telling me the truth.


Average price per gallon in CA = $4.42

Let’s just say he gets 40 mpg; twice the mpg’s

90,000 miles / 40mpg = 2,250 gallons used.

2,250 x $4.42 $9,945

If I get 20 mpg, (half the mpg). I am using another $9,945. Not quite 16k.


----------



## Jimmy44

Dodger! said:


> I drove a taxi Sienna in New York City back in 2014, and that thing was a disaster. I was burning like the whole tank of gas every day. Gas wasn't a big deal back in those days, so I didn't even bother calculating my gas mileage everyday. My daily cash tips could buy me like four tanks of gas


Yes prior to my Prius I drove a 2009 Camry and got 25mpg instead of 50mpg with my Prius.
I drove the Camry for a year my first as a rideshare driver.
I still have my Camry and it runs great with 285k on her.


----------



## Dodger!

One more suggestion, and I'm sure many will find me crazy for this. But I am old school. If I see that I'm going to get stuck in traffic a lot, like im excess of 15 seconds, I'm shifting the transmission to parked or neutral. Give the poor ****** a break


----------



## Dodger!

justaGoober said:


> Average price per gallon in CA = $4.42
> 
> Let’s just say he gets 40 mpg; twice the mpg’s
> 
> 90,000 miles / 40mpg = 2,250 gallons used.
> 
> 2,250 x $4.42 $9,945
> 
> If I get 20 mpg, (half the mpg). I am using another $9,945. Not quite 16k.


Yeah I guess he was just boasting and exaggerating, so $10,000 is sensible, which is still not too bad


----------



## Jimmy44

Dodger! said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong on this. The brakes on the hybrid Toyotas last like 150,000 miles If you drive like a grandma. Most of the braking is done by the engine and motors, unless you crazy slam the brakes.


I agree with you.
Your 150k between break replacement is about my figures as well.
There is a good chance that the front and rear brakes will not need replacement at the same time.


----------



## Jimmy44

Dodger! said:


> One more suggestion, and I'm sure many will find me crazy for this. But I am old school. If I see that I'm going to get stuck in traffic a lot, like im excess of 15 seconds, I'm shifting the transmission to parked or neutral. Give the poor **** a break


Good recommendation I also do it when at DD or McDonald's drive thru s


----------



## Dodger!

It will also be hard to know when the CVT is going bad on these hybrids. In traditional automatic, you do see the signs when they are shifting crappy and not willing to shift to higher gears and your engine is reving High, those are the signs of the transmission about to die. This CBT thing is a pretty tough nut to crack and looks like only Toyota has cracked it. I would not buy any non-toyota hybrid


----------



## Dodger!

Oh, and do something to keep the rodents away. Chipmunks will eat your car alive. I came home one night and it was cold and dry. My warm engine bay became a target. I didn't move my car for 3 days, and 3 days later I found this


















I had to go to a professional to turn it back to this. I got lucky no damage was done.










Now I use a couple of ultrasonic devices, and some rodent repellent stuff


----------



## Jimmy44

Dodger! said:


> It will also be hard to know when the CVT is going bad on these hybrids. In traditional automatic, you do see the signs when they are shifting crappy and not willing to shift to higher gears and your engine is reving High, those are the signs of the transmission about to die. This CBT thing is a pretty tough nut to crack and looks like only Toyota has cracked it. I would not buy any non-toyota hybrid


I agree Toyota is the leader in hybrid technology.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> I agree Toyota is the leader in hybrid technology.


495,126
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 6:29 am.
43 degrees dry and no wind.
Yesterday was a day when lots of businesses were closed and ended the holiday season.
So from now until March 17th or St. Patrick's Day things will be slow.
Hoping everyone has a happy and healthy 2023.
Be safe out there


----------



## sumidaj

For the struts, i personally thnk every 100,000 - 150,000 miles is what the average strut lasts. But roads make a diference too...smooth roadswill allow the strut to last way longer. 


Just look for seepage around the strut Aside from that you can tell from the ride if its more floaty or if you hear clunks etc.. coming from the strut mounts. Im guessing you dont have any iossue if you havent experienced noises or if the servicessaid nothing abotu the struts.


I noticed toyota suspension wear terribly with age.. you have a lot of miles, but the age is pretty new.


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> For the struts, i personally thnk every 100,000 - 150,000 miles is what the average strut lasts. But roads make a diference too...smooth roadswill allow the strut to last way longer.
> 
> 
> Just look for seepage around the strut Aside from that you can tell from the ride if its more floaty or if you hear clunks etc.. coming from the strut mounts. Im guessing you dont have any iossue if you havent experienced noises or if the servicessaid nothing abotu the struts.
> 
> 
> I noticed toyota suspension wear terribly with age.. you have a lot of miles, but the age is pretty new.


As always great advice and observation


----------



## Dodger!

Do you do that transmission fluid change yourself?


----------



## Jimmy44

Dodger! said:


> Do you do that transmission fluid change yourself?


No I had my dealership do it for 225 dollars.
I always go on YouTube and watch how mechanics with lift's and tools do it.
Toyota does not make it easy to either drain or fill the transmission fluid.
When my dealership performs the work I know it is done right with OE fluid.
225 dollars is little over a day's work for me.


----------



## sumidaj

Jimmy44 said:


> No I had my dealership do it for 225 dollars.
> I always go on YouTube and watch how mechanics with lift's and tools do it.
> Toyota does not make it easy to either drain or fill the transmission fluid.
> When my dealership performs the work I know it is done right with OE fluid.
> 225 dollars is little over a day's work for me.




It used to be slightly harder than an oil change... drain it, then pull the pan and the filter, replace, pour fluid down the dipstick tube to correct levels....if there were any trans issues ou just pull the dipstick to check the fluid level, smell, taste whatever... 


Then some bonehead decided it was best to remove the transmission dipstick....my understanding is now you must do the same thing but check and fill the fluid from under the car with a hand pump and also check the level from the bottom fill plug....granted most cars have "ifetime fluid" but i dont beleive in that... 


As I recall, a lot of 2016 tacomas came improperly filled from the factory because of this procedure.... and tech who dont know / understand what to do fill it improperly leading to some trans issues. 


If only they just left the dipstick....


----------



## Jimmy44

sumidaj said:


> It used to be slightly harder than an oil change... drain it, then pull the pan and the filter, replace, pour fluid down the dipstick tube to correct levels....if there were any trans issues ou just pull the dipstick to check the fluid level, smell, taste whatever...
> 
> 
> Then some bonehead decided it was best to remove the transmission dipstick....my understanding is now you must do the same thing but check and fill the fluid from under the car with a hand pump and also check the level from the bottom fill plug....granted most cars have "ifetime fluid" but i dont beleive in that...
> 
> 
> As I recall, a lot of 2016 tacomas came improperly filled from the factory because of this procedure.... and tech who dont know / understand what to do fill it improperly leading to some trans issues.
> 
> 
> If only they just left the dipstick....


You gave a clear description of the issues with modern transmissions.
A lot of shade tree mechanics swear that car companies create these obstacles so that you have to bring it to dealership.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> No I had my dealership do it for 225 dollars.
> I always go on YouTube and watch how mechanics with lift's and tools do it.
> Toyota does not make it easy to either drain or fill the transmission fluid.
> When my dealership performs the work I know it is done right with OE fluid.
> 225 dollars is little over a day's work for me.


495,397
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 5:43 am.
Yesterday was more business as usual with volume of rides and traffic volume.
51 degrees dry and no wind.
Great morning 🌄 for my morning walk.
I have a 12 pm. Appt. an hour away so my profit will be severely effected.
Probably just drive until 10 am.
Will see how I feel after appt. which should be around 2 pm.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 495,397
> At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 5:43 am.
> Yesterday was more business as usual with volume of rides and traffic volume.
> 51 degrees dry and no wind.
> Great morning 🌄 for my morning walk.
> I have a 12 pm. Appt. an hour away so my profit will be severely effected.
> Probably just drive until 10 am.
> Will see how I feel after appt. which should be around 2 pm.
> Be safe out there


495,669
At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:44
47 degrees dry and no wind.
Did a split shift yesterday around my 12 noon appointment and made 50% of normal daily income.
Will keep my petal to the metal this weekend to make up for it.
Great day for morning walk.
No issues with the Prius so I will use VIOC for next oil change at around 497k.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 495,669
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:44
> 47 degrees dry and no wind.
> Did a split shift yesterday around my 12 noon appointment and made 50% of normal daily income.
> Will keep my petal to the metal this weekend to make up for it.
> Great day for morning walk.
> No issues with the Prius so I will use VIOC for next oil change at around 497k.
> Be safe out there


495,953
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 5:51 am.
38 degrees raining no wind.
College kids still on break so that's effecting ride volume especially in afternoon.
My walk area is bone dry and all lit up.
Hoping for a busy weekend.
Be safe out there.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 495,669
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:44
> 47 degrees dry and no wind.
> Did a split shift yesterday around my 12 noon appointment and made 50% of normal daily income.
> Will keep my petal to the metal this weekend to make up for it.
> Great day for morning walk.
> No issues with the Prius so I will use VIOC for next oil change at around 497k.
> Be safe out there


496,166
At abandoned Sears building 🏢 at 5:53.
38 degrees dry with no wind.
Business was brisk yesterday and hope it continues this weekend.
Be safe out there.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 495,669
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:44
> 47 degrees dry and no wind.
> Did a split shift yesterday around my 12 noon appointment and made 50% of normal daily income.
> Will keep my petal to the metal this weekend to make up for it.
> Great day for morning walk.
> No issues with the Prius so I will use VIOC for next oil change at around 497k.
> Be safe out there


496,391
At abandoned Sears building 🏢🏫 at 5:40
30 degrees, dry and no wind.
Was another good start to the weekend and on this final day of football regular season the Giants play Eagles at 4:25.
Funny thing is the Giants have nothing to lose or gain on this game.
They have the #6 seed in the playoffs and will not move from that spot.
The Eagles on the other hand would benefit from a win.
Be safe out there


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 495,669
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:44
> 47 degrees dry and no wind.
> Did a split shift yesterday around my 12 noon appointment and made 50% of normal daily income.
> Will keep my petal to the metal this weekend to make up for it.
> Great day for morning walk.
> No issues with the Prius so I will use VIOC for next oil change at around 497k.
> Be safe out there


Just wanted to share a ride I just cancelled.
2:30 pm. and I get a 3 hour request for 129 dollars.


----------



## Jimmy44

Jimmy44 said:


> 495,669
> At abandoned Sears building 🏫 at 6:44
> 47 degrees dry and no wind.
> Did a split shift yesterday around my 12 noon appointment and made 50% of normal daily income.
> Will keep my petal to the metal this weekend to make up for it.
> Great day for morning walk.
> No issues with the Prius so I will use VIOC for next oil change at around 497k.
> Be safe out there


496,751
At abandoned Sears building 🏢🏫🏢 at 5:58.
36 degrees 🌧☔ raining with no wind.
2 appointments this week Thursday and Friday.
Want to do oil change at 497k at VIOC.
Be safe out there


----------



## Aniki980

Are you on the original shocks and struts


----------

